# West Michigan RC Racing



## tonyw

I am starting this thread to provide infomation and comments about RC Racing in the Grand Rapids Area


----------



## Dustin

Sup Tony,

-Dustin


----------



## Fred Knapp

Thanks Tony.


----------



## Guest

TONY i think you and your son do a great job running track and well have a good track indoors.


----------



## tonyw

Marty made a statment Saturday that needs to be corrected. The elevator will be available to people that are not able to climb stairs, like Dave Walton. 
The elevator will not be available to anyone else.
Sorry.


----------



## tonyw

The last race at Riders will be Oct 9th. 
That will give us couple of weeks to get the indoor track ready.
I still working out some details and should have the flyers ready soon.


----------



## WarpWind

....


----------



## Guest

WarpWind said:


> Darn glad you guys got a place to race this year. Would've looked more silly than usual with a new sedan and nowhere to break it.....


What car did you get Bill??


----------



## tonyw

WarpWind said:


> Darn glad you guys got a place to race this year. Would've looked more silly than usual with a new sedan and nowhere to break it.....


Thanks.
We have gotten a lot of support from Riders and from the good turnout this summer. We will do everything we can to provide a great track this winter.


----------



## tonyw

knapster said:


> Thanks Tony.


When you'll right, you'll right.
Thank you!


----------



## Blueskid

Well guys I wish you all the best of luck! This should be a very interesting indoor season.. You guys should work out the times to where people can race both tracks.. just my 2 cents..


----------



## wreckscuba

Blueskid said:


> Well guys I wish you all the best of luck! This should be a very interesting indoor season.. You guys should work out the times to where people can race both tracks.. just my 2 cents..


 I would like to see this myself .It would be great to race at more than one place this winter.


----------



## S.Stew

Stairs?  

I think i was gone for too long.


----------



## S.Stew

has there been a solution to the 6 foot square obstructions that litter the room?


----------



## teamductape

2 tracks to race at :freak: wow thats a lotta racin'  

whats everybody want to run for tires in truck class? personally i liked the foams last year


----------



## TOYMINATOR

teamductape said:


> 2 tracks to race at :freak: wow thats a lotta racin'
> 
> whats everybody want to run for tires in truck class? personally i liked the foams last year


Works for me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## tonyw

S.Stew said:


> has there been a solution to the 6 foot square obstructions that litter the room?


I have a proposed layout of the track that I would be glad to show to anyone.


----------



## Blueskid

Well I'm sure I'd want to use the foams again.. I was also wondering if It would be ok to use the Stock SS4300 Brushless motor this year? I got the super sport system now, but if it's allowed I'll pick up the stock one too!


----------



## wreckscuba

I hope they put brushless in there own class or that they should run with mod.But that will be up to Marty and Tony. In the past we ran rubber and foam in a seperete class so why not do it with motors a brushless is not STOCK.


----------



## Fred Knapp

The 4300 is considered a Stock motor.
The 5800 is considered a mild mod.


----------



## WarpWind

....


----------



## Apl Hed

personally, i would allow brushless with the stock, as long as its the 4300. basically, stock racing, in general, is all about the batteries anyway. gngrats tony on the track, i guess ive been away too long as well.


----------



## Apl Hed

sup, jesse


----------



## Dustin

wreckscuba said:


> I hope they put brushless in there own class or that they should run with mod.But that will be up to Marty and Tony. In the past we ran rubber and foam in a seperete class so why not do it with motors a brushless is not STOCK.


That is what I was thinking.


----------



## Apl Hed

im open for either way, if im slower, ill find a way to be faster


----------



## J FAST

Apl Hed said:


> sup, jesse


was up bro have a good time ? are ya going to be at the track thursday ? talk to ya :wave:


----------



## Apl Hed

yeah. had a great time, we all did, steven and i learned alot at the 04 nitro nats. i finished 3rd in the f, "F" stands for, well i know what it stands for, but anyway, i learned alot and ill be ready for cincannati this coming weekend. and yeah, ill be there thursday. 

L8R


----------



## Fred Knapp

Apl Hed said:


> im open for either way, if im slower, ill find a way to be faster


Cool, bring your electric stuff out thursday.


----------



## Apl Hed

you know me, im all about nitro right now, dont want to get my warpspeed electric car dirty.


----------



## Apl Hed

dont have any electronics in it


----------



## tonyw

*Brushless Motors*

We are not sure how to handle this. We will wait and see who wants to run them and how everybody else feels.


----------



## Phat Dakota

Apl Hed said:


> personally, i would allow brushless with the stock, as long as its the 4300. basically, stock racing, in general, is all about the batteries anyway. gngrats tony on the track, i guess ive been away too long as well.


If we choose not to run the 4300 brushless system what are we going to do about the fact that the brushless motors have bearings, and the regular motors have bushings?????

I'm personnally against it.


----------



## jimmie

Whats up guys! On the previous thread there was talk about battery discharge tray. What kind was it?


----------



## jimmie

Between the two tracks practice on a Friday will be cool. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dave Walton

Jessie I sent you a PM.


----------



## wreckscuba

Is there going to be pit tables there for us to use and chairs?If not is there some place to leave them?


----------



## wreckscuba

Are you guys going to run a Mini-z class or a mini-t ?My wife already has a Mini-Z. Anybody else what to run them?If you where to run mini -t I think we would have to pick one up.


----------



## tonyw

wreckscuba said:


> Are you guys going to run a Mini-z class or a mini-t ?My wife already has a Mini-Z. Anybody else what to run them?If you where to run mini -t I think we would have to pick one up.


We are planning a small track just for the Mini-Z ,and other 1/18 scale cars. We will also run Mini-T stadium races. I am not sure which track the Mini-T's will race on. We are building all new pit tables.


----------



## JamesBrink

Hi,
I used to race a long time ago and am thinking of starting again. Are there going to be two indoor tracks in GR this winter? Can you guys tell me where they are and if either will have 12th scale? Thanks!


----------



## tonyw

JamesBrink said:


> Hi,
> I used to race a long time ago and am thinking of starting again. Are there going to be two indoor tracks in GR this winter? Can you guys tell me where they are and if either will have 12th scale? Thanks!


All we need is 3 or more 1/12 scale and we will have a race.


----------



## JamesBrink

Where are the two tracks? Thanks.


----------



## S.Stew

How are we gunna keep the Children out of the Chemical dip buckets that the company needs access too?

I just recall there being a series of 8 or so buckets filled with acid or some kind of caustic chemicals for cleaning parts or something. And one was on a timer that couldnt be disturbed if memory serves me right.

Just wondering, seems like it could be a hazard.


----------



## tonyw

S.Stew said:


> How are we gunna keep the Children out of the Chemical dip buckets that the company needs access too?
> 
> I just recall there being a series of 8 or so buckets filled with acid or some kind of caustic chemicals for cleaning parts or something. And one was on a timer that couldnt be disturbed if memory serves me right.
> 
> Just wondering, seems like it could be a hazard.


Steven,
That will be taken care of. Because you are asking all these questions does this you are going to race there?


----------



## S.Stew

*shrug* im gunna have to see what both tracks offer first.

Thats assuming i decide to race at all.


----------



## Phat Dakota

JamesBrink said:


> Hi,
> I used to race a long time ago and am thinking of starting again. Are there going to be two indoor tracks in GR this winter? Can you guys tell me where they are and if either will have 12th scale? Thanks!


I know of at least 4 of us already planning on running 1/12th scale.


----------



## Dave Walton

I am going to try it again. So I am looking for a car right now and hopefully everyone will not give up in the middle of the season.


----------



## jimmie

Whats up guys! On the previous thread there was talk about battery discharge tray. What kind was it?


----------



## Cooter

jimmie said:


> Whats up guys! On the previous thread there was talk about battery discharge tray. What kind was it?


I think it was the new novak discharge also some spoke of the trinity real time :thumbsup:


----------



## Fred Knapp

jimmie said:


> Whats up guys! On the previous thread there was talk about battery discharge tray. What kind was it?


Jimmie, I believe they are talking about the Novak smart tray. The digital equalizing discharger.
Fred


----------



## tonyw

Phat Dakota said:


> I know of at least 4 of us already planning on running 1/12th scale.


Me and Marty still have our 1/12 scale and would like to run them some.


----------



## JamesBrink

Phat Dakota said:


> I know of at least 4 of us already planning on running 1/12th scale.


I know 3 other guys that would like to run 12th scale. Can anyone tell me where the tracks are? Thanks!

James


----------



## WarpWind

....


----------



## Fred Knapp

Tony, bring your electric drill and some screws with you to the track. It seems to be in need of repair.


----------



## S.Stew

knapster said:


> Tony, bring your electric drill and some screws with you to the track. It seems to be in need of repair.



yeah, what happend? did someone run that over?


----------



## Fred Knapp

Looks like someone got a bumper caught on it or something.


----------



## tonyw

The Riders Hobby Festival will be Oct 9th and that will be our last outdoor race for the season. There will be FREE racing that day. I want to give something back to the racers for coming all summer.


----------



## tonyw

knapster said:


> Tony, bring your electric drill and some screws with you to the track. It seems to be in need of repair.


Fred,
I seen it today. I will be there early and will get it repaired.


----------



## tonyw

We plan on opening the new indoor track on Saturday Oct 23.
The track is located at 
6778 18th Avenue
Jenison, Mi.

Stay tuned, More info coming later!


----------



## S.Stew

Jenison?


----------



## Phat Dakota

S.Stew said:


> Jenison?


Michigan?


----------



## Dustin

tonyw said:


> There will be FREE racing that day.



Sweet.


----------



## WarpWind

....


----------



## tonyw

There was not any races tonight. Low turnout. Next Thursday will be the last Thursday race this summer. We will continue racing on Saturday until Oct 9th.


----------



## Fred Knapp

Man the summer has gone fast. Time flies when your having a good time thou.


----------



## tonyw

*Riders On Road Racing*

Today will be a great day to be outside racing RC's at Riders. Summer is about over.


----------



## Mike Champ

Phat Dakota said:


> If we choose not to run the 4300 brushless system what are we going to do about the fact that the brushless motors have bearings, and the regular motors have bushings?????
> 
> I'm personnally against it.


Lets wait and see how it goes after few races all together... I'll be surprised if the brushless stock motors with bearings are *ALL* faster than stock motors with bushings. I remember last year that a lot of people that were racing in rubber class turned more laps than people running foam... Just think about it... It is all about the driving skills and the *combinaison of a lot of things*, not only the motor...

I don't think *only* bearing vs bushing will make you win or loose a race. Also, if there is somebody faster than you, it brings some good competition... And the goal is mostly to have fun... Right ? Not to be the one on top...
*Or*, then we need to make *EVERY SINGLE race 100% ROAR legal...*
I'm not against it... Either way will work fine with me...

Just My 2 cts,

Mike


----------



## Dustin

I agree,

Besides, before the meeting I talked to Fred and in his experience on a tight track the people running really fast motors usally lose to the people with average motors because of the lack of controll. I personally think competition between brushless and brushed will be close. :thumbsup: 

-Dustin K.


----------



## tonyw

*Riders On road Racing 9/11/04*

We had a good turnout of 19T rubber today. Where did all the trucks go? Everybody must be getting them ready for indoors. Here today results.

19T Rubber "B" Main
Kirt Dillon [email protected]
Edward Jackman [email protected]
Eric Enz [email protected]
George Enz - no time

19T Rubber "A" Main
Jesse Holman [email protected]
Denney Barlage [email protected]
Jeff Hirdes [email protected]
Kevin Marcy [email protected]
Jason Dudda [email protected]

Touring Mod Foam 
Kevin Marcy [email protected]
Jason Veldkamp [email protected]
Fred Knapp [email protected]

Nitro
Tom Heys [email protected]
Ted Hoven [email protected]
Pete G [email protected]
Mike Hepp [email protected]
Tyler Hoffmaster - no time
Jeff Houlman - no time

Stock Truck
Andrew Knapp - [email protected]
Chris Hoven [email protected]
Myra Whitehead [email protected]
Chasity Whitehead [email protected]




Notice:
This coming Thursday will be the last time we will be there on Thursday this year.
Oct 9th will be the last Saturday race of the year and there will be no entry fees that day!


----------



## S.Stew

Way to go andrew. U can wheel pretty good for a little guy!


----------



## Dustin

Hey Tony,

Are you going to continue running your MF1 or get an MF2?

-Dustin K. :wave:


----------



## S.Stew

Dustin said:


> Hey Tony,
> 
> Are you going to continue running you MF1 or get an MF2?
> 
> -Dustin K. :wave:


You shouldnt call names.  

:thumbsup:


----------



## Dustin

S.Stew said:


> You shouldnt call names.
> 
> :thumbsup:



Gee,

that makes sence considering his name is tonyw on hobbytalk. :freak:


----------



## WarpWind

....


----------



## Dustin

WarpWind said:


> I'm pretty sure he was referring to the first 2 letters that Losi decided to use for their truck.


That is exactly what I meant. Matt Francis 1, as in MF1. :freak: Matt Francis 2, as in MF2. :freak: 


Thanks Warp. :thumbsup:


----------



## David Washburn

or go with associated's truck edition 4 or T4


----------



## Dustin

David Washburn said:


> or go with associated's truck edition 4 or T4


Good luck getting tony to do that.


----------



## tonyw

Dustin said:


> Hey Tony,
> 
> Are you going to continue running your MF1 or get an MF2?
> 
> -Dustin K. :wave:


I will startout with my old truck. Who knows what will happen later on.


----------



## tonyw

David Washburn said:


> or go with associated's truck edition 4 or T4


They are both good trucks. The reason I do not want to change is that I have 3 MF1 trucks and a ton of spare parts for them and I know how to set them up.


----------



## wreckscuba

Tony or Marty,Can you post the race times at woor?Thanks Ed


----------



## tonyw

wreckscuba said:


> Tony or Marty,Can you post the race times at woor?Thanks Ed


Ed,
There are posted on WOOR thread now. I do not know how to copy them from one thread to another thread.


----------



## wreckscuba

tonyw said:


> Ed,
> There are posted on WOOR thread now. I do not know how to copy them from one thread to another thread.


 Thank you :thumbsup:


----------



## Blueskid

tonyw said:


> We had a good turnout of 19T rubber today. *Where did all the trucks go?* Everybody must be getting them ready for indoors. Here today results.



Sorry I couldn't make it guys.. I had way too much goin on saturday.. We played Kentwood Celebration at 4-5pm then Celebration on the grand at 5:35-6:50pm then had to run down to kalmazoo and play at Francois' at 9pm-1am.. So there was just no way for me to make it.. This Friday we are playing at Billy's Lounge in east town if anyone is interested..


----------



## tonyw

*West Michigan On-Road R.C. Racing*

We almost have all the details worked out for the new track and work will begin soon. 

Here a few facts!

No Membership fees
New Ozite carpet
72' X 36' Track
36' X 18' Micro Track


Stay Tuned, more info coming soon.


----------



## Mike Champ

tonyw said:


> We almost have all the details worked out for the new track and work will begin soon.
> 
> Here a few facts!
> 
> No Membership fees
> New Ozite carpet
> 72' X 36' Track
> 36' X 18' Micro Track
> 
> Stay Tuned, more info coming soon.


Tony, that sounds great !
What kind of classes are you planning on having ?
Sedans, 12th scale, Mini-T (stock or mod...), Stadium truck (?), Oval (?)
Just to know what kind of car I need to get ready for this winter...
LMK,
Mike


----------



## tonyw

Mike,
We will have the same classes that everybody is used to.
Stadium Truck Racing
On-Road Racing
1/12 Scale Racing
PLUS
Mini-T Truck Racing
1/18 Scale Micro on-road racing

Sorry, The layout of the building, and track, will not allow for Oval Racing.


----------



## tonyw

What about Mini-Z Oval Races?


----------



## wreckscuba

tonyw said:


> What about Mini-Z Oval Races?


 My wife would like that as she has one.How about anyone else?


----------



## tonyw

We will have Powder Puff Stadium Races too!


----------



## wreckscuba

tonyw said:


> We will have Powder Puff Stadium Races too!


I have been trying all summer to get her to run my truck and she wont.I will keep trying!


----------



## Mike Champ

Maybe I need to get myself a Mini-T then...
I love those things...

Anybody with one for sale ?
Mike


----------



## tonyw

wreckscuba said:


> I have been trying all summer to get her to run my truck and she wont.I will keep trying!


I know she is about ready. Maybe if you got her a truck that she could paint like she wanted?


----------



## wreckscuba

tonyw said:


> I know she is about ready. Maybe if you got her a truck that she could paint like she wanted?


 I told here we could get a new body.Didnt think of geting her some thing new.Maybe that would work.


----------



## tonyw

Mike Champ said:


> Maybe I need to get myself a Mini-T then...
> I love those things...
> 
> Anybody with one for sale ?
> Mike


Mike,
I am not sure which track to run them on. A stock Mini-T would be too slow for the large track but a mod will be too fast for the small track. 

They make a lot of neat after-market parts for them. 

I want newcomers to be able to invest less money to get started in RC Racing and I think that the Mini-T and Mini-Z are the way to do it.


----------



## Mike Champ

tonyw said:


> Mike,
> I am not sure which track to run them on. A stock Mini-T would be too slow for the large track but a mod will be too fast for the small track.
> 
> They make a lot of neat after-market parts for them.
> 
> I want newcomers to be able to invest less money to get started in RC Racing and I think that the Mini-T and Mini-Z are the way to do it.


I agree Tony. I think there should be a class of totally stock mini-T.
Then newcomers can focus on driving skills to win a "fair fight" during racing, and not think that the best (and most expensive) stuff is the solution to put them on top... That is the way to have fun, and the spirit of the hobby...

Mike


----------



## TOYMINATOR

Mike Champ said:


> I agree Tony. I think there should be a class of totally stock mini-T.
> Then newcomers can focus on driving skills to win a "fair fight" during racing, and not think that the best (and most expensive) stuff is the solution to put them on top... That is the way to have fun, and the spirit of the hobby...
> 
> Mike


I think they should be drove on the big track,since we are talking about beginners.They need a LOT of room.


----------



## Dustin

TOYMINATOR said:


> I think they should be drove on the big track,since we are talking about beginners.They need a LOT of room.


I agree. :thumbsup:


----------



## S.Stew

so u put em on the big track and then when they go to a bigger car they will be playing pin-ball.


----------



## tonyw

*Wmor*

I ordered 3 -12'' x 165' rolls of new "Ozite" carpet today.
Also order enough of the "RoadRail track railing system, to do the large track. You can check it out at www.roaddome.com
NewsBlast!!!!
We will have a inhouse store selling spare part for most truck and cars. Riders will be stocking the store.

More coming soon!


----------



## WarpWind

....


----------



## tonyw

WarpWind said:


> Very cool. I've been very curious about those. The only problem I can forsee with those is in stadium races. Have to see how easy it is for the trucks to clear them. Oh, and don't let people step on them. I donated some of the domes last year to GLRC. They held up pretty good, except for one that someone accidently crushed under foot.
> 
> But on the upside, they should be easier on suspension arms then the boards! At least I can hope so....!


RoadDome told me that you can jump up and down to this stuff and it just pops right back. I feel that less broken parts will outweigh the problem of the trucks getting over them.


----------



## tonyw

Troy,
Back at ya


----------



## tonyw

*West Michigan On Road Racing*

Here some more info on the new indoor track at Jenison.

Entry Fee:
$10.00 1st class
$5.00 each additional class

All entrys will receive a Riders 10% discount card (one time use)


----------



## teamductape

i would like to see a spec class, it would be cheap and you would probably get some very close racing


----------



## tonyw

teamductape said:


> i would like to see a spec class, it would be cheap and you would probably get some very close racing


I would too.
If we can get 3, that will makes a class.


----------



## TOYMINATOR

S.Stew said:


> so u put em on the big track and then when they go to a bigger car they will be playing pin-ball.


No, they will just break less as there is more room for mistakes. :thumbsup:


----------



## wreckscuba

John,... Check your PM's!


----------



## Cooter

ED and John ya PM's!!!!!!!!!!! :tongue:


----------



## wreckscuba

Cooter back at ya


----------



## wreckscuba

John Warner said:


> Cooter and the kids.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Wreckscuba watching!!


LOL


----------



## S.Stew

TOYMINATOR said:


> No, they will just break less as there is more room for mistakes. :thumbsup:



I dont think you understand what i was getting at...


So u start someone out with a little car/truck on a big track (atleast big for a mini-t). They will get used to having 3-4 feet extra room.

So, Said racer moves up to a 10th scale sedan. Hes now narrowed down his extra space due to larger size of...said car. You have to learn how to utilize your space perception.

Besides, u learn from mistakes. NOONE that is a good RC racer can say they never broke something. Its part of learning.


----------



## Phat Dakota

S.Stew said:


> I dont think you understand what i was getting at...
> 
> 
> So u start someone out with a little car/truck on a big track (atleast big for a mini-t). They will get used to having 3-4 feet extra room.
> 
> So, Said racer moves up to a 10th scale sedan. Hes now narrowed down his extra space due to larger size of...said car. You have to learn how to utilize your space perception.
> 
> Besides, u learn from mistakes. NOONE that is a good RC racer can say they never broke something. Its part of learning.


I completely agree. I forget who told me this but when Josh was starting out his dad would set up a track for him to run on the had 4' wide lanes to run Mod. sedan. And just for fun he would throw wind up toys that would aimlessly run around the track for him to dodge. It may be frustrating to run on the smaller track the first few times, but it will be the only way you will actually learn how to drive.


----------



## jimmie

Andy that sound like a good idea. :thumbsup:


----------



## wreckscuba

tonyw said:


> I ordered 3 -12'' x 165' rolls of new "Ozite" carpet today.
> Also order enough of the "RoadRail track railing system, to do the large track. You can check it out at www.roaddome.com
> NewsBlast!!!!
> We will have a inhouse store selling spare part for most truck and cars. Riders will be stocking the store.
> 
> More coming soon!


 You may whant to read this.They are sending back there Roadrail.I have never race with it so I dont no how it works but ???http://www.rcpimp.com/rc/messages.pimp?start=0&thread=4962


----------



## wreckscuba

Guys here are the dates for the races at the Soo.They always put on a good show.Ed 

*EUP R/C 2004-2005 race schedule* 
O.K. guys just got done dealoing with the folks at the big bear and hear is our schedule.
Oct. 23rd
Nov. 13th oval trophy race
Nov. 20th
Dec. 11th
Dec. 18th
Jan. 15th
Jan. 29th
Feb. 12th
Feb. 26th
Mar. 12th
Mar. 26th
Apr. 9th
Apr. 23rd
May 7th-Oval and Roadcourse tropy race
see you all there
Joel


----------



## WarpWind

....


----------



## Blueskid

WarpWind said:


> http://www.rc10.com/shusting/CatalogHub/kitspecs_18t/kit18t.htm
> 
> Speaking of the mini-t. I've gotz to have me one of these. 4WD and you can use your own electronics. Let the 1/18th scale truck wars begin.... :devil:


Yep I'll have me one.. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mike Champ

WarpWind said:


> http://www.rc10.com/shusting/CatalogHub/kitspecs_18t/kit18t.htm
> 
> Speaking of the mini-t. I've gotz to have me one of these. 4WD and you can use your own electronics. Let the 1/18th scale truck wars begin.... :devil:


I'll be very interested to get one... Looks like a mini sedan with off road suspension. Must be fun and fast with that 6 cells battery...
Let me know when they are out, I might get one if the price is right...

Mike


----------



## Dustin

I see Jason Lurking about.


----------



## TOYMINATOR

Dustin said:


> I see Jason Lurking about.


I don't think so, I like to see what I'm driving. You racing this weekend at riders?I think I will. Also the big red dog will be there,and david. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dustin

TOYMINATOR said:


> I don't think so, I like to see what I'm driving. You racing this weekend at riders?I think I will. Also the big red dog will be there,and david. :thumbsup:


Probebly,

On one condition, NO DISSING ON ME FOR GETTING A :jest: Matt Francis 2.


----------



## tonyw

*WMOR RC Racing*

Here the sehedule the the new indoor track.

Indoor Racing starts Oct 23 

Saturday 1pm - Touring & 1/12 Scale
Saturday 6pm - Stadium Truck & Buggys
Sunday 1pm - Mini-T and 1/18 Micro On Road
Tuesday 5pm to 9pm - Stadium open practice
Thursday 5pm to 9pm - Touring On Road practice


----------



## S.Stew

lol...


----------



## S.Stew

what happend to working schedules out that dont conflict?


----------



## bustedparts

:dude: 

:freak:


----------



## Cooter

Mike Champ said:


> I'll be very interested to get one... Looks like a mini sedan with off road suspension. Must be fun and fast with that 6 cells battery...
> Let me know when they are out, I might get one if the price is right...
> 
> Mike



Hey Mike they have it on tower its listed for $174.99 for RTR !!!!!!


That thing does look awesome doesnt it!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## bustedparts

Looks like a mini onroad set up with dirt tires on it!Looks sweet!


----------



## Cooter

tonyw said:


> Here the sehedule the the new indoor track.
> 
> Indoor Racing starts Oct 23
> 
> Saturday 1pm - Touring & 1/12 Scale
> Saturday 6pm - Stadium Truck & Buggys
> Sunday 1pm - Mini-T and 1/18 Micro On Road
> Tuesday 5pm to 9pm - Stadium open practice
> Thursday 5pm to 9pm - Touring On Road practice



Boy this schedule looks strangely familiar !!!!!!!! So much for working together so that both tracks have a chance to succeed  Looks like it will be sink or swim for one of the tracks.

Wonder which ones guna drowned ???????? Who ever it is I hope they have a month to month lease


----------



## wreckscuba

Have fun


----------



## tonyw

I am seeing a lot of talk about two tracks in Grand Rapids and working out a schedule that would not conflict. We have a building and a schedule start date. At this time there is not another indoor track in Grand Rapids so there could not be any conflicts.


----------



## wreckscuba

Have fun


----------



## J FAST

wreckscuba said:


> I was hoping that Tony and Marty would not put the two tracks agianst each other I am done.I will be going to the Soo or RnL,Lansing and AnnArbor.Everyone here in GR just wants to fight.


why is it that everyone is blaming tony and marty for pitting the two tracks against eachother? I have a few things i would like to say. Im not picking sides but word was going around all summer that John was not going to have a track this winter. their was a few of us all looking around trying to find places to have a track. I myself spent most of the summer looking for a place
I even spoke to John and he said he thought i would be a good persone to run a track this year and he offered me to lease his carpet ect. because he said he was not going to have a track this season. well i couldnt come up with enough money and Tony and Marty happend to find a place that was feasable and the wheel went into motion so we could all have a place to race this winter. most of us thought we would be carpetless this winter. and after john gave up west olive i think tony and marty figured their definatly wasnt going to be an indoors from john. Now just RECENT John decided to have a track its like Tony and Marty have to go along and bow to GLRCs track decisions and their the bad guys i think thats a bit harsh they have been kind to us all summer and even had to give up a sunday to run west olive when they used to all go out on gun lake as a faimly on sundays. I think we at least owe them the respect they deserve as they respected us all summer and pulled their own money out of their pockets to help us have a place to race this winter. I personaly know them and they are doing it for us not themselves think about it. their is not much money to be made. also i dont think you have to worry about the schedule you know most people that are going to go to tony and martys were probably not going to go to Johns and most poeple that were going to go to Johns were not going to go to tony and martys most people have a hard enough time paying for one day of racing anyway dont kid yourselves thanks Jesse :wave:


----------



## bustedparts

I was just going to say that.


----------



## S.Stew

*whistles*


----------



## Phat Dakota

Dustin said:


> Probebly,
> 
> On one condition, NO DISSING ON ME FOR GETTING A :jest: Matt Francis 2.


Well with being in a AE biased part of the country you will, trust me. It's just too bad no one understands how much better Losi is than AE!


----------



## Phat Dakota

I think I'll just go to Lansing from now on.

And I'm going to have to say something as well. There are 3 people who have constantly been badmouthing everything productive that has been tried to be disussed on the GR threads, and no John your not one of them. If everyone wants to know why carpet racing in GR sucks, THIS IS WHY!!! People read this and then think, "Hmmm, what kind of racers are they? Do they always cry like babies and complain about everything?" And then they go somewhere else not wanting to deal with this. I don't blame them, I refuse to deal with it anymore also.

Anyone want to buy a crapload of 1/12th scale stuff. I'll keep my sedan for the summers


----------



## Fred Knapp

tonyw said:


> I am seeing a lot of talk about two tracks in Grand Rapids and working out a schedule that would not conflict. We have a building and a schedule start date. At this time there is not another indoor track in Grand Rapids so there could not be any conflicts.


Tony, makes a valid point people. He's done nothing wrong. 
Take your issues somewhere else. Tony and I have an agreement that we
will not tolerate any backstabing or knife throwing period.


----------



## Phat Dakota

I agree Fred!


----------



## Dustin

Phat Dakota said:


> Well with being in a AE biased part of the country you will, trust me. It's just too bad no one understands how much better Losi is than AE!


I will drink to that! :thumbsup: I better get off the computer before the teacher gets suspiciouse.


----------



## Cooter

Dustin said:


> I will drink to that! :thumbsup: I better get off the computer before the teacher gets suspiciouse.


That would be bad!!!!!!!LOL 

When I was in school we didnt even have this fancy intreeneter thingy heheheh and the computers we did have were as big as the desks they sat on heheeh :thumbsup:


----------



## Blueskid

Cmon guys, can't we all just get along?


----------



## Blueskid

Phat Dakota said:


> Well with being in a AE biased part of the country you will, trust me. It's just too bad no one understands how much better Losi is than AE!


Heh, you know that's just your opinion right, haha :thumbsup:


----------



## Fred Knapp

Mike, are you going to be running your truck this Saturady?


----------



## Blueskid

knapster said:


> Mike, are you going to be running your truck this Saturady?


Well I'm not totaly sure about that one.. As of right now, I am really sick, some kinda chest cold.. gota go to doctor's tomorrow.. Then I have some dinner party thing I gota play with the band from 6-8:30 over in Grand Haven, then at 9:30 we start at Billy's Lounge in east town.. Being as sick as I am, I dont know what I'm gona feel like saturday morning.. Now on the other hand I now have a brushless of my very own.. so if I do make it there saturday, I might just run the Sedan.. Unless anyone want's to run Mod Truck :thumbsup:


----------



## teamductape

i'm game for some truck racin' stock or mod it doesn't matter to me
see ya sat. #61


----------



## tonyw

*Riders Thursday On Road Racing*

Well today was the last weekday race of the season. The racing was on the house, no entry fees today. I would like to thank everybody that supported the races on Wednesday and Thursday afternoons. 
Here todays results:

Mod Electric
Chuck Lonergon - [email protected]
Fred Knapp - [email protected]
Jesse Holman - [email protected]
Jason Dudda - [email protected]

Nitro:
Jerry Collman - [email protected]
Mark Monroe - [email protected]
Pete G - no time

Stock Truck
Andrew Knapp - [email protected]
Steven Sterwart - [email protected]


----------



## Fred Knapp

I was glad I could get my lap back Jesse.
Man I wished I could get my hands on some of Chucks batteries.


----------



## Mike Champ

knapster said:


> I was glad I could get my lap back Jesse.
> Man I wished I could get my hands on some of Chucks batteries.


Fred, Remember there is room in a TC3 for a seventh cell... LOL
I'll see you saturday guys,
Mike


----------



## Dustin

tonyw said:


> Stock Truck
> Andrew Knapp - [email protected]
> Steven Sterwart - [email protected]


Wow that was a close race.


----------



## Bad MoJo

*West Michigan R/C scene.*

HEY !

Just the guy's I've been looking for !

Here's the deal.....
I don't kno anything about rc racing.....except these few things.

1. My wife won't let me race car's  cept r/c.
2. So wanting to race ..something. I have aTeam Losi XXXs on it's way (everything but a motor and batteries).
3. There is no 4.


I am a complete noob to the scene (almost, I did have an old aluminum rc10 15 or so yrs ago that would fly real high off the speedbump out front ! ). 

What do I need to do ? Learn ? Rules ?
What are the local clubs ? Tracks ? I live in Hastings.

Any help will be greatly appreciated, I get this ball a rollin' I'll thank you at the track !

Thanx for readin,
Mike


----------



## tonyw

Bad MoJo said:


> HEY !
> 
> Just the guy's I've been looking for !
> 
> Here's the deal.....
> I don't kno anything about rc racing.....except these few things.
> 
> 1. My wife won't let me race car's  cept r/c.
> 2. So wanting to race ..something. I have aTeam Losi XXXs on it's way (everything but a motor and batteries).
> 3. There is no 4.
> 
> 
> I am a complete noob to the scene (almost, I did have an old aluminum rc10 15 or so yrs ago that would fly real high off the speedbump out front ! ).
> 
> What do I need to do ? Learn ? Rules ?
> What are the local clubs ? Tracks ? I live in Hastings.
> 
> Any help will be greatly appreciated, I get this ball a rollin' I'll thank you at the track !
> 
> Thanx for readin,
> Mike


Thank you for your interest.
We are having On-Road racing at Riders parking lot on Saturdays. We get started at 1pm. Come on out and check everything out. Talk to the drivers and see all the diffrent cars and trucks. The outdoor season is about over and Oct 23 we will open a indoor track. Come to trailer and we will give you some more infomation. We would love to have you join the fun with us.


----------



## danbracing

*Pm*

Fred I sent you a PM



knapster said:


> I was glad I could get my lap back Jesse.
> Man I wished I could get my hands on some of Chucks batteries.


----------



## kevinm

Originally Posted by *tonyw*
_Stock Truck
Andrew Knapp - [email protected]
Steven Sterwart - [email protected]_

Gee, maybe Steven should get a brushless motor. He apparently can't tune one with brushes. :jest:


----------



## DamageIncRacing

OUCH!!!  :devil:


----------



## Fred Knapp

kevinm said:


> Originally Posted by *tonyw*
> _Stock Truck_
> _Andrew Knapp - [email protected]_
> _Steven Sterwart - [email protected]_
> 
> Gee, maybe Steven should get a brushless motor. He apparently can't tune one with brushes. :jest:


Kevin, the best part is, that Andrew was running a brushed motor.


----------



## kevinm

It was just toooo easy. I couldn't resist. :devil:


----------



## tonyw

*Riders On Road Racing 9/18/04*

Man was it nice out there today. We had a good crowd and they had a great time. I had a Novice class today that mixed electric and nitros and it worked out very well and everybody was happy. 

The race on Oct 2th will be 2 heats and a main in order that we will be able to get to WOOR and run that night race.

The races on Oct 9th will be free. That right, no entry fees. That is our last race of the outdoor season and we would like to thank everybody for their support.

Here is today results.

Touring 19T Rubber
Bad Andy [email protected]
Jason Dudda [email protected]
Roy Dallier [email protected]
Kevin Marcy [email protected]
Denney Barlage [email protected]

Touring Mod Foam
Chuck Lonergan [email protected]
Kevin Marcy [email protected]
Fred Knapp [email protected]
Mike Champ [email protected]
Pete Helmer [email protected]
Jesse Holman [email protected]
Jason Veldkamp no time

Nitro Foam "B" Main
Alp-Hed [email protected]
Brad Baker [email protected]
Mark Monroe [email protected]
Pete G [email protected]
Pete Helmer [email protected]

Nitro Foam "A" Main
Damon Converse [email protected]
Tom Heys [email protected]
Tim Brink [email protected]
Sean Bain [email protected]
Ted Hoven [email protected]

Stock Truck
Andrew Knapp [email protected]
Jason Veldkamp [email protected]
Jason Busch [email protected]
Clifford Sied [email protected]
Tom Van Dam [email protected]

Novice
Tyler Hoffmaster [email protected]
Nate Vanderloon [email protected]
George Enz [email protected]
Kevin Feasal [email protected]
Bruce Hottman [email protected]


----------



## Nitro Junkie

Tony or Marty,

Just wanted to let you know I have the 75 frequincy clip.

Ted


----------



## tonyw

Nitro Junkie said:


> Tony or Marty,
> 
> Just wanted to let you know I have the 75 frequincy clip.
> 
> Ted


Thanks for letting us know. Please bring it next Saturday.


----------



## Phat Dakota

tonyw said:


> Touring 19T Rubber
> Bad Andy [email protected]
> 
> 
> Touring Mod Foam
> Chuck Lonergan [email protected]
> Kevin Marcy [email protected]
> Fred Knapp [email protected]


Wow look at that, I posted a time fast enough to finish 4th in mod foam with a 19T rubber car! I can't wait until I get my car handling the way it should. A big thanks goes out to Mr. Sparks and Mr. Cecik for showing up and selling me a new speedo after mine blew up and giving me the ponies to put on a whoopin' that was very overdue.


----------



## WarpWind

....


----------



## Nolan31

tonyw said:


> Man was it nice out there today. We had a good crowd and they had a great time. I had a Novice class today that mixed electric and nitros and it worked out very well and everybody was happy.
> 
> The race on Oct 6th will be 2 heats and a main in order that we will be able to get to WOOR and run that night race.
> 
> Marty The WOOR race is October 2nd not the 6th just a FYI. :roll: We'll see ya out there bring the rest of the on-road crew with you so they can all come play in the dirt too. :wave:


----------



## tonyw

Nolan31 said:


> tonyw said:
> 
> 
> 
> Man was it nice out there today. We had a good crowd and they had a great time. I had a Novice class today that mixed electric and nitros and it worked out very well and everybody was happy.
> 
> The race on Oct 6th will be 2 heats and a main in order that we will be able to get to WOOR and run that night race.
> 
> Marty The WOOR race is October 2nd not the 6th just a FYI. :roll: We'll see ya out there bring the rest of the on-road crew with you so they can all come play in the dirt too. :wave:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I changed it on my post.
> Thanks
Click to expand...


----------



## WarpWind

....


----------



## tonyw

WarpWind said:


> So those of us that do not intend to run at woor get the short end?
> 
> Guess this weekend is the last parking lot bash for me....


Sorry to hear that. Don't forget that all racing is free on Oct 9th!


----------



## WarpWind

....


----------



## Bad MoJo

*[email protected]*

What is WOOR ?


----------



## John Warner

Bad MoJo said:


> What is WOOR ?


It's a top notch off road track located in West Olive, MI.
WOOR stands for "West Olive Off Road"


----------



## S.Stew

kevinm said:


> Originally Posted by *tonyw*
> _Stock Truck
> Andrew Knapp - [email protected]
> Steven Sterwart - [email protected]_
> 
> Gee, maybe Steven should get a brushless motor. He apparently can't tune one with brushes. :jest:





See ya indoors.


----------



## kevinm

S.Stew said:


> See ya indoors.


_Almost_ everyone thought it was funny.


----------



## Fred Knapp

No racing for me this weekend. I will be in marion Indina to visit my daughter.


----------



## Bad MoJo

*My noob is showing !*

Thanks John, from time to time, i'm afraid, my noob may show a bit ! But i'll keep asking those dumb questions even if the big kids pick on me.....

speaking of dumb questions..................how does the frequency thing work ? Like say if I race three guys and they all are using the same three frequency's I have and I have no others, what do I do ?

More dumb questions to follow........... :roll: 

I just got my XXXs today sweeet !! She's a little used, needs to be tore all the way down and built again but there's hope I think 150.00 dollars for a XXXs with everything but a motor and batteries is pretty good. It's fairly new, but I think the guy who had it just wasn't to mechanically inclined (by looking at his work). 

Everybody have a good one 
Mike


----------



## John Warner

Bad MoJo said:


> Thanks John, from time to time, i'm afraid, my noob may show a bit ! But i'll keep asking those dumb questions even if the big kids pick on me.....
> 
> speaking of dumb questions..................how does the frequency thing work ? Like say if I race three guys and they all are using the same three frequency's I have and I have no others, what do I do ?
> Everybody have a good one
> Mike


Mike,
It would be virtually impossible to run more than one vehicle at a time on the same freguency in the same location. Most all the racers have 2 or 3 sets of crystals. Also, many of them are using transmitter modules and recievers that allow them to change to any channel just by turning a dial. Ain't modern technology great!!

Oh, and about the dumb questions...... their all good... Keep em coming!
.


----------



## Mike Champ

John Warner said:


> Oh, and about the dumb questions...... their all good... Keep em coming!
> .


I agree, that's what a RC Forum is for, right guys...
(And Also for little jokes and good time chatting (sp?) b/w peoples that have built a friendship through RC cars racing...)

Mike


----------



## Bad MoJo

*Thx*

Ok Thanks Guy's. Was a little curious.

I can't seem to find a web site that answers the basic questions about racing. There are books, but I recently went on disability (hence the time to build a car....I havn't worked in over a year !) and my budget was blown on the car.

Any good sites that anybody would recomend ? < that don't look right .....reccomend nope....recommend ?

...anyway...bye :freak:


----------



## Mike Champ

Bad MoJo said:


> Ok Thanks Guy's. Was a little curious.
> 
> I can't seem to find a web site that answers the basic questions about racing. There are books, but I recently went on disability (hence the time to build a car....I havn't worked in over a year !) and my budget was blown on the car.
> 
> Any good sites that anybody would recomend ? < that don't look right .....reccomend nope....recommend ?
> 
> ...anyway...bye :freak:


Use that link and download the pdf files :

http://f2.pg.briefcase.yahoo.com/bc/[email protected]/lst?.dir=/GLRC&.view=l

That might help when you need the basics to be answered...
Mike


----------



## hankster

Try www.hobbytalk.com - lots of info there.


----------



## tonyw

*West Michigan On-Road RC Racing*

We got 3-165' X 12' rolls of carpet today. I have started building pit tables and cleaning up the area. Everything is going well with the new track. We are going to have a great time this winter!


----------



## Fred Knapp

Wow, thats a lot of carpet. It should last a number of years. How are you going to attach it to the wood floor?


----------



## S.Stew

knapster said:


> Wow, thats a lot of carpet. It should last a number of years. How are you going to attach it to the wood floor?


Throw some friction on it.


----------



## S.Stew

is it calandnra carpet?


----------



## Bad MoJo

*Web Sites*

Hey thanks guys for your input. 

hankster, of course hobbytalk IS, my first and formost site for knowledge, on my path to R/C enlightenment. Thank you for all your hard work.

Mike thanks again, I'll check out the goods, it looks like that may be what the Dr. ordered.....for now!

....same bat channel

Mike


----------



## Mike Champ

S.Stew said:


> is it calandnra carpet?


What is Calandra Carpet Steven ?

Is it the same stuff we had last year for the sedans track?
What kind of tires works on that for the TRUCK, if I want to run rubber ? what about the Foam (Compound...)?...

If anybody has any ideas, please let me know.
Thanks,

Mike


----------



## S.Stew

I was just asking if they bought the Ozite from CRC (calandra Racing concepts) cuz i know they have a new kind out thats sposed to be good.

As aposed to generic? i guess? generic ozite?


----------



## tonyw

S.Stew said:


> I was just asking if they bought the Ozite from CRC (calandra Racing concepts) cuz i know they have a new kind out thats sposed to be good.
> 
> As aposed to generic? i guess? generic ozite?


It is the new Ozite form CRC. They told me that they have made improvements in the carpet.


----------



## tonyw

knapster said:


> Wow, thats a lot of carpet. It should last a number of years. How are you going to attach it to the wood floor?


I was going to tape it down with duct tape. Is there a better way?


----------



## David Washburn

how deep is the wood? 

cause i was gonna say u could put a couple nails in it to hold it down


----------



## Fred Knapp

tonyw said:


> I was going to tape it down with duct tape. Is there a better way?


I was thinking you could use 8 inch double sided carpet tape and just tape it from the bottom.


----------



## WarpWind

....


----------



## Fred Knapp

You could allways glue all the carpet down like they do in lansing. The would hide all the seems.


----------



## Phat Dakota

David Washburn said:


> how deep is the wood?
> 
> cause i was gonna say u could put a couple nails in it to hold it down


 I would reccomend not to do that, just imagine what would happen to a car if a nail worked it's way loose and it hit it. Ouch!


----------



## Mike Champ

tonyw said:


> It is the new Ozite form CRC. They told me that they have made improvements in the carpet.


Thanks, and do you know what kind of Tires would work good on that, (for Foam)?
Thanks,
Mike


----------



## WarpWind

....


----------



## Fred Knapp

Mike Champ said:


> Thanks, and do you know what kind of Tires would work good on that, (for Foam)?
> Thanks,
> Mike


Mike, you could use purple foam on the rear and plaid foam on the front.
It would look cool too.


----------



## S.Stew

tonyw said:


> It is the new Ozite form CRC. They told me that they have made improvements in the carpet.



cool! yeah, its sposed to be alot better.


----------



## Mike Champ

knapster said:


> Mike, you could use purple foam on the rear and plaid foam on the front.
> It would look cool too.


Thanks Fred. Thats for Sedans, Correct ?

What about the trucks ?

Mike


----------



## S.Stew

im going with Pink rears, Double Pink/orange fronts like last year, see if that still works?


----------



## Fred Knapp

I'm going to use double pink rears and double pink/orange front.


----------



## Fred Knapp

Mike, that will work well for a sedan. dbl pink dbl pink/orange.


----------



## DamageIncRacing

Mike- I used Purples on the back and Dbl. Purple or Plaids on the front.


For trucks I used Greens front and rear.


----------



## tonyw

I got all of the RoadRail System in today. Its look good to me. I plan on using PVC tubing on the outside boarders, PVC tubing down the straight-a-way and the RoadDome/RoadRail system on the infield. The trucks will be able to drive over it, but the trucks were able to drive over the 2X4 too. Also, we will be able to use some fire hose if we need it.

I was thinking about using duct tape to attach the carpet down on the wooden floor, like it was done on the concrete floor in the past.

I was told that with this new carpet on a wooden floor and with the temp being the same all the time, we should not need any traction compound.


----------



## tonyw

*Riders On-Road Racing 9/25/04*

I think we had a good turnout this late in the season. There is a lot of interest in the indoor track and everybody is starting to get ready. We had a truck mod class today. They were running brushless motors. Man was they fast. Once again it looked like it was going to rain but it held off and everybody had a great time.
Remember next Saturday is two heats and a main and the following Saturady (Oct 9) is the last outdoor race and there is no entry fee! Run as many class as you dare.

19 Turn Rubber
Jason Dudda [email protected]
Roy Dallier [email protected]
Bad Andy - no time
Kirt Dillon - no time

Mod Foam
Jeff Cook [email protected]
Brad Baker [email protected]
Tony Whitehead [email protected]

Nitro Foam "B" Main
Dave Walton [email protected]
Jerry Collman [email protected]
Ken Van Dam [email protected]
Mike Dombrowski [email protected]
John Hill - no time

Nitro Foam "A" Main
Tim Brinks [email protected]
Brad Baker [email protected]
Pete G. [email protected]
Ted Hoven [email protected]
Mark Monroe [email protected]
Tom Heys - no time

Stock Truck
Tom Van Dam [email protected]
Calven Schutt [email protected]
Roy Dallier - no time
Bill Deruiter - no time

Truck Mod
Jason Veldkamp [email protected]
Jason Busch [email protected]
Mark Monroe [email protected]
David Washburn [email protected]


----------



## David Washburn

yea it was fun, 

when u put some great batts with that brushless in unimited mode she screams down the track, geared at 25/81 and it runs at liked 160 degrees


----------



## TOYMINATOR

David Washburn said:


> yea it was fun,
> 
> when u put some great batts with that brushless in unimited mode she screams down the track, geared at 25/81 and it runs at liked 160 degrees


Is that why you got 4 laps? :jest:


----------



## Dustin

TOYMINATOR said:


> Is that why you got 4 laps? :jest:


 :jest:


----------



## David Washburn

TOYMINATOR said:


> Is that why you got 4 laps?


think about it for a sec, turning four laps in a little over a minute, 





dosn't sound that slow to me, considering i was right on your tail when i rear ended the rc10 on the stright :thumbsup: :freak:


----------



## TOYMINATOR

David Washburn said:


> think about it for a sec, turning four laps in a little over a minute,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dosn't sound that slow to me, considering i was right on your tail when i rear ended the rc10 on the stright


15 mabe 16 laps we will see this week end. Mabe the week after you will be sitting on your porch on 47th st. :jest:


----------



## TOYMINATOR

HMMMMMM!!!!!!!! Aufully Quiet in here Dustin must be sitting in a tree some-where. :wave:


----------



## Dustin

As much as I can. :thumbsup:


----------



## Blueskid

Wow looks like I should have made it there last weekend.. I wanted to run the brushless in my truck!


----------



## Bad MoJo

*.....i was this ll close !*

...so there I was, about to fire up my xxx-s for the very first time. I turn the reciever on and the motor starts racing ! cool at least it runs....a little adjustment and the neutral is set. Forwards, backwards, the PK2 works great.

So now to get the steering centered and we're off. Hey wait a minute, nothing! THE SERVO DOESN'T MOVE ! MAN WHAT A [email protected]$. 

...well I guess i'll just have to glue my bellcranks down and go drag racing.

I just had to whine to somebody and your it, you see, my wife just doesn't seem to be as enthusiastic about this project as I am. said something about taking away my credit card.

anyway, I feel a little better (not).


----------



## TOYMINATOR

Blueskid said:


> Wow looks like I should have made it there last weekend.. I wanted to run the brushless in my truck!


we will all be there this weekend!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Bad MoJo

*cutting teeth*

Whats this about cutting every other tooth from your drive belt ? 

Does this lower resistance ? Anybody do it ?

Sounds like a good way to invite stripped belts.

Mike


----------



## Phat Dakota

I don't personnally do it but a lot of people do. What it involves is either a nice pair of side cutters or nail clippers and cutting every other tooth from your drive belts. It does lower the resistance some. If done carefully it won't hurt the durability of the belt any. I've seen guys with 7T and 8T motors in their cars with cut belts w/o any problems.


----------



## WarpWind

....


----------



## tonyw

The work on the new indoor track is going well. I have built 8 pit tables so far, we are going to start out with 10 tables and see how that works out. I have part of the track borders layed out. Instead of a 72" srtaightaway we will have a 76' straighaway. Wow. We will be using 2" X 4" PVC tubing as the outside border and it look like it going to work very well. I am working on the track every Tuesday and Thursday night so if anyone is in the area can stop in and see the progress.


----------



## David Washburn

WarpWind said:


> Looks like 'ole mother nature isn't planning taking it easy on us this weekend. High in the 50's and rainy. Good thing indoor starts less than a month from now...


yea but i checked weather bug it is saposed to stop by the afternoon.... so if we have a way to dry off the track then we will be good :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## WarpWind

....


----------



## David Washburn

WarpWind said:


> Looks like this weekend will be a good one for racing. Should be a good crowd out for the hobby expo.
> 
> Tony, were you planning on changing the track layout seeing as how it's the last of the season? Maybe some figure 8 racing....


naw im good on the figure 8 racing i dont feel like replacing my entire truck so if u wanna do that ill go to glrc :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Scott b#111

You runnin an oval or just road racing?


----------



## tonyw

Scott b#111 said:


> You runnin an oval or just road racing?


Because of the track layout, we will not be able to run ovals. We will have on-road racing and truck racing.


----------



## hyena boy

hay warpwind

do you still have your 1/12?

if you do would you be willing to sell it.

are you going to race this saturday?


----------



## WarpWind

....


----------



## Bad MoJo

*Battery Charger*

....after a computer crash and a reformat i'm back ! I was hoping to have my car finished and run the last race with you guys but doesn't look like it will happen.
The guy I was supposed to get an Intellecharger from took a dump on me, it seem's he got my money, and I got no charger. I have an old six hour charger to get by with. 
Though the car is ready! and it does fly! and I have been practicing.
Maybe I'll make it up there to watch again. Didn't make it up last weekend. I have degenerative disc disease and recently had three vertebrae fused together, sometimes I don't feel so hot. Done whining.

See ya'll and good luck to everyone!


(I walk around everyday knowing i'm a hillbilly, but sometimes I open my mouth and prove it!)


----------



## tonyw

*Riders On Road racing 10/9/04*

Wow, what a day. We had 49 entrys today and a whole lot of good racing today.
It was standing room only for most of the day. Cousin Sub's gave away a LOT of gift certificates and Riders gave us a new TC3 RTR to give away today. We had a lot of new faces today. We hope they had fun and hope they come back. Scott Salefske was the winner of the new TC3 RTR and we hope he has a lot of fun with it. 
We had a great summer racing at Riders this year. Me and Marty would like to thank Riders and Cousin Subs for all there support. We gave out Riders Gift Cerificates out all summer and Riders covered half the cost of most of them. Cousin Subs gave us gift cerificates all summer long to be raffle off at the end of every round.
We will be back next summer to run the track at Rider again! WE are going to have a lot of fun with our indoor track too so come and join us indoors!
(Riders will be helping supporting our indoor track too.)

19T Rubber "B" Main
Bill DeRuiter [email protected]
Joel Oustdyk [email protected]
Edward Jackman [email protected]
Eric Conroy no time

19T "A" Main
Kevin Marcy [email protected]
Roy Dallier [email protected]
Jason Dudda [email protected]
Bad Andy [email protected]
Denney Barlage [email protected]

Touring Mod Foam
Kevin Marcy [email protected]
Brad Baker [email protected]
Jeff Cook [email protected]
Kirt Dillon [email protected]
Dick Dirksen - no time

Nitro Foam "B" Main
Mark Monroe [email protected] (A main time because he was bumped up into the A main)
Ken Van Dam [email protected]
Pete G [email protected]
Ted Hoven [email protected]
Jeff Houlman - no time

Nitro Foam "A" Main
Brad Baker [email protected]
Alp-Hed [email protected]
Dave Walton [email protected]
Mark Monroe [email protected]
Jerry Collman [email protected]
Tim Brink [email protected]

Stock Truck
Jeremy Eason [email protected]
Tom Van Dam [email protected]
Jeff Hirdes [email protected]
Edward Jackman [email protected]
Joel Odstdyk [email protected]
Robert Wells - no time

Powder Puff
Tonya Eason [email protected]
Chasity Whitehead [email protected]
Ginger Hutson [email protected]
Carrie Van Dam [email protected]

Novice "B" Main
Kevin Jackson [email protected]
Andrew Riebs [email protected]
Scott Salefske [email protected] WINNER OF THE TC3:thumbsup: 
Tim - no time
Bryan Carpenter - no time
Bryan - no time

Novice "A" Main
Alex Riebs [email protected]
George Enz [email protected]
Eric Enz [email protected]
Rod DeWeerd [email protected]
Eric Vander Zee [email protected]
Collin Vandendosh [email protected]
Chris Hoven - no time


----------



## mbeach2k

Ya com on guys the only way to a long and profitable future for r/c tracks is if they ALL work together. That way the tracks the clubs and the racers have more acess to a larger range of support and time to race, which is profitable to all involved. As a matter of fact all you guys should get together and have a race indoors were everyone can see what is going on, say like the rivertown crossing mall, for the whole weekend. Good entertainment for the public, more people in the mall and good PR for the hobby! I HAVE SPOKEN MY MIND!!!!!!


----------



## mbeach2k

sorry i will get off my high horse now


----------



## David Washburn

mbeach2k said:


> Ya com on guys the only way to a long and profitable future for r/c tracks is if they ALL work together. That way the tracks the clubs and the racers have more acess to a larger range of support and time to race, which is profitable to all involved. As a matter of fact all you guys should get together and have a race indoors were everyone can see what is going on, say like the rivertown crossing mall, for the whole weekend. Good entertainment for the public, more people in the mall and good PR for the hobby! I HAVE SPOKEN MY MIND!!!!!!




your not on a high horse because you are right
:thumbsup:


----------



## TOYMINATOR

mbeach2k said:


> sorry i will get off my high horse now


Is that Mike Beach?WOW thought you had died. :jest:


----------



## David Washburn

thats mean jason


----------



## David Washburn

check ur pm jason


----------



## David Washburn

*Grand Rapids Racers Beware*

I heard from a friend of mine that he recently raced at riders and had a brushless system stolen out of the back of his van by two people and that they both are racing in the grand rapids area so if you know who did it or race in the GR area watch your stuff :thumbsup: 

his explanation is that he has a friend that raced several years ago that gave it to him, because he didn't need it any more :jest: :jest: 

and we are not stupid they came out a year ago, so someone is a big liar and thief!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kevinm

When I look at the race schedules posted by both G.R. tracks, I think that both are making a mistake. The past has shown that Grand Rapids apparently doesn't have enough racers to support 2 tracks doing the same kind of racing on the same day (and same time). Here's my 2 cents worth:

Assuming Lansing races with the same schedule as past years, most of the state's oval racers will go there on friday night (and get home in the wee hours of saturday). The only time you could hope to lure oval racers from other parts of the state is sunday.

As for road racing, a few of the G.R. crowd went to Lansing last year, but many didn't (apparently too far to drive?). It makes sense to me for someone to run touring cars on sunday for those who don't want to go to Lansing.

You can argue all you want about who has tradition, or who got their deal together first, but I really think you should work together to come up with schedules that minimize the conflicts. Flip a coin, arm-wrestle, do rock-paper-scissors, whatever, just don't do a Hatfield-McCoy feud like last time.

OK, so that was more like 10 cents worth.


----------



## mbeach2k

Ya its me, still alive. Just had to get away for a while and raise a little H_ll. but i think we'll try this thing again


----------



## JimRuninit

To have onroad racing on Sundays makes sense to me! :thumbsup:


----------



## TOYMINATOR

mbeach2k said:


> Ya its me, still alive. Just had to get away for a while and raise a little H_ll. but i think we'll try this thing again


Now we just have to get Charles Raines to get back into it! :jest:
I talked to him he says he wants to.


----------



## mbeach2k

ya he called me too


----------



## Fred Knapp

Kevin, I agree something needs to be done. Tony give me a call anytime if you want to work it out. Thanks, Fred.


----------



## WarpWind

....


----------



## David Washburn

WarpWind said:


> Kevin, I understand what you're saying, but I think you're posting it on the wrong thread. Last time I checked, Tony was trying to help the community of racers out, seeing as at the time there were no intentions raised by others at the time.
> 
> Anyways, old news. If for some reason Tony isn't able to make it, I'll head down to Lansing or Livonia or just hang my stuff up.



good for u :thumbsup:


----------



## kevinm

Actually, I posted it on both threads, in the hope that local racers would like to have the option of racing their favorite type of R/C twice a week, and that neither track would fail due to too few racers.


----------



## Blueskid

kevinm said:


> Actually, I posted it on both threads, in the hope that local racers would like to have the option of racing their favorite type of R/C twice a week, and that neither track would fail due to too few racers.


I totaly agree with you on that Kevin.. You know how I am, hard core.. About anything, R/C, bowling, Music.. Everything I do, I get obsessed about.. I'd love to be able to race 2-3 times a week.. I'm already thing about racing down at RnL in the morning, then making the drive up to race in GR at night..


----------



## David Washburn

i agree with wuth kevin too but three people aren't a majority, and there are some people who dont think the same as us :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JimRuninit

I totally agree with kevin. :thumbsup: The way both club schedules are setup doesn't work for me. But thats ok. The way the club schedules are setup my R/C racing will be limited this year. That sucks. I'll do my best to support.


----------



## hyena boy

i like the idea of one track on sunday and one on saturday, more practace before cleveland!

also i could still work my saturdays at the store.


----------



## Fred Knapp

knapster said:


> Kevin, I agree something needs to be done. Tony give me a call anytime if you want to work it out. Thanks, Fred.


Jeff, Jimmie, Mike, Mike, David and Kevin, Again I agree.


----------



## David Washburn

yea but only 7 prople aren't a majority. im up for the idea 100% :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Dustin

Same here! :thumbsup:


----------



## Bad MoJo

*The role of Democracy in club racing.*

You know, I havn't been hanging around here long, and have been only to a few races. I have become interested enough to make an investment in this sport, and pursue avenues of which to race.
I have no party affiliations, but since I have been following you guys, I have noticed a rift so to speak, an amount of in-fighting going on here.
I don't know why, and I probably don't need to. I just want to race my car and make some new friends. Is that why you all started in this endeaver ?
There isn't nothing that can't be worked out by reasonable and resposible adults. From what I see there is benefits to be gained here for both sides.
I have been helped by people on both sides, but the way I see it is, that there is truly one club, with two factions that want two different names. Perhaps they want two different sets of rules, track times, I don't know. But I do know that you can't please all the people all the time. 
By looking at this forum I would say that a consensus is forming. When that happens the next step in almost any situation, you move to petition, be it by vote or by signatures. After all the racers have the power ! No racers, no club ! 
Maybe it is time to build a totally new club from the best parts of both. Towards the betterment and advancement of R/C racing in the Grand Rapids area. On new, and equally uncommon ground, where everyone has an equal say. 
Maybe it's not my place to say or stick my nose in ya'lls business, but I do plan to be around. And if these hard feelings can be put to rest, it's not only good for me, but to everyone involved.

I want to thank everyone on both sides of the track for all their help and patience with my ignorance, and remember how nice and appreciative I was for your help ....when I'm kicking your butts with my Losi !!!! hahahahahaha :jest: 

Thanks for your time and co-operation,

Mike Hall


----------



## tonyw

*Carpet Racing*

I am alive and well. I have not had much time to do any posting about the track. I have been too busy getting the indoor track ready. Everything is going good and we will be ready for opening night.


----------



## tonyw

Bad MoJo,

Our objective is to provide a place where a r/c racer can come to race and have fun. A place where someone can pay his/her entry fee, race and go home leaving the work of running a race track to someone else. Just have the fun part, of R/C Racing, without having the work part. 

There is no fighting , on our part. I will not respond to any negative remarks, or comments and I will not make any.


----------



## bustedparts

Bad MoJo said:


> You know, I havn't been hanging around here long, and have been only to a few races. I have become interested enough to make an investment in this sport, and pursue avenues of which to race.
> I have no party affiliations, but since I have been following you guys, I have noticed a rift so to speak, an amount of in-fighting going on here.
> I don't know why, and I probably don't need to. I just want to race my car and make some new friends. Is that why you all started in this endeaver ?
> There isn't nothing that can't be worked out by reasonable and resposible adults. From what I see there is benefits to be gained here for both sides.
> I have been helped by people on both sides, but the way I see it is, that there is truly one club, with two factions that want two different names. Perhaps they want two different sets of rules, track times, I don't know. But I do know that you can't please all the people all the time.
> By looking at this forum I would say that a consensus is forming. When that happens the next step in almost any situation, you move to petition, be it by vote or by signatures. After all the racers have the power ! No racers, no club !
> Maybe it is time to build a totally new club from the best parts of both. Towards the betterment and advancement of R/C racing in the Grand Rapids area. On new, and equally uncommon ground, where everyone has an equal say.
> Maybe it's not my place to say or stick my nose in ya'lls business, but I do plan to be around. And if these hard feelings can be put to rest, it's not only good for me, but to everyone involved.
> 
> I want to thank everyone on both sides of the track for all their help and patience with my ignorance, and remember how nice and appreciative I was for your help ....when I'm kicking your butts with my Losi !!!! hahahahahaha :jest:
> 
> Thanks for your time and co-operation,
> 
> Mike Hall


I got to say that was realy well said!And I have to say sorry!When I got into this sport(what I like t call it) There wasnt realy and of that kind of crap going on.At least none that I seen.I could be wrong,but something does need to be done.We shouldnt have new guys or gals having to post about club problems or nonclub problems.It's a fun sport!Lets keep it that way!


----------



## Heyblayze

I'll try to use good language as to not get "edited"
It is sad what has happend to G.R. racing, for those of you who have only been racing here for a few years, don't start to flame me on this.
Just four years ago, you could go to a club race in the weeks leading up to Cleavland and find yourself sitting next to Barry Baker, Brian Kinwald, John Orr, Dave Spashett, Billy Easton, just to name a few. This has and will not happen now. Grand Rapids is going backwards as far as racing goes, from high end, high competition racing, to I do this just for fun, dont be so serious racing, which you can do in your basement. 

TERRY ROTT FOR PRESIDENT 

Sean Bain
:wave:


----------



## Heyblayze

Sorry to be rude, I just get worked up on this topic, its a long drive to Lansing :thumbsup:


----------



## Fred Knapp

Hey Sean, I have'nt seen you in a while. See ya around!!
Fred.


----------



## Heyblayze

Hey Fred, got your TC4 yet!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Cant Wait!!!


----------



## David Washburn

man i want a tc4 but i dont race sedan enough to drop that kinda money for one


----------



## Denney

Roy D. - You've got a PM

Andy - I've got some work for you to do...let me know where I can drop off some things for you.

Dave Walton - Got it!...only $55 shipped too. I'll drop it off at Rider's.

Thanks all, Denney


----------



## Dave Walton

Denny I will be at the store all day on Saturday if you want to stop by I will give you the money. Thanks Dave.


----------



## Phat Dakota

Denney said:


> Andy - I've got some work for you to do...let me know where I can drop off some things for you.


Since Dave said he'll be at the store all day tommorrow I'll stop by around say noon or so if you want to meet then


----------



## Denney

Noon should work for me. But if something comes up I'll get there early & leave stuff with instructions.

Thanks, Denney
p.s. Tell Roy I got the Parma's, but if he doesn't have flanged bearings & doesn't want to get any, I'll keep the extra set.


----------



## nitrorod

This sounds like code to me I think I have it figured out:
Andy there are 12th scale cars to be run and beer to be drank after Jerrod kills us all.




Denney said:


> Noon should work for me. But if something comes up I'll get there early & leave stuff with instructions.
> 
> Thanks, Denney
> p.s. Tell Roy I got the Parma's, but if he doesn't have flanged bearings & doesn't want to get any, I'll keep the extra set.


----------



## DamageIncRacing

Heyblayze said:


> Hey Fred, got your TC4 yet!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Cant Wait!!!


Does ANYBODY know when they are shipping?! All I get when I ask is a shoulder shrug.  :devil:


----------



## Heyblayze

It should be soon, I know people in other countries got some already which makes no sense


----------



## Heyblayze

TC 4 IS SHIPPING!!! Tower has em


----------



## Heyblayze

I guess Ultimate Hobbies is unloading them for 189.00!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Phat Dakota

Denney said:


> Noon should work for me. But if something comes up I'll get there early & leave stuff with instructions.
> 
> Thanks, Denney
> p.s. Tell Roy I got the Parma's, but if he doesn't have flanged bearings & doesn't want to get any, I'll keep the extra set.


Sounds good. Also Roy said he might not be able to use the Parma's, but I might. We'll have to talk tommorrow.


----------



## Mike Champ

Phat Dakota said:


> Hey you have a PM





Phat Dakota said:


> NO, you have a PM!





Phat Dakota said:


> This message has been deleted by Phat Dakota.





Phat Dakota said:


> Some little tweetybird told me something Very interesting about a few things tonight, and it wasn't about that guy who tried to run across 28th street and didn't exactly make it, what a mess that was.


 ???


----------



## Phat Dakota

Tweet Tweet


----------



## Phat Dakota

nitrorod said:


> This sounds like code to me I think I have it figured out:
> Andy there are 12th scale cars to be run and beer to be drank after Jerrod kills us all.


Yeah no kidding, we'll have to watch our step across 28th street huh!


----------



## Bad MoJo

*Novak ESC*

I'll put this to you guy's first.

I have just replaced my Futaba ESC with a Novak Explorer ll. It works great, I have noticed quite a difference already. 
The deal is, that it comes on full throttle at half trigger now.
I feel like I lost some control. Is there a fix for this ? Is there a pot or something in the Magnum Sport that will let me spread the speed band out a bit ? 

Thx Mike


----------



## teamductape

Bad MoJo said:


> I'll put this to you guy's first.
> 
> I have just replaced my Futaba ESC with a Novak Explorer ll. It works great, I have noticed quite a difference already.
> The deal is, that it comes on full throttle at half trigger now.
> I feel like I lost some control. Is there a fix for this ? Is there a pot or something in the Magnum Sport that will let me spread the speed band out a bit ?
> 
> Thx Mike


hey mike you should be able to fix that using the 1 touch setup button on the esc the manual will be able to tell you how to do better than i can remember http://www.teamnovak.com/Download/instr_idx.htm


----------



## Bad MoJo

*Esc*

I set it up as per the manual. The manual explains to set the High atv and the low before setting the one touch but my transmitter doesn't have those settings. The only adjustment I have is the neutral adjust. 

...and before anyone says get a new transmitter, I sleep with the pit-bull that guards the wallet ! lol


----------



## Nolan31

Chad and I would like to Thank Everyone for coming out to WOOR. The season went by way to fast . We hope to see everyone in the Spring of 2005. We plan on working on a schedule for next season during this winter and post it early so everone knows ahead of time when the big races are. I will see you indoors I just bought a mini-t


----------



## Omega Pi

Hey everyone, how's it going? Thanx again to Mike Howe for helping me put my truck back together, (but leave out the losi insults next time, k?  ) and to Mike Champ for the battery. I just ordered some new foam donuts, so as soon as those come in and I can find someone to help me get them mounted (hint hint), I should be ready to run. C-ya all later,
Michelle


----------



## David Washburn

hey michelle i know of somone who whould be willing to do that do u want them before this weekend or dosn't it matter


----------



## Phat Dakota

Omega Pi said:


> I just ordered some new foam donuts, so as soon as those come in and I can find someone to help me get them mounted (hint hint).


All I need to do is get some more glue. I should be at the track all day Saturday, or at least all day after I get my hair cut in the morning.


----------



## JimRuninit

Where's the track?


----------



## Fred Knapp

JimRuninit said:


> Where's the track?


6778 18th Ave, Jenison, MI.


----------



## Phat Dakota

It's the last building on the East side of 18th Ave. also


----------



## David Washburn

do u all have pics yet


----------



## S.Stew

MEEERH.


----------



## David Washburn

see what i mean steven, and i can say it any way that pleases me


----------



## S.Stew

I thought it was funny.


----------



## David Washburn

aprently i thought it was annoying


----------



## JimRuninit

Is that off of chicago drive


----------



## David Washburn

hey jimmie u have a pm


----------



## troy debruyn

JimRuninit said:


> Is that off of chicago drive


Yes it is. It is the Active Tool building.


----------



## Phat Dakota

Here's a Map too, it's located at the orange star just off of Chicago Drive


----------



## Crazydave25

Did not know that you guyz were starting your own track. whats the stadium crowd gonna be like over their? Is everyone from GLRC going to be racing there? where should I go to race stadium.................. Am I going to have to break down and buy some foams? Or are their others out there that will still run rubber...

Davey

Its been a while.


----------



## troy debruyn

Crazydave25 said:


> Did not know that you guyz were starting your own track. whats the stadium crowd gonna be like over their? Is everyone from GLRC going to be racing there? where should I go to race stadium.................. Am I going to have to break down and buy some foams? Or are their others out there that will still run rubber...
> 
> Davey
> 
> Its been a while.


Davey whats up? Congrats on the new addition to the family!!!! Tom and I are running rubber. Last week there were about 10 trucks running rubber (at GLRC) and I am not sure how many will running rubber at WMRC, this will be their first weekend of racing. I am not sure if I will be there this weekend, it depends on if my other plans fall threw ( kinda hope they do) Tom is in North Carolina and won't be back untill next week. Are you going to be racing?


----------



## John Warner

Andy....

Check your PM's.

ThanX!


----------



## Crazydave25

Hey Troy. I hope to be able to con the wifey in to letting me get out of the house this saturday. Where would you be racing if you go?

Was Scott Gordon at the races last weekend too??

Davey


----------



## troy debruyn

Crazydave25 said:


> Hey Troy. I hope to be able to con the wifey in to letting me get out of the house this saturday. Where would you be racing if you go?
> 
> Was Scott Gordon at the races last weekend too??
> 
> Davey


I will be racing @wmrc in a couple of weeks. I won't be there this weekend and next weekend I will be in Vages baby!!!!! Scott was not there, Jim York was and won the A - rubber


----------



## bustedparts

I do remember hearing jim say he has never won a ruber A- main,till his weekend at glrc!


----------



## bustedparts

That is one person I havent seen is scot!


----------



## tonyw

*Wmrc*

Touring Stock Foam
Jeff Cook [email protected]
Max Kuenning [email protected]
Jason Dudda [email protected]
Gordon Klungle [email protected]
George Enz [email protected]

1/12 Scale
Roy Dallier [email protected]
Mike Roe [email protected]
Bad Andy - no time

Stock Truck Rubber
Stan Strait [email protected]
Troy Debroyn [email protected]
Shawn Meekhof [email protected]
Todd Dekraker [email protected]
Jim York [email protected]
Tony Whitehead [email protected]

Stock truck Foam
Marty Whitehead [email protected]
Roy Dallier [email protected]
Jeff Gilbert [email protected]
Jeremy Eason [email protected]
Mike Roe - no time

Powder Puff
Omega Pi [email protected]
Myra Whitehead [email protected]
Tonya Eason [email protected]
Trish Cerva [email protected]
Chasity Whitehead [email protected]

Novice
Nick Strait [email protected]
Calvin Schutt [email protected]
Mike Roe [email protected]
Zack Enz - no time

Mini "T"
Nolan B [email protected]
Jim York - no time
Todd Dekraker - no time
Tom Van Dam - no time


----------



## S.Stew

Neato. How did everyone like the road rails?


----------



## troy debruyn

S.Stew said:


> Neato. How did everyone like the road rails?


I like them. From what I heard, no one broke anything in the sadan & 12th scale. No one jumped over/cut the track in staduim (that I seen or heard anyone complaining about any way). I think they are going to work out GREAT!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nolan31

:wave: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## Phat Dakota

Hey, I found some pics of our buddy Jeff Brown racing down at the World's in Florida. Here's one


----------



## Phat Dakota

I couldn't find any results posted as to where he finished in 1/12th scale. TC starts this week


----------



## Denney

Top 25 qualifiers:

----- 1/12 Modified -----
using 4 qualifiers

q.pts name id laps/time |pts-laps/time
310 Masami Hirosaka 31 |155- 38/8:05.53 |155- 38/8:04.41
306 Atushi Hara 32 |153- 37/8:03.62 |153- 37/8:03.92
303 Mike Blackstock 3 |151- 37/8:12.60 |152- 37/8:04.44
301 Surikarn Chaidejsur 40 |150- 37/8:14.58 |151- 37/8:06.40
298 Sakke Ahoniemi 48 |149- 36/8:00.44 |149- 37/8:08.16
295 Takuya Itou 36 |152- 37/8:08.09 |143- 36/8:00.10
294 Yutaka Takizawa 34 |144- 36/8:05.00 |150- 37/8:07.29
294 Marc Rheinard 46 |146- 36/8:03.53 |148- 37/8:08.50
289 David Spashett 57 |145- 36/8:03.58 |144- 37/8:13.86
286 Jilles Groskamp 61 |147- 36/8:02.96 |139- 36/8:02.91
286 Hubert Honigl 44 |148- 36/8:02.50 |138- 36/8:09.00
284 Hiderou Kitazwa 33 |143- 36/8:05.80 |141- 36/8:01.53
281 Michael Lufaso 82 |135- 34/8:00.59 |146- 37/8:12.02
280 Paul Lemieux 19 |140- 36/8:13.79 |140- 36/8:01.97
279 Simo Ahoniemi 49 |137- 35/8:04.82 |142- 36/8:01.12
277 Jeffery Brown 4 |142- 36/8:06.44 |135- 36/8:15.61
276 Chris Doseck 7 |139- 36/8:16.24 |137- 36/8:09.04
272 Hiroyuki Matumoto 35 |141- 36/8:06.64 |131- 35/8:11.63
271 Jacob Delano 6 |138- 35/8:00.46 |133- 35/8:01.13
269 Ryota Takahasi 38 |124- 33/7:20.94 |145- 37/8:13.46
268 Thomas Pumpler 45 |136- 34/7:41.10 |132- 35/8:04.47
267 Josh Cyrul 5 |133- 34/8:02.74 |134- 35/7:56.56
266 Andrew Gray 9 |130- 34/8:06.27 |136- 36/8:14.04
263 Keith Robertson 76 |134- 34/8:01.26 |129- 35/8:12.54
262 Mike Dumas 18 |132- 34/8:03.49 |130- 35/8:12.48

16th qualifier...mains are being run today.


----------



## David Washburn

wow thats not the eaiest thing to read


----------



## Fred Knapp

They say that english is the hardest language to learn!


----------



## David Washburn

i wouldn;t dought it


----------



## S.Stew

David Washburn said:


> i wouldn;t dought it


Precisely.

Go JB!


----------



## tonyw

I have been to busy to post very much on Hobby Talk. We got the track at Riders tore down today so I should have more time to chat.


----------



## tonyw

Andy
Did you get a new servo for your 1/12 scale?


----------



## Phat Dakota

No, after tearing apart the servo I found a gear missing a lot of teeth. So I ordered two more gear sets plus two more servo savers, a new servo case, and a new antenna for my radio. I know this shouldn't happen again, but who knows. I'll be there on Thursday as long as my parts get here in time. What time do the doors open for practice?


----------



## tonyw

Phat Dakota said:


> No, after tearing apart the servo I found a gear missing a lot of teeth. So I ordered two more gear sets plus two more servo savers, a new servo case, and a new antenna for my radio. I know this shouldn't happen again, but who knows. I'll be there on Thursday as long as my parts get here in time. What time do the doors open for practice?


I will be there as soon as I get off work (and drive across town). The offical time is 5:00 but most of the time I will be there by 4:00.


----------



## Phat Dakota

I saw that Jeff Finished in 20th place in 1/12th scale, not too shabby considering he's racing the best in the world. I also saw there are some more pictures up with his mug in them. Couldn't find any sort of practice times for anyone yet for TC. Qualifiers start tommorrow for that if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## tonyw

We expect to have a good turnout Saturday. Should have a good turnout of 1/12 scales. We now have a Pop machine (20 oz bottles) and a snack machine at the race track. The outside light are working now and they really light up the parking lot. I replace a couple of the inside light that was going off and on and they seem to be working fine now.
We are going to have another GREAT weekend!
See you there!


----------



## tonyw

News Flash!
We are now selling "K.C.Racing" batterys. 
6 cell 3300 - 420+ runtime - 1.17+ $60.00
4 cell 1.17+ $40.00
Also we are selling Assocated and Losi parts and we have a few kits & RTR's.


----------



## Phat Dakota

Wow, talk about some insane racing. I found out some qualifiing times for the worlds.

_*Overall Results after 3 round out of 6 *_....... 

Qual Pts - Name pts laps/time pts laps/time pts laps/time ​
*456 Masami Hirosaka |153- 24/5:10.35 |153- 24/5:08.04 |150- 24/5:07.37* 
449 Surikarn Chaidejsur |151- 23/5:00.49 |146- 24/5:12.70 |152- 24/5:06.50 
447 Daisuke Yoshioka |140- 23/5:03.41 |152- 24/5:08.56 |155- 24/5:06.21 
446 Matt Francis |150- 23/5:00.57 |150- 24/5:11.72 |146- 24/5:12.70 
444 Billy Easton |142- 23/5:02.19 |151- 24/5:11.19 |151- 24/5:06.65 
443 Steen Graversen |149- 23/5:00.70 |149- 24/5:12.04 |145- 23/5:00.03 
430 Jilles Groskamp |141- 23/5:03.09 |147- 24/5:12.68 |142- 23/5:00.83 
424 Jared Scott |143- 23/5:02.10 |137- 23/5:04.18 |144- 23/5:00.22 
413 Kiyokazu Suzuki |134- 23/5:04.72 |145- 24/5:12.98 |134- 23/5:02.29 
413 Masayuki Murai |131- 23/5:05.06 |139- 23/5:03.79 |143- 23/5:00.39 
413 Juho Levanen |144- 23/5:01.42 |130- 23/5:05.40 |139- 23/5:01.11 
412 David Jun |145- 23/5:01.27 |136- 23/5:04.39 |131- 23/5:02.60 
409 Yoshinari Maeda |133- 23/5:04.90 |135- 23/5:04.40 |141- 23/5:00.90 
405 Ralph Burch Jr. |139- 23/5:03.42 |126- 23/5:05.92 |140- 23/5:01.10 
397 Greg Hodapp |146- 23/5:01.03 |103- 23/5:20.54 |148- 24/5:11.29 
387 Simo Ahoniemi |132- 23/5:04.96 |132- 23/5:04.91 |123- 23/5:05.02 
387 Satoshi Maezumi |126- 23/5:06.69 |131- 23/5:05.28 |130- 23/5:02.68 
382 Martin Hudy |127- 23/5:06.60 |120- 23/5:07.93 |135- 23/5:02.23 
379 Kazuo Muramatu |122- 23/5:07.56 |129- 23/5:05.60 |128- 23/5:03.39 
378 Josh Cyrul |128- 23/5:06.48 |133- 23/5:04.90 |117- 23/5:07.70 
365 Atsushi Hara |152- 24/5:11.14 | 60- 20/4:15.91 |153- 24/5:06.29 
362 Mark Pavidis |124- 23/5:07.35 |105- 23/5:13.47 |133- 23/5:02.32 
362 Andreas Myrberg |135- 23/5:04.67 |128- 23/5:05.63 | 99- 23/5:11.90 
359 Andrew Cartwright |103- 23/5:22.62 |127- 23/5:05.83 |129- 23/5:03.18 
353 Ryan Cavalieri | 96- 22/5:01.51 |121- 23/5:07.86 |136- 23/5:01.94 
351 Yutaka Takizawa |117- 23/5:08.67 |110- 23/5:10.46 |124- 23/5:04.29 
349 Marc Rheinard |155- 24/5:07.56 |155- 24/5:05.57 | 39- 10/2:07.55 
348 Rick Hohwart |121- 23/5:07.60 |138- 23/5:04.16 | 89- 22/5:00.82 
347 Sakke Ahoniemi |136- 23/5:04.27 |143- 23/5:02.80 | 68- 22/5:09.80 
345 Jeffery Brown |110- 23/5:11.41 |115- 23/5:08.89 |120- 23/5:07.03


Jeff found his way into the top 30 in TC with almost to the second one lap spread between 1st and 30th qualifier. Also in the top 30 it looks likes 3 guys just from MI. I guess there is something to say about the competition in this state. Go Jeff, Billy and Josh!


----------



## John Warner

At least we'll get to see Jeff in Cleveland if he's going!

Didn't Josh move to Ohio??


----------



## WarpWind

Phat Dakota said:


> Wow, talk about some insane racing. I found out some qualifiing times for the worlds.
> 
> _*Overall Results after 3 round out of 6 *_.......
> 
> [font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Qual Pts - Name pts laps/time pts laps/time pts laps/time ​
> *456 Masami Hirosaka |153- 24/5:10.35 |153- 24/5:08.04 |150- 24/5:07.37*




Looks like Masami wants to sweep this year. Could be interesting.


----------



## tonyw

*Wmor*

We had a GREAT time today. Denney B. had his cars hooked up and nobody could keep up with him. The power went out during the truck races and we had to end the races. 

Touring Main
Denney Barlage [email protected]
Max Kuenning [email protected]
Chris Kuenning [email protected]
Marty Whitehead [email protected]
Jason Dudda [email protected]
Colin Meekhof [email protected]

1/12 Scale
Denney Barlage [email protected]
Jerrod Glover [email protected]
Roy Dallier [email protected]
Ted Hoven - no time
Bad Andy - no time
Mark Monroe - no time

Novice
Eric Enz [email protected]
George Enz [email protected]
Jay Carlson - no time

PS.
For anyone that may be interested, the treasurer is posted on the computer stand. It includes cash on hand, the rent payment and the amount we invested in the track.


----------



## tonyw

*Wmor*

Newsflash!!!!
We are changing our Sunday schedule.
We will be adding On-Road Racing to the Sunday schedule!
Two heats and a main for just $5.00 per class!
Doors open at 10am and the racing begins at 1:00 pm!
Come and join the fun!


----------



## WarpWind

tonyw said:


> We will be adding On-Road Racing to the Sunday schedule!


WooHooo...  Now I can sleep in on saturday and still get to bash the sedan around on sunday!


----------



## Dave Walton

If the track is open on Tuesday I would like to check the place out. Can you tell me if there is a certian door that I need to use.


----------



## tonyw

Dave Walton said:


> If the track is open on Tuesday I would like to check the place out. Can you tell me if there is a certian door that I need to use.


Dave,
Just let me or Marty know what about what time you will be there. We will let you in the side overhead door and get you to the elevator. The restroom has handicap rails and is very large. Hope to see you there. If you want mine and Marty cell phone number, let me know and I will send you a pm.
Tony


----------



## Nolan31

Dave Walton said:


> If the track is open on Tuesday I would like to check the place out. Can you tell me if there is a certian door that I need to use.


Hey Dave good to see your still around. I hear you have a fast mini-t bring on out this saturday and will have to see who's is the best mini HEHEHEHEHE :wave:


----------



## Nitro Junkie

Dave's mini T is crazy fast! I think it would beat my nitro car down the straight at Riders!!!!!!


----------



## Nitro Junkie

Can some one tell me what joules are when we charge batteries?
Thanks
Ted


----------



## WarpWind

Nitro Junkie said:


> Can some one tell me what joules are when we charge batteries?
> Thanks
> Ted


I believe that is a measurment of energy. I knew I should have paid attention in skool. :tongue:


----------



## Nitro Junkie

Whats this about racing on Sundays?
Thanks,
Ted


----------



## tonyw

Nitro Junkie said:


> Whats this about racing on Sundays?
> Thanks,
> Ted


We want to try to get some On-Road racing going on Sundays. There may some people that must work or for whatever reason can not make it on Saturdays. We want to try doing two heats and a main for a $5 entry fee on Sundays. The main reason for two heats and a main is so everybody can race and still get home at a decent hour Sunday night. We though we would give it a try and see what kind of turnout there will be.
By the way,
Marty has got his 1/12 scale working good and some new batterys that will make the 8 min race!


----------



## Nitro Junkie

Cool, I think my wife likes the sunday idea better, but as for this weekend I won't beable to make it at all. I've got all the kids this weekend and some painting to do in the house. Hope the boys are ready!!


----------



## tonyw

We had a great day of racing. We would like to thank Nolan and Tom Van Dam for all there help today. Here todays results.


Touring Stock Foam "B" Main
Jay Carlson [email protected]
George Enz [email protected]
Eric Enz [email protected]
Jeff Gilbert [email protected]

Touring Stock Foam "A" Main
Max Kuenning [email protected]
Denney Barlage [email protected]
Jason Dudda [email protected]
Chris Kuenning [email protected]
Tony Whitehead [email protected]

1/12 Scale
Bad Andy [email protected]
Roy Dallier [email protected]
Marty Whitehead [email protected]
Denney Barlage [email protected]
Mr Clean [email protected]

Stock Truck Rubber "C" Main
Richard Palmer [email protected]
Nick Strait [email protected]
Ryan Clay [email protected]
Cory Slade [email protected]

Stock Truck Rubber "B" Main
Tom Thomas [email protected]
Shawn Meekhof [email protected]
Todd Dekracker [email protected]
Kendall Nykamp [email protected]

Stock Truck Rubber "A" Main
Troy Debroyn [email protected]
Stan Strait [email protected]
Tony Whitehead [email protected]
Jim York no time

Stock Truck Foam "B" Main
Eric Enz [email protected]
George Enz [email protected]
Tom Van Dam [email protected]
Ken Van Dam [email protected]

Stock Truck Foam "A" Main
Marty Whitehead [email protected]
Mr Clean [email protected]
Bill Deruiter [email protected]
Jeremy Eason [email protected]

Powder Puff
Chasity Whitehead [email protected]
Tonya Eason [email protected]
Myra Whitehead [email protected]

Mini T
Gordy Colburn [email protected]
Derrik Anders [email protected]
Nolan B no time
Tom Van Dam no time


----------



## Phat Dakota

After looking over the times in 1/12th scale main yesterday after Nolan Said it looked like Denney's car wasn't being scored correctly we think this is what the main results actually were.

1/12 Scale
Denney Barlage [email protected]
Bad Andy [email protected]
Roy Dallier [email protected]
Marty Whitehead [email protected]
Mr Clean [email protected]


----------



## WarpWind

And I'd like to say a big thank you to Marty for letting me try his Losi on the track. Now I gotta figure out how to get rid of the current truck and get a losi :freak: 

Thanx Marty! :devil: Maybe next weekend I'll bring the buggy out. I'll try to return the favor.... :tongue:


----------



## troy debruyn

The MF2 is 1BMF


----------



## tonyw

The track layout was great last night. You had to really drive the track all the way around.


----------



## Nolan31

I would say it was a fun day and it was cool watching all thoses racers out there having fun. Its nice to see new faces out there having fun too for the first time. See everyone next weekend.


----------



## Dustin

tonyw said:


> ........
> Stock Truck Foam "A" Main
> Marty Whitehead [email protected]
> Mr Clean [email protected]
> ..........


Wow! That was a close race.


----------



## tonyw

*Sunday On-Road Racing*

This was our first Sunday On-Road Race. There was a small turnout but we think it will pick up when the word gets out.

Steven Stewart [email protected]
Jesse Hulman [email protected]
Marty Whitehead [email protected]
Jeff Gilbert [email protected]


----------



## S.Stew

those are out qualifying times. Jesse beat me by like 4 or 6 seconds in the main.


And its Holman with an O. 

Thanx for having us today Marty. We both had fun.


----------



## David Washburn

u should run trucks like that to


----------



## WarpWind

David Washburn said:


> u should run trucks like that to


Hey, all you need is three to make a class.


----------



## JimRuninit

Tony are you racing a MF2/


----------



## tonyw

JimRuninit said:


> Tony are you racing a MF2/


Jim,
Not yet, I got one for my birthday. It will be ready for the races this weekend. Marty raced his last weekend and Troy raced his. Tom T. will also have his ready by this weekend. They love this truck. They said it was the best handling truck they ever drove!
Do you have one or are you thinking about getting one?

Tony


----------



## troy debruyn

tonyw said:


> Jim,
> I got one for my birthday. It will be ready for the races this weekend.
> 
> Tony


GOOD, I need some competition


----------



## David Washburn

so u will run truck on sunday if atleast three show up


----------



## Dustin

tonyw said:


> Jim,
> Not yet, I got one for my birthday. It will be ready for the races this weekend. Marty raced his last weekend and Troy raced his. Tom T. will also have his ready by this weekend. They love this truck. They said it was the best handling truck they ever drove!
> Do you have one or are you thinking about getting one?
> 
> Tony


Tony,

I had my MF2 since it came out and I LOVE it. I got everyone in the corners except Mike Champ and Mike Howe. Good choice! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

-Dustin K.


----------



## Mike Champ

Dustin said:


> Tony,
> 
> I had my *MF2* since it came out and I LOVE it. I got everyone in the corners except Mike Champ *(T3)* and Mike Howe *(T4)*. Good choice! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> 
> -Dustin K.


I guess they are all good in some ways. Driving style / Ability to setup your *own* truck is the key to enjoy driving it...

Mike


----------



## JimRuninit

I just bought one last weekend. Putting it together now. I can tell already it's a tough Truck. Dustin, Troy and a few others says it the best handling truck. I can't wait to Runit.


----------



## JimRuninit

Happy Birthday! (Tony W)


----------



## tonyw

JimRuninit said:


> Happy Birthday! (Tony W)


Thanks,
I am only 51 years young!


----------



## John Warner

tonyw said:


> Thanks,
> I am only 51 years young!


I remember when I was _only_ 51~!!
That was 2, no wait.... 3 years ago I think!!


----------



## David Washburn

John Warner said:


> I remember when I was _only_ 51~!!
> That was 2, no wait.... 3 years ago I think!!



and he is already in the first stages of loseing his memory :jest: :jest: :jest:


----------



## John Warner

Well, they say your memory is the 1st thing to go, and I can't remember what the 2nd thing is!


----------



## David Washburn

John Warner said:


> Well, they say your memory is the 1st thing to go, and I can't remember what the 2nd thing is!


i don't care who you are thats funny right there :jest: :jest: :jest: 



(credit to larry the cable guy)


----------



## DamageIncRacing

David Washburn said:


> i don't care who you are thats funny right there :jest: :jest: :jest:
> 
> 
> 
> (credit to larry the cable guy)


Holy Moly...


----------



## David Washburn

git-r-done


----------



## Blueskid

Mike Champ said:


> I guess they are all good in some ways. Driving style / Ability to setup your *own* truck is the key to enjoy driving it...
> 
> Mike


Yeah I totaly agree with you there mike.. I love my truck, but it works good for me.. I drive a T4 just because I can set it up and drive it pretty good.. it always feels weird driving other people's trucks... I say pick a truck and make it work for you.. and you got a good truck...


----------



## David Washburn

yea kinda like ed lamberson he races a rustler and he is still fast as heck


----------



## wreckscuba

The rusty is fixed and ready to go for saturday nite  .Now I just need to get a motor ready for it.See ya saturday David.Ed


----------



## David Washburn

see ya there


----------



## Blueskid

David Washburn said:


> yea kinda like ed lamberson he races a rustler and he is still *fast as heck*



Well I wouldn't say that! That guy does alright.. but I dont see any A-main Wins outa the Rustler!!! :thumbsup: 





:jest: j/k


----------



## David Washburn

i still think he is fast not a main fast but still fast


----------



## Blueskid

Just to let yall know, I'm in the market for a 12th scale.. Preferably Associated 12L3 or 12L4.. Unless someone knows of something better/cheaper... If anyone has something for sale let me know!


----------



## WarpWind

Man, with all this talk of stadium, I'm thinking we may have an even better turnout this weekend than last. Kewl.


----------



## troy debruyn

WarpWind said:


> Man, with all this talk of stadium, I'm thinking we may have an even better turnout this weekend than last. Kewl.


I can't wait to do some stadium racing!!!!!!!!!!!!! I hope I am as lucky with the MF2 as I was last weekend.


----------



## tonyw

troy debruyn said:


> I can't wait to do some stadium racing!!!!!!!!!!!!! I hope I am as lucky with the MF2 as I was last weekend.


I have my MF2 running now and maybe I will be able to keep up with you.


----------



## troy debruyn

tonyw said:


> I have my MF2 running now and maybe I will be able to keep up with you.


Thats why I hope my luck is still with me becuase you and Tom will both be running your MF2's, I lost my advantage.


----------



## wreckscuba

Ya and you have mine .All I said was my rusty is fix and ready to race this saturday.Why are you sorry about that?


knapster said:


> Ed, I'm Sorry you feel the way you do and this is not the place to discuss it. If you have a problem please feel free to give me a call anytime.
> Fred.
> ___
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wreckscuba*
> _The rusty is fixed and ready to go for saturday nite  .Now I just need to get a motor ready for it.See ya saturday David.Ed_
> _______________


----------



## JimRuninit

Just curious what are your club operation hours


----------



## WarpWind

JimRuninit said:


> Just curious what are your club operation hours


I think onroad starts about 1pm saturday, and stadium follows it at 6pm. Not sure about the practice times.


----------



## tonyw

JimRuninit said:


> Just curious what are your club operation hours


Hopes this helps you out.

Saturday :
door open at 10:00 am
On Road races start at 1:00 pm ($10)
Truck races start at 6:00 pm ($10)

Sunday:
Doors open at 10:00 am
On-Road racing starts at 1:00 pm ($5)

Tuesday:
Doors open at 5:00 pm
Truck practice w/ jumps ($5)

Thursday:
Doors open at 5:00 pm
On-Road practice ($5)


----------



## Nitro Junkie

Tony or Marty,

Will you please sign me up for tomarrow. I am planning on being there, but I think I will be late. Have to be in Lakeview at 11:00. So as soon as i get back from that I should be there.

Thanks,

Ted


----------



## Phat Dakota

Ted,
What class, freq, etc. are you wanting to sign up with and I'll make sure you get in. I've been slacking off too much this week and will just be painting a half dozen bodies at the track tommorrow so I'll make sure you get a spot somewhere.


----------



## JimRuninit

Cool practice Tues and Thurs


----------



## Phat Dakota

Yup, it's pretty sweet Jimmie, you should at least stop by and take look at the place. Nice high traction carpet and all the fancy bells and whistles a track needs to be successful. Tony even posted a fresh copy of the finacial report today and it's amazing the little misc. things that are kept track of and fully documented to know exactly where every penny of the racers money is going.


----------



## tonyw

*WMOR RC Racing 11/13/04*

Touring "B" Main
Gordon Klungle [email protected]
Eric Enz [email protected]
George Enz [email protected]
Cordy Colburn - no time

Touring "A" Main
Denney Barlage [email protected]
Tony Whitehead [email protected]
Max Kuenning [email protected]
Jason Dudda [email protected]

1/12Scale
Bad Andy [email protected]
Denney Barlage [email protected]
Mr Clean [email protected]
Gordy Colburn [email protected]
Mark Monroe [email protected]

Stock Truck Rubber "D" Main
Andrew Riebs [email protected]
Alex Riebs [email protected]
Chris Ates - no time
Mike Hembreugh - no time

Stock Truck Rubber "C" Main
Matt Brandel [email protected]
Cory Slade [email protected]
Jake Phaff [email protected]
Collin Vandenbosh - no time
Alex Reynalds - no time

Stock Truck Rubber "B" Main
Jim York [email protected]
Todd Dekraker [email protected]
Nick Strait [email protected]
Nick Plamer [email protected]
Ryan Quinn - no time

Stock Truck Rubber "A" Main
Kendall Nykamp [email protected]
Tom Thomas [email protected]
Tony Whitehead [email protected]
Troy Debroyn [email protected]
Stan Strait [email protected]

Stock Truck Foam "C" Main
Tonya Eason [email protected]
Josh Hembrough - no time
Tom Van Dam - no time

Stock Truck Foam "B" Main
Jeremy Eason [email protected]
Jeff Gilbert [email protected]
Jason Brusee [email protected]
Jason Chambon [email protected]
Bill Deruiter - no time

Stock Truck Foam "A" Main
Mr Clean [email protected]
Marty Whitehead [email protected]
Gordy Colburn [email protected]
David Waellper [email protected]
John Ogle [email protected]

Mini T
Marty Whitehead [email protected]
Nolan [email protected]
Derrik Anders [email protected]
Tom Van Dam - no time


----------



## Apl Hed

hey tony, marty, chassity, and emily, how are yall? ill be seeing yall on tuesday and poss thurs for practice. looks like yall had a good turnout on saturday. see ya soon

apple


----------



## tonyw

Apl Hed said:


> hey tony, marty, chassity, and emily, how are yall? ill be seeing yall on tuesday and poss thurs for practice. looks like yall had a good turnout on saturday. see ya soon
> 
> apple


Apple yes you are more than welcome to come and have some good clean fair fun with us. We had our largest turn out so far this year we had 4 rubber heats,3 foam heats and a mini t class. The track layout was a drivers challenge to say the least. 
SO COME JOIN THE FUN

P.S CHASITY SAID MAKE SURE YOU SPELL IT RIGHT NEXT TIME  


MARTY WHITEHEAD


----------



## Apl Hed

tonyw said:


> Apple yes you are more than welcome to come and have some good clean fair fun with us. We had our largest turn out so far this year we had 4 rubber heats,3 foam heats and a mini t class. The track layout was a drivers challenge to say the least.
> SO COME JOIN THE FUN
> 
> P.S CHASITY SAID MAKE SURE YOU SPELL IT RIGHT NEXT TIME
> 
> 
> MARTY WHITEHEAD


 i am soooooooooooooo sorry, CHASITY, now i know. lol :tongue: 
i got my dress all hemmed up, so now im going after the ladies and not the boys, so youde better bring youre truck CHASITY. and when im done with the ladies its youre turn marty. lol. im just happy to race. no matter where, or with who, im friends with all. youlle learn, i like to talk alot of smack, you can ask little andrew knapp, he knows first hand. but i look at it more like PAYBACK, cause little kids can talk smack too. well see Y A L L on tues for truck practice.

apple


----------



## Nitro Junkie

Andy,

I noticed you have a Indi Dyno, and was wondering if you could tell me what 
I need to look for to tune my motors for these 1/12th scales. I did pick up some of those brushes you were talking about.

Thanks,

Ted


----------



## David Washburn

when and what time is truck practiceing and is there jump set up during it too


----------



## John Warner

David.....
Hopes this helps you out.

Saturday :
doors open at 10:00 am
On Road races start at 1:00 pm ($10)
Truck races start at 6:00 pm ($10)

Sunday:
Doors open at 10:00 am
On-Road racing starts at 1:00 pm ($5)

*Tuesday:
Doors open at 5:00 pm
Truck practice with/ jumps * ($5)

Thursday:
Doors open at 5:00 pm
On-Road practice ($5)
__________________
West Michigan On Road RC Racing


----------



## David Washburn

cool i might be there tomarrow to practice


----------



## Fred Knapp

Have fun!


----------



## David Washburn

come on now fred be mature


----------



## Cooter

David Washburn said:


> cool i might be there tomarrow to practice


ED and Ill be there Dave see ya then!!!!!!  :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## tonyw

*Sundays*

NEW FLASH!!!!

Just to let everyone know, Sunday November the 28th will be the last day for Sunday racing. We will be changing our Sunday schedule, all of the details are not worked out yet, we will let you know!

Thanks,
Marty Whitehead


----------



## eclipz95

whats up kids.


----------



## WarpWind

eclipz95 said:


> whats up kids.


Holy Moly! He's still alive! It's not everyday we are graced with one of the world's top drivers.... :devil:


----------



## eclipz95

World's top drivers? where..... i want to get an autograph.

Whats up ..... i see you musta followed the Worlds a little bit. I qualified 17th in 12th scale. Touring car was fast and dialed, i just made one mistake every run that cost me about 2 seconds. Which isn't much, but at this level it is about 15 positions a round. Oh well. It was fun.

Jeff


----------



## WarpWind

eclipz95 said:


> World's top drivers? where..... i want to get an autograph.


Yeah, I want your autograph. Possibly on a few of your batteries. Just send them on up here when you get around to it...:devil: Or if that's no good, the 1/12th scaler will work.... :lol:


----------



## Apl Hed

eclipz95 said:


> World's top drivers? where..... i want to get an autograph.
> 
> Whats up ..... i see you musta followed the Worlds a little bit. I qualified 17th in 12th scale. Touring car was fast and dialed, i just made one mistake every run that cost me about 2 seconds. Which isn't much, but at this level it is about 15 positions a round. Oh well. It was fun.
> 
> Jeff



good job jeff, thats awsome. so whats up? i guess ive been under a rock or someting, youre in florida? details, details.


----------



## eclipz95

Warp...... you can have my batteries........ i cycled them and they are only 380's after one run. Well, for $20 a pack. haha.

Apl....... yeah, i am outside of Orlando. I do web design for Superior Hobbies along with some other side work. I run the Speedmerchant Rev 4 in 12th scale and Corally RDX now in Touring. Cleveland will be the first race with the new TC.

www.superiorhobbies.com
www.corallyusa.com

more to come in the months.....


----------



## tonyw

*Wmor*

We had a good turnout for last night practice. I would like to thank everybody that came out to play. We are building a couple more pit tables to make sure there is room for everybody. 
Just a reminder that we will have On-road practice Thursdays.
See you there!


----------



## JimRuninit

Ed

How's your stadium truck running this year. I'll make it over their to turn a few laps with you.


----------



## wreckscuba

Jim,Last nite is only the second time I have had my truck out since last year  Then with all the work at glrc I havent had much time to play.But now I should have more time to play.Hope to see ya soon on the track.Hows your new truck working for ya ?


JimRuninit said:


> Ed
> 
> How's your stadium truck running this year. I'll make it over their to turn a few laps with you.


----------



## JimRuninit

It ran great last weekend. Considering I haven't raced since the indoor season last year. I got 18 laps in the main. Hoping to do better. I'm impress with Losi so far. A lot of the guys are running brushless which is new to me but I perfer brushed.


----------



## troy debruyn

Tom and I are planning on bring the wall jumps for track Saturday afternoon. We will have 3 section that are 4' wide (total of 12')and about 6' -7' high. We will get there early so we can carpet them before the racing begins. So have a track lay out ready that will include the wall jump. CAN'T WAIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

SEE YA SATURDAY:thumbsup:


----------



## JimRuninit

I see why they call you Bad Andy! It was amazing watching you main win the A-main driving a Associated rc10T. Marty did great job with hyping it up with the mic. Tony I'm going to try that setup thanks for the tip. See you guys. :thumbsup:


----------



## Phat Dakota

eclipz95 said:


> whats up kids.


Hey Jeff, what's up. Email me. You might be getting a visit next weekend if you don't mind.


----------



## tonyw

*WMOR Racing 11/20/04*

Wow, What a day. We had the best turnout so far this year. We had some 1/18 scale mini X-Rays come out to play today. Man was they fast! 
Tonight we had our first try at a radio impound, I think it went very well and it will be a regular part of our racing. Thank you Roy for your help with the radio impound. 
We had 46 truck entrys tonight, had a 30 min late start and we still got done by 11:20. 
Bad Andy shows everybody up tonight by winning the "A" Main Rubber class with a old RC10T! Way to go Andy!
We would also like to thank Andy and Nolan for there help running some of the races tonight for us. There is a lot of work that goes into putting on these races and this help really make it easier.

Touring Stock "A" Main
Denney Barlage [email protected]
Jason Dudda [email protected]
Tony Whitehead [email protected]
Ed Lamberson [email protected]

1/12 Scale 
Bad Andy [email protected]
Jerrod Glover [email protected]
Roy Dallier [email protected]
Dave Walton [email protected]
Gordy Colburn [email protected]
Denney Barlage - no time

Micro Scale
Russ Heath [email protected]
Pat Strole [email protected]
Marty Whitehead [email protected]

Stock Truck Rubber "D" Main
Chris Ates [email protected]
Josh Hembrough [email protected]
Jake Phaff [email protected]
Alex Hulk no time

Stock Truck Rubber "C" Main
Richard Palmer [email protected]
Matt Brandel [email protected]
Alex Reynalds [email protected]
Rick Palmer [email protected]
Justin Weaver [email protected]

Stock Truck Rubber "B" Main
Tom Thomas [email protected]
Nolin B [email protected]
Nick Strait [email protected]
Derrik Anders [email protected]
Todd Dekraker [email protected]

Stock Truck Rubber "A" Main
Bad Andy [email protected]
Stan Strait [email protected]
Kendall Nykamp [email protected]
Troy Debruyn [email protected]
Jim York [email protected]

Stock Truck Foam "C" Main
TJ Postma [email protected]
Jeremy Chambon [email protected]
Jimmy Howard [email protected]
Ken Van Dam - no time
Tom Van Dam - no time
Ed Lamberson - no time

Stock Truck Foam "B" Main
Mike Hembreugh [email protected]
Matt Smith [email protected]
Cliffoed Sied [email protected]
Jeremy eason [email protected]
John Ogle - no time
Roy Dallier - no time

Stock Truck Foam "A" Main
Tim Postma [email protected]
Jeson Bousser [email protected]
Jeff Gilbert [email protected]
Jason Veldkamp [email protected]
Rob Tell [email protected]
Greg Huizen [email protected]

Mod Truck "A" Main
Marty Whitehead [email protected]
David Washburn [email protected]
Erik Zandstra [email protected]
Jason Bush [email protected]

Powder Puff
Chasity Whitehead [email protected]
Myra Whitehead [email protected]
Tonya Eason [email protected]


----------



## Phat Dakota

JimRuninit said:


> I see why they call you Bad Andy! It was amazing watching you main win the A-main driving a Associated RC10T. Marty did great job with hyping it up with the mic. Tony I'm going to try that setup thanks for the tip. See you guys. :thumbsup:


Thanks Jimmie. It was a really great feeling to go out there with a truck that was 12 years old and do that. It was the first time in a long while when I came off the drivers stand and was shaking like I was. I knew my truck wasn't as fast as everyone else's so I just had to focus on hitting my marks at every corner. I was very suprised at the cheers and congrats I got from everyone after the race was over. That was definatly the most intense club race I've ever driven.


----------



## Phat Dakota

tonyw said:


> Thank you Roy for your help with the radio impound.


Yeah, no kidding. Especially sine by the time we got home he had been up for 22 hours straight, and put in 6 hours of work before even getting to the track.


----------



## Roy Dallier

*Times*

Stock Truck Foam "B" Main
Mike Hembreugh [email protected]
Matt Smith [email protected]
Cliffoed Sied [email protected]
Jeremy eason [email protected]
John Ogle - no time
Roy Dallier - no time
^
^^
^^^
^^
^

Hey Tony I think this is wrong I finished 1 with [email protected] and I think that john was
[email protected]? I was the unknown racer


----------



## Roy Dallier

Phat Dakota said:


> Yeah, no kidding. Especially sine by the time we got home he had been up for 22 hours straight, and put in 6 hours of work before even getting to the track.


 Your not kidding it was a long day but i had alot of fun .Know if i could ony 
drive like i did in the B main i might get me up the A main with the Big DOGS.
But i still had lots of Fun . And thanks go out to Tony and marty For putting all Time the and cash for the track Thanks.


----------



## Dustin

tonyw said:


> ..........
> Stock Truck Foam "A" Main
> _*Tim Postma [email protected]*_
> Jeson Bousser [email protected]
> Jeff Gilbert [email protected]
> Jason Veldkamp [email protected]
> Rob Tell [email protected]
> Greg Huizen [email protected]
> ..............


Good job Tim! :thumbsup:


----------



## Cooter

Dustin said:


> Good job Tim! :thumbsup:


Thanks Dustin!!!! I owe that win to Roy, I popped a ball cup and he put it back on so fast and got me going again I never lost the positon, Thanks again Roy. 

Yea I totally agree with all you guys last night was a total blast, most fun I have ever had racin indoors. It was sweet seeing the old truck put all the newer trucks down that was some sweet driving Andy nice job!!!! :thumbsup: 

Tony and Marty do a great job putting together a well oiled machine out there things ran smooth and fast, Thanks for the warm welcome you gave us it was very appreciated, keep up the good work!!!! 

Cant wait till next weekend to do it again, see ya sat!!!!! :wave:


----------



## David Washburn

yea i had loads of fun seen some people that i haven't seen in a long time and i didn't do too bad, it took me a little to get used to the track and the i got better


----------



## bustedparts

Cooter said:


> Thanks Dustin!!!! I owe that win to Roy, I popped a ball cup and he put it back on so fast and got me going again I never lost the positon, Thanks again Roy.
> 
> Yea I totally agree with all you guys last night was a total blast, most fun I have ever had racin indoors. It was sweet seeing the old truck put all the newer trucks down that was some sweet driving Andy nice job!!!! :thumbsup:
> 
> Tony and Marty do a great job putting together a well oiled machine out there things ran smooth and fast, Thanks for the warm welcome you gave us it was very appreciated, keep up the good work!!!!
> 
> Cant wait till next weekend to do it again, see ya sat!!!!! :wave:


Good luck on that next weekend woopin you want to do with that thing you call a truck!LOL


----------



## tonyw

Roy Dallier said:


> Stock Truck Foam "B" Main
> Mike Hembreugh [email protected]
> Matt Smith [email protected]
> Cliffoed Sied [email protected]
> Jeremy eason [email protected]
> John Ogle - no time
> Roy Dallier - no time
> ^
> ^^
> ^^^
> ^^
> ^
> 
> Hey Tony I think this is wrong I finished 1 with [email protected] and I think that john was
> [email protected]? I was the unknown racer


Sorry Roy, I think you are right. Thanks for catching that for us.
Because you and John showed up as unknown, It did not show up on the finals sheet that I printed to do the posting.
Darn Computers!
Again, Sorry.


Tony


----------



## David Washburn

so is it truck practice on tuesday and sedans on thursday or do i have it mixed up

and are u guys racing this weekend


----------



## Dustin

Tim, you have a P.M.


----------



## WarpWind

David Washburn said:


> so is it truck practice on tuesday and sedans on thursday or do i have it mixed up
> 
> and are u guys racing this weekend


Tuesday, practice with jumps.


----------



## Roy Dallier

YES truck practice on tuesday with all the jumps that were there on saturday


----------



## David Washburn

hey ill see ya this saturday and i might run the 1/12th scale that i just got


----------



## wreckscuba

Thanks for a great day of racing saturday.Have a great turkey day guys.We are leaving for my dads for a few days.See ya in two weeks .Ed


----------



## hyena boy

hey

i might come out to play in a few weeks.
i wont be going to cleveland this year, because i lost my job last week.

how do get to your track again, i forgot.

it sounds like you are getting a a fair amount of 1/12th every week. i just picked up a new crc bloody knife 3.2r, the one that made it in the a main at worlds.

see you soon.


----------



## JimRuninit

I'm going to make it Tuseday for practice. I think figured my steering out. Do you change tracks every week?


----------



## JimRuninit

Also I notice the rubber class is larger than the foam class. :thumbsup: Thats cool! That was the only reason why I switch to foam . I may go back to rubber tires next week.


----------



## David Washburn

yea it got a 1/12 scale crc carpet knife


----------



## erik z

hey david does bush have a computer i never seem him leave any messages


----------



## David Washburn

yea he has two of them


----------



## David Washburn

jimmie you have a pm


----------



## Dustin

Are you guys allowing the 4300 to run in stock? If I had a 5800 and turned my EPA WAY down could I run in the stock class?


----------



## tonyw

JimRuninit said:


> I'm going to make it Tuseday for practice. I think figured my steering out. Do you change tracks every week?


We do change the track every week,tuesday practice is the same as Saturday night.



Marty


----------



## tonyw

hyena boy said:


> hey
> 
> i might come out to play in a few weeks.
> i wont be going to cleveland this year, because i lost my job last week.
> 
> how do get to your track again, i forgot.
> 
> it sounds like you are getting a a fair amount of 1/12th every week. i just picked up a new crc bloody knife 3.2r, the one that made it in the a main at worlds.
> 
> see you soon.


 
Phat Dakota put a map on here on page 20 post #288


Marty


----------



## erik z

dustin if you get the 5800 system you can always just buy the 4300 motor for around $80 both speed control units are same


----------



## Dustin

erik z said:


> dustin if you get the 5800 system you can always just buy the 4300 motor for around $80 both speed control units are same


I know, I would like to get the 5800, but I would really miss running with all the guys in the stock class.


----------



## erik z

if they let the 4300 run in stock then i would definatly go with that .i just got off phone with novak they sent out my 5800 today said ill get it wed .i think ill put the 4300 in mf2 and run stock class put the 5800 in t4 run mod class with it


----------



## tonyw

Who has a 4300 that can be at practice tomorrow????




Marty


----------



## erik z

i can try to make it out tomorrow


----------



## David Washburn

so r u gonna be there this tuesday eric


----------



## David Washburn

wow 5 people and noone saying anything


----------



## Dustin

David Washburn said:


> wow 5 people and noone saying _anything_


Anything.


----------



## Dustin

I'm thinking if the 4300 is allowed in the stock class I might get that. That way I can run in stock and if I want I will run in mod.


----------



## erik z

huh what ?? sorry i was lookin at stormer hobbies website they have 3600 batteries now but says suposed to charge them at 3 amps yuck that would take all night to charge


----------



## Dustin

You don't need batts like that. Sadly, I have 3000's that peak out at 2400, and they work great for me.


----------



## Dustin

Jimmie you have a P.M.


----------



## JimRuninit

Wow. Novak service team is fast.


----------



## erik z

https://www.ssl-stormerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/seekpart.pl?pn=PEK49062


----------



## WarpWind

Here's one for the guys running 1/12th scale. What motors are you running and what runout are you using?


----------



## erik z

hey dustin will you buy me one of these for christmas https://www.ssl-stormerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/seekpart.pl?pn=ORN11402


----------



## Dave Walton

If you want to run stock then put a ESC and a stock motor in your truck. If you want to run a brushless system then you will be put in the brushless class. Its not that hard to understand.Some of us are gettng sick of all the complaining, and all of the unnecessary posting.


----------



## JimRuninit

Just curious whats easier to drive a sedan or 12 scale?


----------



## John Warner

The sedan is easier to drive, but driving a 12th scale will make you a better sedan driver!


----------



## Fred Knapp

Dave Walton said:


> If you want to run stock then put a ESC and a stock motor in your truck. If you want to run a brushless system then you will be put in the brushless class. Its not that hard to understand.Some of us are gettng sick of all the complaining, and all of the unnecessary posting.


Ditto!


----------



## John Warner

Dave Walton said:


> If you want to run stock then put a ESC and a stock motor in your truck. If you want to run a brushless system then you will be put in the brushless class. Its not that hard to understand. Some of us are gettng sick of all the complaining, and all of the unnecessary posting.


Dave, I don't want this to be construed as an unnecessary post, but just for the record that's the exact reason why we choose to close our last thread and start a new one.


----------



## Mike Champ

erik z said:


> hey dustin will you buy me one of these for christmas https://www.ssl-stormerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/seekpart.pl?pn=ORN11402


That is probably the worst way you can spend $75 in RC stuff right now !!!
Stay away from that. Everybody who bought a pack of those is not happy with them... But again that is your own choice... if you know what I mean...


----------



## Dustin

erik z said:


> hey dustin will you buy me one of these for christmas https://www.ssl-stormerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/seekpart.pl?pn=ORN11402


Sure Erik! Thats pocket change!


----------



## Fred Knapp

*Classic:*


----------



## Apl Hed

Mike Champ said:


> That is probably the worst way you can spend $75 in RC stuff right now !!!
> Stay away from that. Everybody who bought a pack of those is not happy with them... But again that is your own choice... if you know what I mean...


 besides, i dont think they are roar legal yet.


----------



## David Washburn

Dave Walton said:


> If you want to run stock then put a ESC and a stock motor in your truck. If you want to run a brushless system then you will be put in the brushless class. Its not that hard to understand.Some of us are gettng sick of all the complaining, and all of the unnecessary posting.




i think that they were asking lagit questions


----------



## bustedparts

Well I have been designing the paint skeam on my new T4 body.If yha guys think the savage body was cool this on is going to be even better.I cant wait to spray it!


----------



## David Washburn

cool caint wait too see it when might u have it done


----------



## bustedparts

I am shooting for this weekend saturday!


----------



## TOYMINATOR

erik z said:


> hey david does bush have a computer i never seem him leave any messages


yes, I have a computer, went to the hospital yesterday.


----------



## TOYMINATOR

erik z said:


> huh what ?? sorry i was lookin at stormer hobbies website they have 3600 batteries now but says suposed to charge them at 3 amps yuck that would take all night to charge


don't buy them they are junk,buy 2nd generation 3300's they are better.


----------



## Cooter

TOYMINATOR said:


> yes, I have a computer, went to the hospital yesterday.



Hope everything is OK !!!!  :wave:


----------



## Denney

Warp - For 12th I'm running a Monster Stock at around 1.62-1.68 rollout. I also ran a GM3 at about the same, both were about as fast as everyone else.

Denney


----------



## TOYMINATOR

Cooter said:


> Hope everything is OK !!!!


I've been having stomachand intestinal kind of like gastritus problems for about 2 1/2 monthes. I think it is "BUG" :freak: picked up from eating at fast food restraunts,hopefully. :wave:


----------



## Cooter

TOYMINATOR said:


> I've been having stomachand intestinal kind of like gastritus problems for about 2 1/2 monthes. I think it is "BUG" :freak: picked up from eating at fast food restraunts,hopefully. :wave:


Those places will do that to ya thats why I frequent them so often so I can have those problems to hehehehh :tongue:


----------



## Nitro Junkie

Can someone please tell me how to post a personnel avatar? 

Thanks,
Ted


----------



## bustedparts

Denney said:


> Warp - For 12th I'm running a Monster Stock at around 1.62-1.68 rollout. I also ran a GM3 at about the same, both were about as fast as everyone else.
> 
> Denney


Please tell me what rollout is?I am not to hip on motor lingo.Thanks


----------



## Denney

Roughly how many revolutions the motor makes to rotate the tire one turn. You can calculate on the following formula: 

(Tire diameter*pi)/(spur/pinion*transmission ratio)

It's just a way to calculate gearing that is consistent for all cars (allows for different internal gear ratios).

Denney


----------



## hyena boy

hey marty

i here you might be interested in 1/8 buggy(or 2 maybe?).


----------



## Chelle Lee

Nitro Junkie said:


> Can someone please tell me how to post a personnel avatar?
> 
> Thanks,
> Ted


Send the pic u want to Hank, and he will upload it for u.


----------



## Mike Champ

Denney said:


> Roughly how many revolutions the motor makes to rotate the tire one turn. You can calculate on the following formula:
> 
> (Tire diameter*pi)/(spur/pinion*transmission ratio)
> 
> It's just a way to calculate gearing that is consistent for all cars (allows for different internal gear ratios).
> 
> Denney


Denney, just to make sure it is clear for everybody, I think you did a typo there :
(Tire diameter*pi)/(spur/pinion)*/*transmission ratio

Rich, if you want to know what my roll out for my truck is, I can pm you that when I'll be home tonight...
I can also send you the chart I've made. I'll change it for you with the T4 Transmission Gear ratio. What is it? 2.5? LMK

Mike


----------



## tonyw

hyena boy said:


> hey marty
> 
> i here you might be interested in 1/8 buggy(or 2 maybe?).


What is it and how $$.

Marty


----------



## Denney

Mike Champ - No typo in my calculation...

(Tire diameter*pi)/(spur/pinion*transmission ratio), but if you want to change the "spur/pinion***trans ratio" to "spur/pinion*/*trans ratio", then you need to change the formula to: (Tire Dia*pi)***(spur/pinion)*/*trans ratio, otherwise you get some goofy numbers...I think...but my head's starting to hurt...

Denney


----------



## Mike Champ

Denney said:


> Mike Champ - No typo in my calculation...
> 
> (Tire diameter*pi)/(spur/pinion*transmission ratio), but if you want to change the "spur/pinion***trans ratio" to "spur/pinion*/*trans ratio", then you need to change the formula to: (Tire Dia*pi)***(spur/pinion)*/*trans ratio, otherwise you get some goofy numbers...I think...but my head's starting to hurt...
> 
> Denney


Denney,
I'm just not used to see it in that form. It is easier for me to remember starting at the tire to say that rollout is : circumference of the tire (Ø*Pi) which I divide by the Gear Ratio (Spur/pinion) which I divide again by the transmission ratio.

So final formula is : 
(Tire diameter*pi)/*[(*spur/pinion*)**transmission ratio*]* or
(Tire Ø*Pi)*/*(Spur/Pinion)*/*Transmission Ratio

But I believe the one you've written to my response was not correct...

Anyway, If you measure your tires Ø in inches, then you should have between 0.9 and 1.2 for a sedan, and a little less for a truck...

Mike


----------



## Denney

Mike - You're correct (in that my reply to yours was wrong - I had the spur/pinion mixed up), any of the following will give the same results:

So final formula is : 
(Tire diameter*pi)/*[(*spur/pinion*)**transmission ratio*]* or
(Tire Ø*Pi)*/*(Spur/Pinion)*/*Transmission Ratio
or:
(Tire diameter*pi)/(spur/pinion*transmission ratio) - same as your 1st formula
(Tire Dia*pi)***(pinion/spur)*/*trans ratio - this should have been my reply above

I hope I haven't hopelessly confused the issue...But like you said it's the final result that counts.


----------



## nitrorod

After all that I shure am glad I made that chart.


----------



## WarpWind

nitrorod said:


> After all that I shure am glad I made that chart.


Thats why I like 1/12th scale. Direct drive simplifies a little. Not much, though... :tongue: 

See you guys saturday.


----------



## erik z

ROAR Rules

The ROAR Rules for 2004 and applicable 2004 National Guidelines are available by clicking on the links below.



2004 ROAR RULES ADDITIONS, CLARIFICATIONS AND CORRECTIONS BRUSHLESS ELECTRIC MOTORS

1. Overall maximum diameter is 36.02mm measured at whatever point yields the maximum dimension, excluding solder tabs or lead wires. Maximum length is 53mm measured from the mounting face of the motor to the furthest most point of the end bell, not including solder tabs, lead wires or original manufacturer’s logo or name. Shaft diameter must be 0.125”. Motor mounting holes must be on 1.00- inch centers. Only two pole bonded neodymium or ferrite magnetic rotors are permitted. The stator laminations must be one after another all of the same magnetizable material without anything in between. No split stators allowed. Maximum stator length must be 0.80” +/- 0.01”. Inside diameter of the stator must be 0.5850” +/ 0.0005”. Only three slot “Y” (star) wound stators are permitted. No delta wound stators allowed. Only circular (round) pure copper wire allowed for the stator. . Magnet specifications. Length 1.00” +/- 0.005”. Diameter= 0.5510” +/-0.0040”. Weight of rotor including shaft, hub and magnet =1.00 oz. +/- 0.05oz.
All motors must have the original manufacturer’s logo or name molded into the end bell. Sensored or sensorless motors are allowed. For compatibility purposes, if the motor is sensored it must use a six position JST ZH connector model number ZHR-6 or equivalent connector with 6 JST part number SZH-002T-P0.5 26-28 awg contacts or equivalent. Wire sequence must be as follows. Pin#1- Black wire ground potential, pin #2- orange wire phase C, pin #3- white wire phase B, pin #4- green wire phase A, pin #5- blue wire temp control, 10 k Thermistor referenced to ground potential, pin #6- red wire + 5.0 volts d.c. +/- 10%. Compatible speed control must use the 6 position JST header part number X-6B-ZR-SMX-TF (where the X denotes the style of the header), or equivalent. Motors must be rebuildable
MODIFIED BRUSHLESS MOTORS

2. All modified Brushless Motors must conform to technical specifications in Rule 1 above. For all ROAR sanctioned events, modified Touring Cars will use a stator wind of no less than 7 1/2 continuous turns per slot which is equivalent to the new split magnet 10 turn delta wound brushed motor. An inductance reading is very easily obtained from a Brushless Motor without unsoldering or taking the motor out of the car.


STOCK BRUSHLESS MOTORS

3. Approved stock Brushless Motors must conform to the technical specifications in Rule 1 above except will use a stator wind of no less than 10 1/2 continuous turns per slot which is equivalent to a existing ROAR legal 27 turn stock motor. A minimum inductance reading can be used to tech the stock motors. Ball bearings are allowed.

4. Approved Brushless Motors must be commercially available through hobby distributors and hobby dealers nationwide with a minimum of 2000 stock or modified motors being produced and are available for sale nationwide for a maximum retail price of $129. All other applicable specifications would be the same as brushed motors.


----------



## tonyw

*Brushed vs. Brushless*

Stock Brushless

I talked to Bob Insersoll from ROAR he said at no time should stock brushless run with brushed stock. He also said that stock brushless is ROAR legal in there own class. He also said that ball barings are illigal in stock brushed, but are legal in stock brushless because they have there own class. The novak 4300 stock brushless should run about 31,000 rpm.



Mod Brushless 

He said that mod is mod to an extent, but the novak 5800 would be ran in mod class.




THANKS,
Marty Whitehead


----------



## Cooter

I am sooooo looking forward to sat night!!!!!!! Coms are trued and trucks are ready to go seeya all again on sat, cant wait!!!!!! seeeeya :thumbsup:  :wave:


----------



## tonyw

Cooter said:


> I am sooooo looking forward to sat night!!!!!!! Coms are trued and trucks are ready to go seeya all again on sat, cant wait!!!!!! seeeeya :thumbsup:  :wave:


See ya saturday, missed you tonight. :>)


Marty


----------



## Cooter

tonyw said:


> See ya saturday, missed you tonight. :>)
> 
> 
> Marty


Yea sorry about that  the wife had the night off and that doesnt happen very often during the week so we made it a family night, got some movies and chilled out and enjoyed a guite night at home.

Ill for sure be there to defend my A-main win on sat!!!!! See ya then Marty!!!!!


----------



## Dustin

tonyw said:


> Stock Brushless
> 
> I talked to Bob Insersoll from ROAR he said at no time should stock brushless run with brushed stock. He also said that stock brushless is ROAR legal in there own class. He also said that ball barings are illigal in stock brushed, but are legal in stock brushless because they have there own class. The novak 4300 stock brushless should run about 31,000 rpm.
> 
> 
> 
> Mod Brushless
> 
> He said that mod is mod to an extent, but the novak 5800 would be ran in mod class.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS,
> Marty Whitehead


Shoot!.......now I am stuck between the 4300 and the 5800 again! :roll:


----------



## TOYMINATOR

Dustin said:


> Shoot!.......now I am stuck between the 4300 and the 5800 again!


like I said yesterday SS 5800. everyone has that one the choice is simple. :thumbsup:


----------



## hyena boy

tonyw said:


> What is it and how $$.
> 
> Marty



i have 2 kyosho 7.5. the cost depends on what you want.

if you want it all( which is too much to list.) i could let it go for $1200 obo.

i don't want to get rid of them, but i have not run them for year and i don't have the space to keep something i do not use.


----------



## BrentV

*1:8 Scale Buggy FOR SALE*

_*2004 OFNA 9.5 Violator – Converted to 9.5 MBX (PBS)*_

•	2 Spare Front End Conversions for 9.5 Violator (King Pin Long Arm and Short Arm)
•	1 Spare Front End Conversion for 9.5 Pro (C-Hub)
•	1 OFNA Optional Front Torsen Diff w/7000 wt Silicone(Helix Gears)
•	1 OFNA Optional Center Torsen Diff w/7000 wt Silicone (Helix Gears)
•	OFNA Carbon Fiber Radio Tray, Front chassis Brace, Center Diff Brace
•	OFNA CNC Shock Towers (Front and Rear)
•	OFNA CVA’s (Front, Center, and Rear)
•	OFNA CVA spares (5 Wheel Drives)
•	OFNA optional Blue Springs
•	New Proline Crowd Pleazer Body (Ofna 9.5/Kyosho 7.5)
•	Stock Front and Center Diffs rebuilt with 7000 wt Silicone
•	Stock Shock Tower, Radio Tray, Front Chassis Brace, and Center Diff Brace
•	Spare Pivot Balls for PBS
•	Spare Pivot Balls for King Pin
•	Spare Parts

Will Sell with Fantom 27 Engine and RB Concepts One Pierce Pipe and Header


----------



## Mike Champ

tonyw said:


> Stock Brushless
> 
> I talked to Bob Insersoll from ROAR he said *at no time should stock brushless run with brushed stock*. He also said that *stock brushless is ROAR legal in there own class*. He also said that ball barings are illigal in stock brushed, but are legal in stock brushless because they have there own class. The novak 4300 stock brushless should run about 31,000 rpm.
> 
> THANKS,
> Marty Whitehead


Thank you Marty !

That should close the discussion between Brushless vs Brushed motor...
BTW, a stock motor usually run about 20 to 22,000 rpm... Everything makes sense... doesn't it ???

Mike


----------



## Bad MoJo

*Losi For Sale*

Hey guy's check this out. I hate doin it but......

go here www.ebay.com 
and search with this number 5937531095

catch ya'll later


----------



## erik z

ya know we tested my 4300 and a monster stock together and they were identical speed i dont know why you wont let them run neither tracks are roar legal tracks roar says barrier walls on carpet tracks should be 1/2"x11 7/8" minium


----------



## wreckscuba

erik z said:


> ya know we tested my 4300 and a monster stock together and they were identical speed i dont know why you wont let them run neither tracks are roar legal tracks roar says barrier walls on carpet tracks should be 1/2"x11 7/8" minium


 Eric,I run truck and sedan .I go to other tracks Lazer and R&L and a few others they dont let brushless run with stock they are always in mod.I dont know why its such a problem here in Gr.What ever Tony&Marty do is up to them.I am just leting you guys know what they do at other tracks.I just wish we could move on from this brushless debate.


----------



## erik z

epoxy balancing of armatures forrebuildable stock motors will not be permitted. all of the monster stock and epic binary these pro stock motors are epoxy balanced


----------



## erik z

well i just sold my gt7 and bought a 5800 system to run mod and bought the 4300 system to run stock i guess what a waste of money then


----------



## erik z

im just tryin to say if you want to go bye roar specs you need to go by all roar specs not just pic out a few rules to go bye


----------



## troy debruyn

erik z said:


> im just tryin to say if you want to go bye roar specs you need to go by all roar specs not just pic out a few rules to go bye


It is there track and I think they have right to do what they want and go by what rules they want to go by, it's there decision, and ours to follow.  :wave:


----------



## Mike Champ

erik z said:


> well i just sold my gt7 and bought a 5800 system to run mod and bought the 4300 system to run stock i guess what a waste of money then


If you want to run in the STOCK class, buy a STOCK MOTOR !!!

Mike


----------



## David Washburn

erik z said:


> im just tryin to say if you want to go bye roar specs you need to go by all roar specs not just pic out a few rules to go bye



i agree with erik i dont have a 4300 so i have to run mod any way but i still think erick is in the right here 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

Bad MoJo said:


> Hey guy's check this out. I hate doin it but......
> 
> go here www.ebay.com
> and search with this number 5937531095
> 
> catch ya'll later


IT’S a losi you should be happy GO TEAM X RAY !!!!


----------



## Dustin

I my as well just stay brushed. Besides the stock guys are usually getting way better lap times then the mod guys. I want a brushless just for the low maintence,.....but I will not sacrifice high lap times, and the ability to race with a bunch of brushed guys like me, just so I can have low maintenece........oh well.....I my as well stay brushed stock.

Ok, whats next on the agenda?


----------



## David Washburn

Dustin said:


> I my as well just stay brushed. Besides the stock guys are usually getting way better lap times then the mod guys. I want a brushless just for the low maintence,.....but I will not sacrifice high lap times, and the ability to race with a bunch of brushed guys like me, just so I can have low maintenece........oh well.....I my as well stay brushed stock.
> 
> Ok, whats next on the agenda?




then mad amount of snow we are getting all in one day


----------



## Dustin

David Washburn said:


> then mad amount of snow we are getting all in one day


Thats awsome isn't it? Our snomobiles are out and prepped! :thumbsup:


----------



## Cooter

Hey Mike C you guna come play at WMRC sat? :thumbsup:


----------



## Mike Champ

Deleted by Mike Champ, sorry about that guys...


----------



## erik z

hey mike do you only read part of the posts did you see where we tested the 4300 anainst a trinity monster stock they were dead even through out the the whole straight from dead start to end ask tony or marty he watched us do it


----------



## WarpWind

erik z said:


> hey mike do you only read part of the posts did you see where we tested the 4300 anainst a trinity monster stock they were dead even through out the the whole straight from dead start to end ask tony or marty he watched us do it


Just out of curiousity, what did you use to test the motor? I've been wondering what the 5800 looks like on a turbo dyno.


----------



## mbeach2k

hey i got a good idea, just run all the trucks together no matter what they have in them.


----------



## erik z

no dyno the tested trucks were associated t4 novak 4300 87 spur 16 pin vs. mf2 monster stock 86 spur 16 pin winner was undecided too close so was ruled a draw


----------



## David Washburn

WarpWind said:


> Just out of curiousity, what did you use to test the motor? I've been wondering what the 5800 looks like on a turbo dyno.



you cain't dyno a brushless and mike clam down u are getting way to excited AND HALF OF THE CRAP U POST WE ALREADY KNOW
:jest: :jest: :thumbsup:


----------



## erik z

guess ill go back to runnin my epic quad magnent with epoxy balanced arm


----------



## mbeach2k

ok got another idea, have handout motors for every race day and the track can sell them and make lots of money, 50 to 60 motors every weekend.


----------



## mbeach2k

wait an epiffeny do away with all brushed motors only have two classes 4300 and 5800, and thats it. wow did i think of that all by my self!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mbeach2k

what is the roar phone number i should call them and see if they will outlaw all brushed motors!


----------



## mbeach2k

hey we can all shave our heads and be called the brushless movement!!


----------



## Dustin

Yeah, 

I ran my monster stock that is 100% roar legal, in my MF2 and Eric ran his 4300 in his T4. Our gearing was VERY close and I would call it a tie. I will not go brushless this year. I will stay stock.


----------



## Dustin

Let it snow, let it snow, let it snow!...............I should get an R/C snowmobile........


----------



## Mike Champ

Deleted by Mike Champ, sorry about that guys...


----------



## WarpWind

Great. Another thread spammed to death.


----------



## hyena boy

i am with you bill.

hey bill do you think will go to cleveland next year?


----------



## David Washburn

Dustin said:


> Let it snow, let it snow, let it snow!...............I should get an R/C snowmobile........




yea i was talking to erik about that
:jest: :jest: 



they do look mad fun though dont they


----------



## David Washburn

WarpWind said:


> Great. Another thread spammed to death.




im just trying to let it go, and stop talking about it
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## erik z

ive never seen a remote controlled snowmobile before and no i dont want one i hate the snow i need to move south but hate to give up my charter boat on lake michigan thats the only thing better then rc cars is realin in a big salmon


----------



## bustedparts

jesus tap dancin crist will you guys get off the subject!Its gettin realy old and dusty.This has been gone over many of times on other boards.As far as roar rules,I never looked at them.And I dont care.Eric yha your is much slower than the other brushless motors.There is a point,your doing this for fun!If there is a debate over having fun than it not no more.You guys need to think a bit befor posting.Think of it as if your standing next to the person your talking to,or about.I know you guys love brushless and thats cool.I even tought about buying on.But not at the expence of not racing against my freinds.Were her to have fun now edit lets do it!LOL


----------



## bustedparts

Hows about some smack talk.Hey dustin the only way you can get into a A main is have 5 guys show up to race!LOL,Hey cooter the only way you made it in the main was to bribe all the racers.So on and so forth!Come on I know yha want to say it!Dont make me bring out the dog again!


----------



## kevinm

WarpWind said:


> Just out of curiousity, what did you use to test the motor? I've been wondering what the 5800 looks like on a turbo dyno.


Contrary to popular belief, you CAN dyno a brushless motor. All you need is: a dyno, a brushless motor & ESC, a radio system, and a rubber band (use your imagination). Here are the dyno numbers:

NOVAK SS5800 MOTOR SPECS (FROM NOVAK):
POWER RATING : 196 Watts
SPEED : 5800 RPM/Volt
TORQUE : 0.45 in-oz/Amp 

NOVAK SS4300 MOTOR SPECS (FROM NOVAK):
POWER RATING : 175 Watts
SPEED : 4300 RPM/Volt
TORQUE : 0.45 in-oz/Amp 




Code:


[/font]
[font=Courier New]ACTUAL SS5800 TURBO-DYNO NUMBERS at 6.7 Volts [/font]
[font=Courier New] RPM   TORQ WATTS EFF% AMPS[/font]
[font=Courier New]29767   3.6   80   80  14.9[/font]
[font=Courier New]27893   5.1  107   79  20.0[/font]
[font=Courier New]26406   6.6  130   77  24.8[/font]
[font=Courier New]25166   8.2  153   75  30.0[/font]
[font=Courier New]24106   9.5  170   72  34.9[/font]
[font=Courier New]23062  10.9  186   68  40.0[/font]
[font=Courier New]22244  12.1  199   65  45.0[/font]
[font=Courier New][/font] 

[font=Courier New]Trinity Monster Stock[/font]
[font=Courier New] RPM   TORQ WATTS EFF% AMPS[/font]
[font=Courier New]27592   3.1   65   65  14.9[/font]
[font=Courier New]23974   5.2   93   68  20.0[/font]
[font=Courier New]21452   7.0  111   66  24.8[/font]
[font=Courier New]18769   8.9  124   61  30.0[/font]
[font=Courier New]

Above 30 Amps the watts and efficiency go DOWN fast.

As (hopefully) anyone can see, the 5800 is WAAAAY above a stock motor in every category. Novaks "official" rating for the 5800 is 196 watts (at unspecified amps), mine actually hit 199 at 45A. While it probably couldn't operate at 45A for long (you batteries won't go 5 min. either), it still keeps making more power as the load increases, up to the limit of the dyno. In fact, it was only a few watts short of my Reedy Kr 10x2 brushed motor. Hopefully this will END this "discussion" so we can move on to talk about actual RACING.


----------



## bustedparts

Nicely put kev!Who has a good dyno that I can put my motors on?I would likr to see what they can do.Also I have something cool I am going to bring this weekend.Hard drive magnets.You have to experence them for yourself.They are way cool!


----------



## Cooter

YO Rich you want smack talkin heheheheheh you couldnt beat me if I ran my truck with 3 wheels!!!!!

Why dont you show up sat with something other than that savage you were carrying around last week and put your money where your mouth is!!!!!


Wow that felt good!!!!! How did I do guys? Its been a long time since ive felt like smack talking, any how ill see ya sat guys cant wait the trucks are already to go and I might even get out that new bianary Ive had laying around and tweak and tune that bad boy and give it a whirl!!!! :wave:


----------



## bustedparts

I brought out the savage to remind yha of the woopin I delt out last season.I think your going to need more than a binary motor to beat me,your got to need some drivin skill first!


----------



## bustedparts

I love smak talk!


----------



## Cooter

bustedparts said:


> I brought out the savage to remind yha of the woopin I delt out last season.I think your going to need more than a binary motor to beat me,your got to need some drivin skill first!



PPPPFFFFFFF what ever you only wish you could drive as good as I do hheheheeh :thumbsup:


----------



## bustedparts

My 2 year old can out drive you corner cutter.I bet you take lessons from dusten!OOOOOOOOOUUUUUUU


----------



## Cooter

bustedparts said:


> My 2 year old can out drive you corner cutter.I bet you take lessons from dusten!OOOOOOOOOUUUUUUU


So you coming out to play this sat or are ya just blowin smoke? :tongue:


----------



## bustedparts

I commin and bringing freinds!


----------



## Cooter

bustedparts said:


> I commin and bringing freinds!


Sweet the more the merrier maybe we can top 50 entries sat that would be kewl :devil: I know all the guys I talked to last week are planning on coming out this week to play!!!!!


----------



## Mike Champ

bustedparts said:


> Nicely put kev!Who has a good dyno that I can put my motors on?I would likr to see what they can do.Also I have something cool I am going to bring this weekend.Hard drive magnets.You have to experence them for yourself.They are way cool!


Yes, Thank you Kevin...


----------



## erik z

hey mike are you racin at Tony W. track you should try it it was very organized there were no delays everyone ready to race when suposed tobe ready. so hardely no down time it was awsome very friendly people runnin the track too


----------



## Mike Champ

erik z said:


> hey mike are you racin at Tony W. track you should try it it was very organized there were no delays everyone ready to race when suposed tobe ready. so hardely no down time it was awsome very friendly people runnin the track too


That I don't know yet... I don't even know if I am racing this sat for sure...
Mike


----------



## TOYMINATOR

bustedparts said:


> Hows about some smack talk.Hey dustin the only way you can get into a A main is have 5 guys show up to race!LOL,Hey cooter the only way you made it in the main was to bribe all the racers.So on and so forth!Come on I know yha want to say it!Dont make me bring out the dog again!


WHOSE YO DADDY?????? :jest:


----------



## tonyw

Mike Champ said:


> Deleted by Mike Champ, sorry about that guys...


It's understandable,
Thank You!


----------



## bustedparts

TOYMINATOR said:


> WHOSE YO DADDY?????? :jest:


Not you!


----------



## David Washburn

TOYMINATOR said:


> WHOSE YO DADDY??????




Charles Henery Washburn (the fourth)
:jest: :jest: 



and plz inform me what test tube # you were :jest: 


jj with you jason


----------



## tonyw

Cooter said:


> Sweet the more the merrier maybe we can top 50 entries sat that would be kewl :devil: I know all the guys I talked to last week are planning on coming out this week to play!!!!!


I can't wait. We built 3 more pit tables and purchased some more chairs. We now have pit spaces for 60 racers. I think last week went great but we are working on ways to make it even better! Marty may even let me race this weekend.


----------



## bustedparts

Johny 5


----------



## David Washburn

tonyw said:


> I can't wait. We built 3 more pit tables and purchased some more chairs. We now have pit spaces for 60 racers. I think last week went great but we are working on ways to make it even better! Marty may even let me race this weekend.




so thats what all of that racket was when we were practiceing
:jest:


----------



## bustedparts

tonyw said:


> I can't wait. We built 3 more pit tables and purchased some more chairs. We now have pit spaces for 60 racers. I think last week went great but we are working on ways to make it even better! Marty may even let me race this weekend.


What he dont want you to take FIRE away does he?LOL


----------



## tonyw

bustedparts said:


> What he dont want you to take FIRE away does he?LOL


He could have raced if he really wanted to, he just likes giving me a hard time imagine that.


Marty


----------



## tonyw

*The Wall*

We should have the wall ready by this weekend everyone should love that.


Thats ok bustedparts we appreciate that anyway.



Marty


----------



## Dustin

bustedparts said:


> ................Hows about some smack talk.Hey dustin the only way you can get into a A main is have 5 guys show up to race!..........!


We will see about that! If my mom doesn't drag me out of town for thanksgiving I will keep you and Tim out of the A-main! :jest: :jest: :jest:


----------



## Dustin

bustedparts said:


> My 2 year old can out drive you corner cutter.I bet you take lessons from dusten!OOOOOOOOOUUUUUUU


ooooooooooooooooooooooooooouuuuuuuuuuu!!!! Bring it on!! :jest:


----------



## David Washburn

Dustin said:


> We will see about that! If my mom doesn't drag me out of town for thanksgiving I will keep you and Tim out of the A-main! :jest:



good luck tim was golden, and untouchable in his main
:roll: :roll:


----------



## David Washburn

howdy tim i c u down there on the active user list 




HAPPY THANKSGIVING  


2 and a half hours early


----------



## Mike Champ

David Washburn said:


> good luck tim was golden, and untouchable in his main
> :roll: :roll:


Time will tell if it is still the truth for this saturday...


----------



## wreckscuba

Have a GREAT TURKEY DAY! And if I dont make it back to race have fun guys.We will be out of town for a few days .Hope to make it back for truck racing but not sure.


----------



## Dustin

David Washburn said:


> good luck, tim was golden, and untouchable in his main
> :roll: :roll:


My mom just told me I can't race because she wants to take me out of town so mabey next time. Tim was good I will give you that, actually tim is really good, but,.....he is not untouchable. When I race we will see. :devil:


----------



## Dustin

-- TRUCK PRO-STOCK - B Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
* 1 1 20 5:01.85 Dustin Koster * 
2 6 19 5:08.42 Gene Kububicki 
3 9 19 5:11.90 Vince Ball 
* 4 4 19 5:13.16 Tim Postma * 
5 3 18 5:17.01 Rich Heavner 

:devil: :devil: :devil:


----------



## JimRuninit

Tim beware! Dustin my Team mate drives a Losi!


----------



## Nitro Junkie

Chelle Lee said:


> Send the pic u want to Hank, and he will upload it for u.


Thanks Chelle Lee, I'll have to do that.


----------



## Cooter

Dustin said:


> -- TRUCK PRO-STOCK - B Main --
> Pos Car Laps time name
> * 1 1 20 5:01.85 Dustin Koster *
> 2 6 19 5:08.42 Gene Kububicki
> 3 9 19 5:11.90 Vince Ball
> * 4 4 19 5:13.16 Tim Postma *
> 5 3 18 5:17.01 Rich Heavner


Oh yea dig up the past!!!!! My first time out with a truck on carpet ive gotten better since then heheheheh

Oh yea Happy Thanksgiving everyone!!!!!!!   Be safe and eat lots of food and I mean lots so all your reflexs are still slow so I will have no problem with a repeat. LOL :jest:


----------



## TOYMINATOR

Happy Thanksgiving everyone,roads are really slippery,drive safe and have fun. :wave:


----------



## Dustin

Yep, the roads are really slippery. On the way to the store last night we had to put the truck in 4 wheel just to prevent fishtailing. And we were the first to have our snomobiles out.  :devil: 



_*Happy Thanksgiving!*_


----------



## David Washburn

TOYMINATOR said:


> Happy Thanksgiving everyone,roads are really slippery,drive safe and have fun. :wave:


yea be carful and have a happy thanksgiving


----------



## Mike Champ

Dustin,
you will have to wait a little to get this, but you might be interested :

http://www2.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXGVE3&P=7

And *HAPPY THANKSGIVING* to everybody !

Mike


----------



## David Washburn

Mike Champ said:


> Dustin,
> you will have to wait a little to get this, but you might be interested :
> 
> http://www2.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXGVE3&P=7
> 
> And *HAPPY THANKSGIVING* to everybody !
> 
> Mike




dang that is sweet lookin' im gonna get me on of those


----------



## tonyw

*News Flash*

Sunday dash for cash trucks point series​​*Starting Sunday Dec. 5 we will start our first stadium cash point series. Entry fee will be $10.00 per race $5.00 of the $10.00 will go into the pot for each class. Payout will be 100% of the $5.00.*​​*This is a 10 week series with a 3 week throw out. Payout and amount will be determined by number of racers.*​​*Doors open at 11:00am first race starts at 2:00pm.*​*It will be two heats and a main , first place will receive 100 points second place will receive 99 point and so forth down the line TQ will receive 2 points.*​​​​* Classes*​* Truck Rubber*​* Truck Foam *​* Truck Mod*​​​*For any classes not mentioned you need at least 3 to make a class. Less than **3 will move to a higher class.*​​​​*THANKS,*​*MARTY*​


----------



## David Washburn

tonyw said:


> Sunday dash for cash trucks point series​​*Starting Sunday Dec. 5 we will start our first stadium cash point series. Entry fee will be $10.00 per race $5.00 of the $10.00 will go into the pot for each class. Payout will be 100% of the $5.00.*​​*This is a 10 week series with a 3 week throw out. Payout and amount will be determined by number of racers.*​​*Doors open at 11:00am first race starts at 2:00pm.*​*It will be two heats and a main , first place will receive 100 points second place will receive 99 point and so forth down the line TQ will receive 2 points.*​​​​* Classes*​* Truck Rubber*​* Truck Foam *​* Truck Mod*​​​*For any classes not mentioned you need at least 3 to make a class. Less than **3 will move to a higher class.*​​​​*THANKS,*​*MARTY*​






cool!!!!!!!


----------



## Dustin

Sounds cool. I will give you guys a run for your _money_! He..he........get it? :jest: But man..............I am full.............................I won't eat turkey ever again. :jest:


----------



## Dustin

Erik Z., you have a P.M. :thumbsup:


----------



## TOYMINATOR

David Washburn said:


> dang that is sweet lookin' im gonna get me on of those


They also make a SKIDOO,thats what I would get. :thumbsup:


----------



## bustedparts

Buying a skidoo is like lighting your money on fire!


----------



## Dustin

EXACTLY!


_*GO YAMAHA!!!!!!!*_


----------



## David Washburn

Dustin said:


> EXACTLY!
> 
> 
> _*GO YAMAHA!!!!!!!*_



buying a yamaha is like lighting your money on fire!!!!!!
_
*
GO ARCTIC CAT!!!!!!!!!*
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:_​


----------



## Dustin

Our polaris gave us nothing but trouble, I will only own Yamaha or Ski doo.

By the way it's: Ar*c*tic Cat


----------



## David Washburn

Dustin said:


> Our polaris gave us nothing but trouble, I will only own Yamaha or Ski doo.
> 
> By the way it's: Ar*c*tic Cat





thats what i said
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Dustin

Edit.


----------



## WarpWind

Uh, what do snowmobiles have to do with RC racing? I'm sure there are plenty of forums out there for that.


----------



## WarpWind

Looks like Mr. Brown is doing pretty good so far. I noticed he pulled a lap under 12 seconds 8 laps in, and it's just practice.

Good luck Jeffy!


----------



## hyena boy

bill were are you getting your info?

the site i was on just has randome numbers and times.


----------



## David Washburn

WarpWind said:


> Uh, what do snowmobiles have to do with RC racing? I'm sure there are plenty of forums out there for that.




oh well??????
:tongue: :tongue: :tongue:


----------



## WarpWind

hyena boy said:


> bill were are you getting your info?
> 
> the site i was on just has randome numbers and times.


http://www.nashrcracer.com/cleveland2004/cleveland2004.htm

He's posting the lap times and a bunch of pics. The track this year looks pretty crazy. Doesn't look like a lot of spots for clean passes. Should make for some interesting stories.


----------



## David Washburn

yea it crazy how big that race is when are they done????


----------



## JimRuninit

Stadium Action on a Sunday cool! :thumbsup: Plus I can win some money doing it!


----------



## David Washburn

JimRuninit said:


> Stadium Action on a Sunday cool! Plus I can win some money doing it!




heck yea now where are the trophy girls
:jest: :jest:


----------



## Dustin

David Washburn said:


> heck yea now where are the trophy girls
> :jest: :jest:


Trophy girls.....mmmmm..........what race? :jest:


----------



## David Washburn

Dustin said:


> Trophy girls.....mmmmm..........what race? :jest:



tomarrows race.............. oh thats right u ain't gonna be there..............sry i forgot
:jest: :jest: 





jj with u dustin


----------



## hyena boy

WarpWind said:


> http://www.nashrcracer.com/cleveland2004/cleveland2004.htm
> 
> He's posting the lap times and a bunch of pics. The track this year looks pretty crazy. Doesn't look like a lot of spots for clean passes. Should make for some interesting stories.



i did some more looking at his sight and found him, and other guys from the aera.

i asked him if he put the qualifiers together to get a better idea of were everyone is.


----------



## erik z

hey david i think im gona run my stampede in mod class. novak sent me brand new factory sealed 5800 im not sure if i wana use it or send it back associated came out with esc that runs both brushed and brushless motors. my arms for t4 wont be in till dec 1 and if they wont let me run my 4300 in stock class ill have to dig out my rooster from bottow of closet lol


----------



## John Warner

hyena boy said:


> i did some more looking at his sight and found him, and other guys from the aera.
> 
> i asked him if he put the qualifiers together to get a better idea of were everyone is.


Jeff.... I picked up both your motors and your shirt.


----------



## hyena boy

hey

thanks john. how is the car running?

i heard you were tracktion rolling. boy iwish i was there, the layout looks cool.

are the motors any good? i was looking for jesse on the sight but i did not see him.


----------



## John Warner

hyena boy said:


> hey
> 
> thanks john. how is the car running?
> 
> i heard you were tracktion rolling. boy iwish i was there, the layout looks cool.
> 
> are the motors any good? i was looking for jesse on the sight but i did not see him.


Well, let's see..... the car drives like a brick. Yes I was. The layout is awesome thanks to Terry Rott and crew. The motors are so-so, but they do have purple endbells and chrome cans! I didn't see Jesse either, but I made it into one of the drivers meeting shots.


----------



## WarpWind

Hmmm... Chrome cans. I remember when Orion tried that a few years back. The motors got blistering hot. I was told it had to do with the Chrome finish. Maybe not. Curious to hear what everyone has to say about it.


----------



## Fred Knapp

WarpWind said:


> Hmmm... Chrome cans. I remember when Orion tried that a few years back. The motors got blistering hot. I was told it had to do with the Chrome finish. Maybe not. Curious to hear what everyone has to say about it.


Yeah, they burn up easy if you roll out at 1.02, now I'm rollong out at .94 and there just hot.


----------



## TOYMINATOR

erik z said:


> hey david i think im gona run my stampede in mod class. novak sent me brand new factory sealed 5800 im not sure if i wana use it or send it back associated came out with esc that runs both brushed and brushless motors. my arms for t4 wont be in till dec 1 and if they wont let me run my 4300 in stock class ill have to dig out my rooster from bottow of closet lol


keep the 5800,associated's system is way too expensive. we should all boycott them for being way over priced. :thumbsup:


----------



## Nitro Junkie

Some one was at the track today that had Carpet knife that they wanted to sell. They run stadium. Please pm me.
Thanks,


----------



## tonyw

*Wmor*

What a day, 11 touring cars, 6 1/12 scale and 52 TRUCKS! Everybody had a great time. We had some new faces today and we hope they come back again. We would like to thank Roy D, Nolan and Richard P for all their help today. Everbody is doing a great job of keeping the races going with only 2 min between heat. Thanks everybody!

Touring Foam "B" Main

Gordon Klungle [email protected]
Jay Carlson [email protected] 
Chet Thorne [email protected]
Burton Meyerhoff [email protected]
George Enz [email protected]
Chad B [email protected] 

Touring Foam "A" Main

Pete G [email protected]
Denney Barlage [email protected]
Marty Whitehead [email protected]
Tony Whitehead [email protected]
Jason Dudda [email protected]

1/12 Scale Stock "A" Main

Roy Dallier [email protected]
Denney Barlage [email protected]
Mr. Clean [email protected]
Ted Hoven [email protected]
Mark Monroe [email protected]
Bad Andy No Time

Truck Stock Rubber "D" Main

Chris Ates [email protected]
Alex Riebs [email protected]
Ray Mishler [email protected]
Derik Anders [email protected]
Andrew Riebs [email protected]

Truck Stock Rubber "C" Main

Richard Palmer [email protected]
Alex Reynalds [email protected]
Rick Palmer [email protected]
Joel Mishler [email protected]
Jake Phaff [email protected]

Truck Stock Rubber "B" Main

Gene Kubiki [email protected]
Tony Whitehead [email protected]
Todd Dekraker [email protected]
Jeff Hirdes [email protected]
Matt Brandel [email protected]

Truck Stock Rubber "A" Main

Kendall Nykamp [email protected]
Mike Champ [email protected]
Tom Thomas [email protected]
Jim York [email protected]
Troy Debruyn [email protected]

Truck Stock Foam "D" Main

Michelle [email protected]
Brett Varney [email protected]
Jermey Chambon [email protected]
Ed Lamberson [email protected]

Stock Truck Foam "C" Main

Jeff Gilbert [email protected]
Dustin Koster [email protected]
Matt Smith [email protected]
Jason Brusee [email protected]
Gordy Colbrun [email protected]

Truck Stock Foam "B" Main

Greg Huizen [email protected]
Eric Katt 25m11s
TJ Postma [email protected]
Jeremy Eason NO TIME

Truck Stock Foam "A" Main

Mike Champ [email protected]
Rich Winkelman [email protected]
Tim Postma [email protected]
Jason Veldkamp [email protected]
Mr. Clean NO TIME

Truck Mod

Marty Whitehead [email protected]
Roy Dallier [email protected]
Jason Busch [email protected]
Nolan "Pretty Boy" [email protected]
Erik Zandstra [email protected]
David Washburn [email protected]
Clifford Sied NO TIME

Powder Puff

Michelle [email protected]
Brenda [email protected]
Chasity Whitehead [email protected]
Tonya Eason NO TIME


----------



## David Washburn

yea we had a huge crowd last night, but it was fun


----------



## Fred Knapp

David Washburn said:


> yea we had a huge crowd last night, but it was fun


We have a huge crowd here in Cleveland and it is a blast!


----------



## JimRuninit

WoW! Big Stadium turnout.


----------



## Dustin

JimRuninit said:


> WoW! Big Stadium turnout.


Yeah,

My mom let me off easy and said I could race. :wave:


----------



## tonyw

FYI

They set Tom VanDam leg and put it in a cast today. He should be going home later today.

Tony


----------



## WarpWind

knapster said:


> We have a huge crowd here in Cleveland and it is a blast!


I can't wait till next year. Should've gone....


----------



## David Washburn

tonyw said:


> FYI
> 
> They set Tom VanDam leg and put it in a cast today. He should be going home later today.
> 
> Tony



it is good and bad news at the same time, it could have been alot worse but it is still bad that it happen ed at all, thanks for the info tony


----------



## Dustin

tonyw said:


> FYI
> 
> They set Tom VanDam leg and put it in a cast today. He should be going home later today.
> 
> Tony


Glad to here he is ok. I though he injured his back or head. Hope he recovers soon.


----------



## Dustin

Sunday is so slow.


----------



## Dustin

tonyw said:


> ..........
> Jeff Gilbert [email protected]
> *Dustin Koster [email protected]*
> Jason Brusee [email protected]
> Gordy Colbrun [email protected]
> 
> ........
> 
> Greg Huizen [email protected]
> Eric Katt 25m11s
> *TJ Postma [email protected]*....


Wow. Exact times! :thumbsup:


----------



## TOYMINATOR

JimRuninit said:


> WoW! Big Stadium turnout.


52 Trucks almost as big as Clevland!!! :jest:


----------



## David Washburn

TOYMINATOR said:


> 52 Trucks almost as big as Clevland!!! :jest:





yea they only had 5 or 6 hundred on us


----------



## S.Stew

David Washburn said:


> yea they only had 5 or 6 hundred on us



total entries were around 500.


----------



## Cooter

Practice today was a blast!!!!! Had an urge to put a mighty SS5800 in the old T3, boy what a blast that was, I think ill run with the Mod crowd this weekend Marty and I ran quite a few hot laps and I think I can hang with the big dogs!!!!
Its just to cool to clamp-it and pull a kat-walk down the straight away!!!!!!!!!!! YEA BABY!!!!!!!!!!!!​   

See Ya Sat,,, TIM :thumbsup:  :wave:


----------



## Cooter

Dustin said:


> Wow. Exact times! :thumbsup:


Yea looks like you and Tj are pretty even, cant get any closer than that :tongue: I think he had that last week to, exact times and laps with someone else.


----------



## David Washburn

told u tim that they are a blast now we need to get more people to join th mod class


----------



## Mike Champ

Cooter said:


> Practice today was a blast!!!!! Had an urge to put a mighty SS5800 in the old T3, boy what a blast that was, I think ill run with the Mod crowd this weekend Marty and I ran quite a few hot laps and I think I can hang with the big dogs!!!!
> 
> 
> Its just to cool to clamp-it and pull a kat-walk down the straight away!!!!!!!!!!! YEA BABY!!!!!!!!!!!!​
> 
> See Ya Sat,,, TIM :thumbsup:


Oh, I see. So you are giving up on stock competition, after last WE results... Is the competition too hard for you ???... I thought you wanted to fight for TQ and win in the A-main (again) my friend...
Just giving you a hard time, Tim... YOU said you like smack talk, so you can't complain, right...

Anyway, the races were a blast.
The A-main in rubber was really cool... The lead changed several time and I made a mistake on a jump (and cut the track so I had to let Kendall go in front) and then he kept the lead for the last 2 laps. Great race... I'll get you next time Kendall...
I hope I can take a little time this week to upgrade the backup Truck to be able to get full speed out of it. Just need a little more steering and find the good gearing with the motor I'm running in it, and it should be competitive enough to have even more fun and compete with the other rubber drivers... Jason, I still have those springs of yours. Hopefully I find the time to go get the springs this week, so I can give yours back to you...

Also, I like the foam tires Jason, thanks. They were a little hard the first run I put then on, but then in the main, they had a really good grip and I loved them. I almost beat my TQ while cruising during the 2nd half of the race... So I guess they work good...

See you soon guys, :wave:
Mike


----------



## bustedparts

Yha mike was in cruzing mode.I think I am going to get a different motor other than the binary,they run a bit to hot for me with the set up I had.I am going to busst out the monster stock and the core motor and see what they can do.I am also thinking of getting a mod motor to run in the mod class.I can afford to get a whole other truck to run brushless yet.I think 19t will work good.Now what 19t?


----------



## Cooter

Yea I know Mike!! heheheheh Ill go back again but it could be a while , I spent about an 1 1/2 hours tonight trying to solve TJ'S bad glitching problem, changed motor, receiver, the whole radio system, change where the personal was placed, and the last thing I checked was the novak C2 spedo and of course it was causing the problem, so till I get that checked out ill be runing my brushless cause hes know using my extra C2    But I will be back to seek my place in the A-Main.


----------



## TOYMINATOR

Cooter said:


> Yea I know Mike!! heheheheh Ill go back again but it could be a while , I spent about an 1 1/2 hours tonight trying to solve TJ'S bad glitching problem, changed motor, receiver, the whole radio system, change where the personal was placed, and the last thing I checked was the novak C2 spedo and of course it was causing the problem, so till I get that checked out ill be runing my brushless cause hes know using my extra C2 But I will be back to seek my place in the A-Main.


Clifford's Dually had a glitch, we sent it back to Novac and had it replaced for around $40. :thumbsup:


----------



## David Washburn

TOYMINATOR said:


> Clifford's Dually had a glitch, we sent it back to Novac and had it replaced for around $40. :thumbsup:




that ain't too expensive, good thing they dont charge that everytime he send the brushless back


----------



## Cooter

TOYMINATOR said:


> Clifford's Dually had a glitch, we sent it back to Novac and had it replaced for around $40. :thumbsup:


Yea the C2 has the cord that goes to the reciever that plugs in on both ends so you can buy different length ones and just plug it into the spedo and go, that wire is slightly damaged so im going to go buy a new one and see if that is my problem first and if not I will send it back.


----------



## wreckscuba

Man whats going on with are esc of late?There is way to many of us haveing problems the last few weeks :drunk:.I hope the novak I barrowed untill mind come back from geting fix dont go down .


----------



## tonyw

How did everybody like the "Wall"? I think it turned out very well. Thank you Tom T. and Troy D. for doing such a good job on the "Wall".
Also I would like to thank everybody who helped make the races run so well. Hope to see a lot of truck enjoying the track Tuesday night. See you there!


----------



## David Washburn

tonyw said:


> How did everybody like the "Wall"? I think it turned out very well. Thank you Tom T. and Troy D. for doing such a good job on the "Wall".
> Also I would like to thank everybody who helped make the races run so well. Hope to see a lot of truck enjoying the track Tuesday night. See you there!



it was awesome, my dad took a bunch of pics at the track did u want some of them


----------



## tonyw

David Washburn said:


> it was awesome, my dad took a bunch of pics at the track did u want some of them


Sure, What did your dad think of the track?


----------



## David Washburn

he likes it alot, we got pics of people racing and all of that


----------



## JimRuninit

I'll be there tomorrow for sure some practice. I need it. I'll be there before 7


----------



## David Washburn

i might be there tomarrow


----------



## Cooter

tonyw said:


> How did everybody like the "Wall"? I think it turned out very well. Thank you Tom T. and Troy D. for doing such a good job on the "Wall".
> Also I would like to thank everybody who helped make the races run so well. Hope to see a lot of truck enjoying the track Tuesday night. See you there!


Yea Thanks for the wall!!! It was DA-BOMB!!!!!

Also Tony and Marty I think that you guys going out and buying a brand new TV and a VCR-DVD for the kids to watch movies on is just the coolest thing its nice to be able to race at a track where my kids feel welcome as much as I do!!!

Thanks again for offering such a great track to race at where *everyone* feels welcome even *KIDS*.  :wave: :thumbsup: 

Tim (AKA Cooter)


----------



## Fred Knapp

Cooter said:


> Yea Thanks for the wall!!! It was DA-BOMB!!!!!
> 
> Also Tony and Marty I think that you guys going out and buying a brand new TV and a VCR-DVD for the kids to watch movies on is just the coolest thing its nice to be able to race at a track where my kids feel welcome as much as I do!!!
> 
> Thanks again for offering such a great track to race at where *everyone* feels welcome even *KIDS*.  :wave: :thumbsup:
> 
> Tim (AKA Cooter)


Tony, that is cool. Maybe you should get a video game like X box or something too. I know the kiddies would have fun with that.


----------



## S.Stew

knapster said:


> Tony, that is cool. Maybe you should get a video game like X box or something too. I know the kiddies would have fun with that.


Heck, I could have fun with an X box.


And Christmas is coming up guys....  :thumbsup:


----------



## David Washburn

yea that was a great idea and the x box is a bad idea cause the kids would only fight over it


----------



## Dustin

David Washburn said:


> yea that was a great idea and the x box is a bad idea cause the kids would only fight over it


Not really.


----------



## Fred Knapp

David Washburn said:


> yea that was a great idea and the x box is a bad idea cause the kids would only fight over it


You should be to busy racing to fight over a video game.


----------



## Blueskid

S.Stew said:


> Heck, I could have fun with an X box.
> 
> 
> And Christmas is coming up guys....  :thumbsup:


Heh you and me both buddie :thumbsup: I got my xbox! lol


----------



## David Washburn

knapster said:


> You should be to busy racing to fight over a video game.




i meant the kids like, the ones that dont race


----------



## John Warner

S.Stew said:


> Heck, I could have fun with an X box.
> 
> 
> And Christmas is coming up guys....  :thumbsup:


Steven, don't you remember back when we had video games and a game room for the kids back at the rink? And skating, and easter egg hunts and so forth. It was a great way to entertain children while their parent races!


----------



## S.Stew

John Warner said:


> Steven, don't you remember back when we had video games and a game room for the kids back at the rink? It was a great way to entertain children while their parent races!


Yeah, I remember. That was like...3 or 4 years ago?


----------



## tonyw

Cooter said:


> Yea Thanks for the wall!!! It was DA-BOMB!!!!!
> 
> Also Tony and Marty I think that you guys going out and buying a brand new TV and a VCR-DVD for the kids to watch movies on is just the coolest thing its nice to be able to race at a track where my kids feel welcome as much as I do!!!
> 
> Thanks again for offering such a great track to race at where *everyone* feels welcome even *KIDS*.  :wave: :thumbsup:
> 
> Tim (AKA Cooter)


Tim,
I have always felt that RC racing should be something that the whole family could enjoy. I would even like to see more wifes get involved too. This has always been our goal. Thanks for your support!

Tony


----------



## S.Stew

tonyw said:


> Tim,
> I have always felt that RC racing should be something that the whole family could enjoy. I would even like to see more wifes get involved too. This has always been our goal. Thanks for your support!
> 
> Tony


Tell that to my mom! lol!

Jk guys


----------



## wreckscuba

The wall was a blast :thumbsup: The track layouts have been great and you always run the races on time and keep things moving.The way all GREAT tracks should.See ya Saturday .


tonyw said:


> How did everybody like the "Wall"? I think it turned out very well. Thank you Tom T. and Troy D. for doing such a good job on the "Wall".
> Also I would like to thank everybody who helped make the races run so well. Hope to see a lot of truck enjoying the track Tuesday night. See you there!


----------



## tonyw

Tim you coming out to play tomorow ?


----------



## Cooter

tonyw said:


> Tim you coming out to play tomorow ?



No I cant Play tommorow I had a choice of sunday or tuesday to practice and I chose sunday cause ED cant make it on tuesdays  But ill for sure be there sat runnin with to Mod crowd to see if I cant de-thrown the Mod King (Marty) LOL!!! Prolly dont Have a chance HEHEHEHEEHH 


See-Ya then gang :wave:


----------



## wreckscuba

tonyw said:


> Tim,
> I have always felt that RC racing should be something that the whole family could enjoy. I would even like to see more wifes get involved too. This has always been our goal. Thanks for your support!
> 
> Tony


I sure wish my wife would give it a go .Maybe if we keep working on her.I told her she could get a new truck and I would paint a body up.But she still says no.Maybe I should just get one for x mass and give it to her. I wish we could come to more pratices as she said she had fun sunday running my truck around.


----------



## JimRuninit

I will have my kids tonight. You saying there's area where the kids can hangout and watch movies.


----------



## Cooter

JimRuninit said:


> I will have my kids tonight. You saying there's area where the kids can hangout and watch movies.


You betcha Jimmy they bought a TV and DVD-VCR so bring your kids favie movies and let-um go :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## JimRuninit

Great Idea!


----------



## David Washburn

Cooter said:


> You betcha Jimmy they bought a TV and DVD-VCR so bring your kids favie movies and let-um go :thumbsup:



i already got some dvd's for them :thumbsup:


----------



## S.Stew

David Washburn said:


> i already got some dvd's for them :thumbsup:



Dusted off the Barney collection did you? :tongue: 

JK.

Keep It PG.


----------



## David Washburn

S.Stew said:


> Dusted off the Barney collection did you? :tongue:
> 
> JK.
> 
> Keep It PG.




yup, u cought me, jk no i got some from our old collection that we dont watch


----------



## Dustin

Cooter said:


> Yea I know Mike!! heheheheh Ill go back again but it could be a while , I spent about an 1 1/2 hours tonight trying to solve TJ'S bad glitching problem, changed motor, receiver, the whole radio system, change where the personal was placed, and the last thing I checked was the novak C2 spedo and of course it was causing the problem, so till I get that checked out ill be runing my brushless cause hes know using my extra C2. But I will be back to seek my place in the A-Main.


Thats ok.............i'll take your place in the A-main. he.....he..............he....  :devil: :wave:


----------



## Cooter

Dustin said:


> Thats ok.............i'll take your place in the A-main. he.....he..............he....  :devil: :wave:



Tjs allready laid claim to my A-main position so you will have to fight him for it heheheheeh


----------



## tonyw

Dave W.
I have redone the driver stand ramp for you. Should work a lot better now.
Tony


----------



## Roy Dallier

Cooter said:


> No I cant Play tommorow I had a choice of sunday or tuesday to practice and I chose sunday cause ED cant make it on tuesdays  But ill for sure be there sat runnin with to Mod crowd to see if I cant de-thrown the Mod King (Marty) LOL!!! Prolly dont Have a chance HEHEHEHEEHH
> 
> 
> See-Ya then gang :wave:


Tim just put a 19turn in and you will beat him i did that my frist race and won but in the main i went over powered with the 9x2 just to fast .


----------



## John Warner

Roy Dallier said:


> Tim just put a 19turn in and you will beat him i did that my frist race and won but in the main i went over powered with the *9x2* just to fast .


"9X2" you say.... Hummmm!!
Oh, never mind.... private joke.


----------



## Cooter

Roy Dallier said:


> Tim just put a 19turn in and you will beat him i did that my frist race and won but in the main i went over powered with the 9x2 just to fast .


9x2 holy cow!!!!! All I have is stock 27-turn motors or my ss5800 brushless system so since im down a speed control I took the brushless out of the c-dan and stuffed it in the T3 boy does that thing fly heheeh. Cant wait till sat again see ya there


----------



## tonyw

Tim,
Had fun tonight you should of been there.

Marty


----------



## tonyw

Roy Dallier said:


> Tim just put a 19turn in and you will beat him i did that my frist race and won but in the main i went over powered with the 9x2 just to fast .


Roy it does not matter how fast it is if you know throttle control !!!!!!!!

heheheheheheheheheh:wave:


Marty


----------



## wreckscuba

So any new info on how Tom VanDam is doing?Hope all is well for him


----------



## Mike Champ

tonyw said:


> Roy it does not matter how fast it is if you know throttle control !!!!!!!!
> 
> heheheheheheheheheh
> 
> Marty


Roy let me drove his truck for couple laps (after the race, so battery was almost done...), and sure enough that thing has some POWER... You need throttle control to keep it *inside* the building... lol

I'm kind of tempted to run some 19T soon... I just want to make sure my trucks are very well setup before I do that... Then I can clamp it...

:wave:
Mike


----------



## tonyw

wreckscuba said:


> So any new info on how Tom VanDam is doing?Hope all is well for him


He is at home he has a cast from his toes to his waste,hes in alot of pain.
He has to go back Mon. to see if they have to do surgery.

Marty


----------



## TOYMINATOR

Tim, I now have 20 more sets of foams. :thumbsup:


----------



## Cooter

tonyw said:


> Tim,
> Had fun tonight you should of been there.
> 
> Marty


I know I was wishing I was there too but I was only able to do sun or today  Cant wait till sat!!!!!! Ill be there around 3 again SSSSSSSEEEEEEEEEYA :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## wreckscuba

Thanks for the update Marty:thumbsup:.Hopfullly he wont need surgery


tonyw said:


> He is at home he has a cast from his toes to his waste,hes in alot of pain.
> He has to go back Mon. to see if they have to do surgery.
> 
> Marty


----------



## wreckscuba

I cant wait for saturday.I just spent 4hrs working on my sedan.Now lets see if it helps me  I hope so.It was so wacked out


----------



## Roy Dallier

tonyw said:


> Roy it does not matter how fast it is if you know throttle control !!!!!!!!
> 
> heheheheheheheheheh:wave:
> 
> 
> Marty


Its kind like the gto you drove just grip and rip it . And your right it is all about throttle control.HUM know were do i buy some of that?????
:tongue: :thumbsup:


----------



## Roy Dallier

John Warner said:


> "9X2" you say.... Hummmm!!
> Oh, never mind.... private joke.


HEY Johnboy you like that one its a good motor very fast.  :devil: just grip and rip it


----------



## Dustin

I would throw my Trinity 7turn double D5 in to run in mod but...............yeah,.....it would suck my batts dry and I wouldn't be able to keep it on the track.....therfore, is stay stock.


----------



## David Washburn

Dustin said:


> I would throw my Trinity 7turn double D5 in to run in mod but...............yeah,.....it would suck my batts dry and I wouldn't be able to keep it on the track.....therfore, is stay stock.




you can make it work if u wanted too :thumbsup:


----------



## tonyw

TOYMINATOR said:


> Tim, I now have 20 more sets of foams. :thumbsup:


Are they the same foams that I get? I was going to order some but if they are the same ones, I will not order them.


----------



## Dustin

Most likely I will race stock, but I am tempted to race Mod.....................nah, I will race stock again, I don't want to embarass Tim! :devil: :wave:


----------



## TOYMINATOR

tonyw said:


> Are they the same foams that I get? I was going to order some but if they are the same ones, I will not order them.


yes they are,Tony :thumbsup:How is Tom doing?


----------



## David Washburn

Dustin said:


> Most likely I will race stock, but I am tempted to race Mod.....................nah, I will race stock again, I don't want to embarass Tim!


c'mon dustin u gotta join us it is loads of family fun
:jest: :jest: :thumbsup:


----------



## Dustin

Nah.......I will race stock.


----------



## David Washburn

Dustin said:


> Nah.......I will race stock.



WHAT EVER FLOATS UR BOAT
:jest: :jest:


----------



## Cooter

Dustin said:


> Nah.......I will race stock.


He has to race stock cause all that smack talkin he did last week and he was in the C-main, Tj was in the B-main with a truck thats as old as he is!!!!

I think its him that doesnt want to be embarrassed this week HAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHHEEHEHEEHEHEHEHEHEHOHOHOHOHHOHOHHO :jest: :tongue: :wave:


----------



## TOYMINATOR

Dustin said:


> Nah.......I will race stock.


think that Losi can't keep up with a brushless????????? :jest:


----------



## bustedparts

No I think that it that he doesnt want to break it.


----------



## TOYMINATOR

bustedparts said:


> No I think that it that he doesnt want to break it.


I thought LOSI's don't break????? :lol:


----------



## David Washburn

TOYMINATOR said:


> I thought LOSI's don't break????? :lol:



yea i like i remember someone saying that they were practicly "INDISTRUCTIBLE"

Don't you jason? :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dustin

Actually my losi shouldn't break, and my mod motor would "smoke" a brushless down the straight. I would keep smack talking but my mom was arguing with me all night about how I don't spend enough "time with her".........so I guess instead of racing I will be in Travers city.....


----------



## Cooter

Dustin said:


> Actually my losi shouldn't break, and my mod motor would "smoke" a brushless down the straight. I would keep smack talking but my mom was arguing with me all night about how I don't spend enough "time with her".........so I guess instead of racing I will be in Travers city.....


Im thinkin you should put your money where your mouth is Dustin :tongue: Cause you talk some big talk heheheeheh


----------



## Dustin

Cooter said:


> Im thinkin you should put your money where your mouth is Dustin :tongue: Cause you talk some big talk heheheeheh


I know, thats what I was thinking last night when my mom said I couldn't race. .............maybe.....most likely I won't race, but well see.


----------



## BrentV

Virtualrc.com has released there online RC Racing game. The game can be downloaded for free and 2 free tracks are included. Some of the cars included the HPI R40, Associated TC-3, Mugen MTX-3 and 4, 1:8 scale onroad Mugen, HPI, Kyosho etc. This game is sweet because of the mods and inputs for car setup.


----------



## Dustin

Dustin said:


> Actually my losi shouldn't break, and my mod motor would "smoke" a brushless down the straight. I would keep smack talking but my mom was arguing with me all night about how I don't spend enough "time with her".........so I guess instead of racing I will be in Travers city.....


*NEVERMIND!!! My parents forgot my Great Grandmas Birthday! So I will be shooting for the A baby!!!!!!!!* :hat: :hat:


----------



## Dustin

Tim, you have a P.M.


----------



## Mike Champ

Dustin said:


> Tim, you have a P.M.


You should have one too, Dustin... It's been sitting on your mailbox for 3 days now, so I figured out that you needed a reminder... 
Mike


----------



## Dustin

Mike Champ said:


> You should have one too, Dustin... It's been sitting on your mailbox for 3 days now, so I figured out that you needed a reminder...
> Mike


Really? Let me reply you.......sorry about that. :wave:


----------



## Dustin

I see Tim................and he has a P.M.................


----------



## S.Stew

BrentV said:


> Virtualrc.com has released there online RC Racing game. The game can be downloaded for free and 2 free tracks are included. Some of the cars included the HPI R40, Associated TC-3, Mugen MTX-3 and 4, 1:8 scale onroad Mugen, HPI, Kyosho etc. This game is sweet because of the mods and inputs for car setup.



Yeah, its just got released allthough the website has been up for several months.


----------



## Apl Hed

S.Stew said:


> Yeah, its just got released allthough the website has been up for several months.


 ive played it, my fastest touring car lap at oslo is 14.8, and my fastest lap with a 1/8 scale is in the low 13's. very cool game.


----------



## David Washburn

Apl Hed said:


> ive played it, my fastest touring car lap at oslo is 14.8, and my fastest lap with a 1/8 scale is in the low 13's. very cool game.



are u talking about an actuall game


----------



## S.Stew

David Washburn said:


> are u talking about an actuall game


YES... www.virtualrc.com No Stadium racing though, only serious stuff. :thumbsup: 

its been out since this summer, but noone pays attention. It just became available to download a week or so ago.


----------



## erik z

looks like ill be racin mod again losi still broke have to order the shaft gear coming out of the transmission called 3 hobby stors noone stocks them blahhh!!!


----------



## Dustin

erik z said:


> looks like ill be racin mod again losi still broke have to order the shaft gear coming out of the transmission called 3 hobby stors noone stocks them blahhh!!!


You had a whole week to order them!!! :freak:


----------



## David Washburn

Dustin said:


> You had a whole week to order them!!! :freak:




yea but some stuff in't easy to order, and if he went through riders he might be in the same spot that you were in util today :tongue: :freak:


----------



## erik z

it was my fault i thought they would have it in stock so didnt call till thursday ohwell maybe i should just buy another mf2 kit so i can have a spare part for everything naaa losi dont break


----------



## erik z

can you play this rc racing game online if so someone needs to make a server so we can race together


----------



## Dustin

I might race mod with you guys.............I don't know, mabey.


----------



## Dustin

S.Stew said:


> YES... www.virtualrc.com No Stadium racing though, *only serious stuff*. :thumbsup:
> 
> its been out since this summer, but noone pays attention. It just became available to download a week or so ago.


What are you trying to say?


----------



## TOYMINATOR

erik z said:


> can you play this rc racing game online if so someone needs to make a server so we can race together


have you ever tried Realrace Generation 2 by Duratrax? It is awsome and you can play online with a real controller. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dustin

Hey Jimmie,

You racing stock today?


----------



## tonyw

*West Michigan RC Racing - 12/4/04 Results*

We had another good turnout today. 3 heats of sedans, 2 heats of 1/12 scale, 3 heats of truck rubber, 2 heats of truck foam, 2 heats of truck mod and 1 heat of powder puff! We had a lot of new faces today and we hope they come back again. 
Roy put Marty in his place when he won the mod A main tonight. Andy won the B Main Mod with his old RC10T. Way to go Andy! 
Thanks to everybody help, we got done before 11:30 tonight!


Touring "C" Main
George Enz [email protected]
Eric Enz [email protected]
Kirt Dillon [email protected]
Jay Carlson [email protected]

Touring "B" Main
Max Kuenning [email protected]
Jason Dudda [email protected]
Andrea Louergon [email protected]
Gordon Klungle [email protected]
Chad Baker [email protected]

Touring "A" Main (The computer messed and did not print out this race times but this was the winning order) 
Pete G
Tony Whitehead
Chris Kuenning
Marty Whitehead
Denney Barlage

1/12 Scale "B" Main
Roy Dallier [email protected]
Dave Walton [email protected]
Jerrod Glover [email protected]
Denney Barlage [email protected]
Andy - no time

1/12 Scale "A" Main
Terry Rott [email protected]
Tom Heys [email protected]
Jody Flipse [email protected]
James Brink [email protected]
Mr Clean [email protected]
Chuck Lonergen - no time

Stock Truck Rubber "C" Main
Jake Phaff [email protected]
Richard Palmer [email protected]
Nick Brandel [email protected]
Ryan Clay [email protected]

Stock Truck Rubber "B" Main
Shawn Meekhof [email protected]
Davey [email protected]
Tony Whitehead [email protected]
Jack Oliphant [email protected]
Alex Reynalds [email protected]
Jim York [email protected]

Stock Truck Rubber "A" Main
Kendall Nykamp [email protected]
Mike Champ [email protected]
Tom Thomas [email protected]
Stan Strait [email protected]
Ed Lamberson [email protected]
Gene Kubiki [email protected]
Scott Gordon [email protected]

Stock truck Foam "B" Main
Nolan B [email protected]
Jimmy Howard [email protected]
Clifford Sied [email protected]
Rick Palmer [email protected]
Jeremy Chambon [email protected]
Robert Kohn [email protected]
Derrik Anders [email protected]
Roger Khon - no time

Stock Truck Foam "A" Main
Mike Champ [email protected]
Jason Brusee [email protected]
Brett Varney [email protected]
Duston Koster [email protected]
Jason Veldkamp [email protected]
TJ Postma [email protected]
Jeremy Eason [email protected]

Truck Mod "B" Main
Andy [email protected]
Tim Postma [email protected]
David Washburn [email protected]
Dave Walton [email protected]
Erik Zandstra [email protected]

Truck Mod "A" Main
Roy Dallier [email protected]
Marty Whitehead [email protected]
Jeff Gilbert [email protected]
Gordy Colburn [email protected]
Jason Busch [email protected]

Powder Puff 
Tonya Eason [email protected]
Chasity Whitehead [email protected]
Brenda [email protected]


----------



## Phat Dakota

Ok, so I'm in the market for a new Speedmerchant Rev 4. The only problem is that I can't seem to find anyplace to buy one. I checked all the places I usually order stuff from and came up empty. Does anyone else know of a place I can order one from? Post a link for me if you find one. Thanks


----------



## DaWrench

Andy:

hi,

Just call Bruce. He'll sell you one. nice car BTW. great turn in and it still runs the old skool front end. works really well with the Speed 12.

Thanks


----------



## David Washburn

we had 66 entries (if i counted right) that in sedans and trucks, that aint too bad, but it was a ton of fun last night,

also marty in the main a heat sink fell off of ur speedo i was using i found it and forgot to give it to, but i do have it


----------



## Phat Dakota

Tim,
Thanks for the info. I imagine Bruce is the guy from Speedmerchant right?


----------



## Dustin




----------



## S.Stew

Dustin said:


> Typo.



Wow, u guys got stomped. Way to go Mike.


----------



## Dustin

S.Stew said:


> Wow, u guys got *stomped*. Way to go Mike.


Not really.


----------



## J FAST

*Speedmerchant*



Phat Dakota said:


> Tim,
> Thanks for the info. I imagine Bruce is the guy from Speedmerchant right?


Hey Andy, yes Bruce is the owner of speedmerchant. I just picked one up at the Indoor Champs from him. You can order directly from him at WWW.TEAMSPEEDMERCHANT.COM Its a sweet car! I hope you get one see ya Jesse :wave:


----------



## hyena boy

hey andy

i think riders can get you one for you, but i don't know what it will cost. one thing you might want to pick up is a set of lowered pod plates.

hey bill

are you interested in my 1/12 axle?


----------



## WarpWind

hyena boy said:


> are you interested in my 1/12 axle?


Yeah, if I can ever get myself motivated on a saturday morning. PM me with what you want for it. Now, if just have to figure out whats in the 3.2 conversion for my 3.1 Knife.


----------



## S.Stew

Dustin said:


> Not really.


2 laps? Thats a pretty large margin of Victory.

Stomped.


----------



## David Washburn

S.Stew said:


> 2 laps? Thats a pretty large margin of Victory.
> 
> Stomped.


Not Really.


----------



## bustedparts

Ahhh yha it is.


----------



## David Washburn

bustedparts said:


> Ahhh yha it is.



not considering other races i have seen :jest: :jest:


----------



## JimRuninit

MArty thanks for posting the results. Also I want to give a shoutout to myself, I'm moving on up like Goerge and Weezy(2nd place in the B main). Couple of weeks ago I was in the bottom of the D main.


----------



## hyena boy

WarpWind said:


> Yeah, if I can ever get myself motivated on a saturday morning. PM me with what you want for it. Now, if just have to figure out whats in the 3.2 conversion for my 3.1 Knife.




i will be at the store on saturday. i do not remember what i paid for it, i will look it up and let you know.

i think the conversion comes with new pod plates and chassis parts.


----------



## David Washburn

so how was the sunday racing


----------



## hyena boy

bill you have a pm


----------



## tonyw

*Sunday Point Series Results*

We had lot of fun today, there was some close and fun racing today. It was a good turn out, we hope to see more of you, come join the fun!!!!!!!!! 
Here are the results:

Stock Truck Rubber "B" Main

Matt Brandel [email protected]
Jake Phaff [email protected]
Richard Palmer [email protected]

Stock Truck Rubber "A" Main

Kendall Nykamp [email protected] TQ
Marty Whitehead [email protected]
Tom Thomas [email protected]
Troy Debruyn [email protected]

Stock Truck Foam "B" Main

Nolan B. [email protected]
Gordy Colburn [email protected]
Rick Palmer [email protected]
Jimmy Howard [email protected]

Stock Truck Foam "A" Main

Mr. Clean [email protected]
Jason Veldkamp [email protected]
Jeff Gilbert [email protected]
Roy Dallier [email protected] TQ


----------



## David Washburn

looked really fun i probley will be there next weekend


----------



## Mike Champ

David Washburn said:


> not considering other races i have seen :jest: :jest:


Thanks David, I appreciate your honest opinion... lol

Let me clarify what you mean for other people that weren't there saturday :

No, I wasn't dominating in the *rubber class*, as Kendall was too fast for me. He drove really good during the main (and also, other racers just don't want to get laped twice by me, so they gave me, let's say some hard time...)
So, I don't think I would have been able to beat Kendall last Saturday. He faster, and he's the guy to beat in rubber... No doubt.
The truck I'm running in the rubber class doesn't yet handle as well as the truck I'm running in the foam class... Same for my motor... I am still working on it...

Anyway, I think in the *foam class*, not to say that I was alone, but I haven't seen anybody putting pressure on me, from the start to the end... (Or at least, I didn't feel it...)
So let's say, that with 2 laps faster (even than the mod class), it wasn't too bad... Does it sound OK for you to put it this way?

Also, here is the plan for next week :
I will run 19T to understand why it is so hard for mod truck to keep up with stock... lol... You are running mod David, right ? jk...
I'll run stock rubber too. And maybe I'll run my Mini-T in the stock foam, to see what that tiny little baby can do... Should be fun...

Have a good week David, and I'll see you ALL next weekend...
Mike


----------



## David Washburn

yea mike im running 19t also


----------



## Phat Dakota

Mike Champ said:


> Anyway, I think in the *foam class*, not to say that I was alone, but I haven't seen anybody putting pressure on me, from the start to the end... (Or at least, I didn't feel it...)


Man, someone sure does have inflated head syndrome don't they. It's a shame I don't have any foam tires for my RC10T.


----------



## Mike Champ

Phat Dakota said:


> Man, someone sure does have inflated head syndrome don't they. It's a shame I don't have any foam tires for my RC10T.


Well, you might be right. That's a shame you don't have any foam tires...

On the other part of your comment, please note that I've tried to be as humble as possible, to say that there wasn't any real competition last saturday in the stock foam truck.
Sorry if I did TQ with well other a lap on 2nd place, and won the main with 2 laps on 2nd place... What do you want me to reply to a* kid* that insist to say he doesn't agree with what Steven says...
And Did I miss anything or did I behave like a a smuck saying that around the track saturday? I don't think so...

Anyway, great win in the B-main Mod truck, Andy.
I guess cutting the track really helps to go fast, doesn't it? Hopefully, you won't have an inflated head syndrome coming from that "win" too...

Mike


----------



## Cooter

:wave: :tongue:


----------



## David Washburn

Mike Champ said:


> Sorry if I did TQ with well other a lap on 2nd place, and won the main with 2 laps on 2nd place... What do you want me to reply to a* kid* that insist to say he doesn't agree with what Steven says...
> 
> 
> Mike



wow mike glad u think so highly of me


----------



## wreckscuba

Guys,Cant we just have fun.This is a Hobby not Nascar.Yes we all get upset at times.But lets have fun :thumbsup:


----------



## Dustin

Phat Dakota said:


> Man, someone sure does have inflated head syndrome don't they. *It's a shame I don't have any foam tires for my RC10T*.


Get some RC10T rims and have Busch throw foam donuts on them.


----------



## DaWrench

Hi,

Thanks jesse for answering Andy's Question. I should of given more info.
Andy:

Hi,

If you are looking for a 1/12th scale kit the Speed Merchant is a great choice. handles well in most track conditions, not a "T" bar car(if you don't like "T" bars) very adjustable, loads of turn in at the corner. Mini would be running one if he wasn't getting a B.M.I. car this week. they were great at Cleveland also. abou t the only thing that bothers me is how heavy the oil is in the shock...... but I'm used to T bar cars. go get one ANDY!!!!!!!!!! we need more 1/12th scaler's around here


----------



## Mike Champ

David Washburn said:


> wow mike glad u think so highly of me


How old are you exactly David?


----------



## David Washburn

i'am 16 but im gonna be 17 in 11 days


----------



## Roy Dallier

Anyway, great win in the B-main Mod truck, Andy.
I guess cutting the track really helps to go fast, doesn't it? Hopefully, you won't have an inflated head syndrome coming from that "win" too...

Mike I tell you this I have read you post and it does sound like you have a big head that there is no comption in the class your running in .Maybe you should come run some 1/12
With us and see how good you are. And about Andy cutting the track ,I seen you do it all the time and being impatient on the track and take out other trucks to get by. And jump up and down on driver stand like a monkey. So if you think your best that’s ok just go and race at the other track we don’t need this here. Oh one thing this is Andy 2nd race with a truck in two years. With a truck that’s is 12 years old

And I know it your truck is old to but it was AE TEAM DRIVERS JB


So my hats off the to Andy and has for you mike please stop the JUNK now


----------



## Phat Dakota

Mike Champ said:


> Anyway, great win in the B-main Mod truck, Andy.
> I guess cutting the track really helps to go fast, doesn't it? Hopefully, you won't have an inflated head syndrome coming from that "win" too...


Dude, you must seriously have some good stuff your smokin' :dude: . If I was cutting the track, where was it? B/c it must have been so good that I and everyone else watching or marshalling the race never saw it. And to have a fat head about winning the B main, I don't think so. You must have had some wierd reality about what actually happened. Tim and I joked around right after the race and were telling each other how much fun we were having in that race and shook each others hand. But to come out and say the reason why you won is b/c there is no competition that you race against makes no one your friend or have any desire to race with you, or have any respect to race against you. If your so good at this compared to the rest of us maybe you should go elsewhere and race with the "better" racers. Two and a half years ago when we were all racing at the Skating Rink and I happened to be the guy to beat, did you see me saying how little competition there was. Nope, because I didn't have a fat head about it. I went around and helped out everyone I could. I'm sorry for you that you had to say what you did on here and tell everyone just what kind of person you are. Personally I think you owe everyone at the track an apology for saying we suck, and provide you with no meaningfull competition


----------



## Roy Dallier

wreckscuba said:


> Guys,Cant we just have fun.This is a Hobby not Nascar.Yes we all get upset at times.But lets have fun :thumbsup:


Yes ed why cant we just all fun Thats the 100000000 question????


----------



## Dustin

Roy Dallier said:


> ......... And about Andy cutting the track *I seen you do it all the time and being impatient on the track and take them out to get by................*


Hmmmm.........


----------



## Roy Dallier

:wave:


----------



## David Washburn

WOW getting a little excited are we, JK, i think it was wrong for mike to say that, but im just a KID what would i know, right mike, and as far as andy cutting the track i was in the race so i dont know.


----------



## Roy Dallier

Is that better WOW you have Posts: 721 Join Date: Aug 2004
Boy get a life Dustin Elder Statesman 
:tongue: :tongue:


----------



## Dustin

Roy Dallier said:



> Is that better WOW you have Posts: 721 Join Date: Aug 2004
> Boy get a life :tongue: :tongue:


Dude I got life, I am outside way more than most kids, and..................don't get me started. :devil:


----------



## David Washburn

Roy Dallier said:


> Is that better WOW you have Posts: 721 Join Date: Aug 2004
> Boy get a life Dustin Elder Statesman
> :tongue: :tongue:



i'm gonna say that was a little uncalled for, what did u get online today and say to ur self "i think im gonna start as many fights as possible", and come to think of it, weren't u the one who told me not to pick fights on hobbytalk, cause that wasn't the place for it


----------



## Cooter

Phat Dakota said:


> Dude, you must seriously have some good stuff your smokin' :dude: . If I was cutting the track, where was it? B/c it must have been so good that I and everyone else watching or marshalling the race never saw it. And to have a fat head about winning the B main, I don't think so. You must have had some wierd reality about what actually happened. Tim and I joked around right after the race and were telling each other how much fun we were having in that race and shook each others hand. But to come out and say the reason why you won is b/c there is no competition that you race against makes no one your friend or have any desire to race with you, or have any respect to race against you. If your so good at this compared to the rest of us maybe you should go elsewhere and race with the "better" racers. Two and a half years ago when we were all racing at the Skating Rink and I happened to be the guy to beat, did you see me saying how little competition there was. Nope, because I didn't have a fat head about it. I went around and helped out everyone I could. I'm sorry for you that you had to say what you did on here and tell everyone just what kind of person you are. Personally I think you owe everyone at the track an apology for saying we suck, and provide you with no meaningfull competition


Yes I would have to agree with you Andy that race was another highlight for me. I had a total blast trying to real you in and take first place away from ya but I just couldnt get her done, maybe next week. heheheheh 

As for this stuff that is now starting here on Marty and Tonys tread this stuff needs to stop. We all saw how it escalate on the other thread, this is the quickest way to turn a really fun hobby into a not so fun one. I think we can all learn from the mistakes of the past!!! *I know I have from mine!!!!*


----------



## Dustin

Cooter said:


> Yes I would have to agree with you Andy that race was another highlight for me. I had a total blast trying to real you in and take first place away from ya but I just couldnt get her done, maybe next week. heheheheh
> 
> As for this stuff that is now starting here on Marty and Tonys tread this stuff needs to stop. We all saw how it escalate on the other thread, this is the quickest way to turn a really fun hobby into a not so fun one. I think we can all learn from the mistakes of the past!!! *I know I have from mine!!!!*


Well said.


----------



## Dustin

So Tim,

Are you going back to stock foam this weekend?


----------



## Phat Dakota

DaWrench said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks jesse for answering Andy's Question. I should of given more info.
> Andy:
> 
> Hi,
> 
> If you are looking for a 1/12th scale kit the Speed Merchant is a great choice. handles well in most track conditions, not a "T" bar car(if you don't like "T" bars) very adjustable, loads of turn in at the corner. Mini would be running one if he wasn't getting a B.M.I. car this week. they were great at Cleveland also. abou t the only thing that bothers me is how heavy the oil is in the shock...... but I'm used to T bar cars. go get one ANDY!!!!!!!!!! we need more 1/12th scaler's around here


Thank you Tim and Jesse. I figured it was time for me to get a new car, since the last new one I bought was the original, non-graphite version of the XXX-S when it came out. My 12L3 I have is good, but it has seen it's fair share of racing. And when I broke the chassis on Sat. that was the final straw that broke the camels' carbon fiber back so to say. I'm not a fan of the Taxi Cab's on carpet so my Losi stays on the shelf in the winter and waits for the next outdoor season. I won't be able to get a new car until we (hopefully) get our end of year bonus checks next week. So I'll just zip around with my spare car until then, b/c 1/12th is just too much freaking fun.  Thanks again guys. and BTW a group of us are talking about running 1/12th scale this summer too, so my Sedan might have to go bye bye!


----------



## Roy Dallier

YEs very well said i agree tim 


As for this stuff that is now starting here on Marty and Tonys tread this stuff needs to stop. We all saw how it escalate on the other thread, this is the quickest way to turn a really fun hobby into a not so fun one. I think we can all learn from the mistakes of the past!!! I know I have from mine!!!!


----------



## bustedparts

Well my truck is just about ready for this weekend.Just waiting for my parts to get in.Been workin on my motors and got them dialed in for that track.I am going to sell my binary motors and stick with the monster stock an my core motor.I'll be ready to take the main this weekend.


----------



## JankmasterA

Cooter said:


> Yes I would have to agree with you Andy that race was another highlight for me. I had a total blast trying to real you in and take first place away from ya but I just couldnt get her done, maybe next week. heheheheh
> 
> As for this stuff that is now starting here on Marty and Tonys tread this stuff needs to stop. We all saw how it escalate on the other thread, this is the quickest way to turn a really fun hobby into a not so fun one. I think we can all learn from the mistakes of the past!!! *I know I have from mine!!!!*


FOOD FOR THOUGHT... If a certain group of people race at one track, and then leave and race at another track, does their *BEHAVIOR* change???


----------



## S.Stew

Careful with the stones guys, Glass walls.


----------



## Nolan31

Hi Gang I haven't posted anything in a while. So I thought I would say Hi and can say running electric is pretty fun even though I miss the smell of nitro. I would like to thank Roy and Marty for all the help with my set up. And all the laughs we have every week. Champ I will be on your bumper real soon as soon as I get use to this truck thing just like the 1/8 scale buggies HAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## wreckscuba

JankmasterA said:


> FOOD FOR THOUGHT... If a certain group of people race at one track, and then leave and race at another track, does their *BEHAVIOR* change???


 FOOD FOR THOUHGT....Maybe they left becouse of the way the track was being run and the way you ran the races????You always started late and took way to long between heats.Maybe thats why John said is going to run them now???Just some Food for thought ???Thats why I left anyway not sure on the other racers .


----------



## Mike Champ

Phat Dakota said:


> Dude, you must seriously have some good stuff your smokin'
> 
> ...But to come out and say the reason why you won is b/c there is no competitionthat you race against makes no one your friend or have any desire to race with you, or have any respect to race against you. If your so good at this compared to the rest of us maybe you should go elsewhere and race with the "better" racers. Two and a half years ago when we were all racing at the Skating Rink and I happened to be the guy to beat, did you see me saying how little competition there was. Nope, because I didn't have a fat head about it. I went around and helped out everyone I could. I'm sorry for you that you had to say what you did on here and tell everyone just what kind of person you are. Personally I think you owe everyone at the track an apology for saying we suck, and provide you with no meaningfull competition





Mike Champ said:


> No, I wasn't dominating in the *rubber class*, as Kendall was too fast for me. He drove really good during the main (and also, other racers just don't want to get laped twice by me, so they gave me, let's say some hard time...)
> So, I don't think I would have been able to beat Kendall last Saturday. He faster, and he's the guy to beat in rubber... No doubt.


That does sure sound to me that I think I am the best, doesn't it ?!?!?!?!? :dude:
As far as saying that there wasn't any competition, IF I said that, I didn't say it to say I'm the best. Again, I'm sorry I won with 2 laps on 2nd place... It was a good night for me in the foam class. I didn't say anything more !!!

Also, thanks for the story about 2 and half years ago... I didn't have the info you were the guy to beat at that time but *YOU've let everybody know of your wonderfull carreer in the past* !!! *thanks for being so modest and humble on that*...

If you were listening to real conversation instead of Gossip, EVERY SINGLE TIME I had somebody telling me it was an easy win (I'm talking about different saturdays also...), I've answered it worked out good for me tonight... I've never said something like "I know I'm the fastest and so I should win everytime..." or " I know it was quite easy as I'm the best...

I don't know why you don't like me, eventhough I have my idea on that... One thing is sure about it, if you get me started, I won't stop defending my opinion... Your choice...

Mike


----------



## David Washburn

well put ed, well put


----------



## Mike Champ

Nolan31 said:


> Hi Gang I haven't posted anything in a while. So I thought I would say Hi and can say running electric is pretty fun even though I miss the smell of nitro. I would like to thank Roy and Marty for all the help with my set up. And all the laughs we have every week. *Champ I will be on your bumper real soon* as soon as I get use to this truck thing just like the 1/8 scale buggies HAHAHAHAHAHA


Noland,
Please don't say that, it might sound to certain people that I am the guy to beat in foam... Some of those people don't like that...At least I didn't say it...
Hopefully, that won't inflate me already big head...

But as I always say, a race is a race and everybody can win it...
I am sure you will be there really soon...:thumbsup: 

Mike


----------



## JankmasterA

wreckscuba said:


> FOOD FOR THOUHGT....Maybe they left becouse of the way the track was being run and the way you ran the races????You always started late and took way to long between heats.Maybe thats why John said is going to run them now???Just some Food for thought ???Thats why I left anyway not sure on the other racers .


I don't care why they left, my point was regardless of what track they're racing at, they're behavior is the same. Its no more Tony and Martys fault, then it was John or Freds.


----------



## David Washburn

JankmasterA said:


> I don't care why they left, my point was regardless of what track they're racing at, they're behavior is the same. Its no more Tony and Martys fault, then it was John or Freds.




plz dont bring that here alex if u want to post somthing like that and have us respond to it on hobbytalk do it in glrc thread


----------



## wreckscuba

JankmasterA said:


> I don't care why they left


Maybe thats why they left do you think ???If you want to talk more about this call me your Dad has my number.I am done about this.


----------



## Mike Champ

Roy Dallier said:


> And I know it your truck is old to but it was AE TEAM DRIVERS JB


What is your point Roy ?

Yes it is Jeff Brown old truck.
And if you want the real story, I am the one that set it up. The first time I put it on the track last year, I made 5 lasp in 5 minutes 'cause the truck couldn't go straight... No traction in the corner...etc... Then I ended up with teeh setup I have today...

So please, don't bring pointless remarks to that discussion... But thanks for saying that my truck looks good on the track. I appreciate that...
Thanks,

Mike


----------



## Nolan31

OK Boy's let's remember we are just having fun no matter what track we are at. I like to joke around alot and have fun racing with Mike or Roy or Andy or who ever wants to have fun racing. We aren't in it for the millions and if we are were do I sign up  And Mike YES I was joking


----------



## JankmasterA

David Washburn said:


> plz dont bring that here alex if u want to post somthing like that and have us respond to it on hobbytalk do it in glrc thread


David, I wasn't the one that started bashing the club that was ED...
I was only talking about the attitude of some of the racers...


----------



## David Washburn

JankmasterA said:


> David, I wasn't the one that started bashing the club that was ED...
> I was only talking about the attitude of some of the racers...



okay...... but this isn't the place and/or time


----------



## wreckscuba

JankmasterA said:


> David, I wasn't the one that started bashing the club that was ED...
> I was only talking about the attitude of some of the racers...


 No I was bashing you and the way YOU RAN the races not GLRC .You came over here and start your crap.Call me and we can talk!!!


----------



## Mike Champ

Nolan31 said:


> OK Boy's let's remember we are just having fun no matter what track we are at. I like to joke around alot and have fun racing with Mike or Roy or Andy or who ever wants to have fun racing. We aren't in it for the millions and if we are were do I sign up  And *Mike YES I was joking*


Well Noland. I wasn't... I know you will be there to race for the win in the A-main pretty soon... :thumbsup: But be carefull not to win too often, as people might hate you after that...

Anyway, I thought everybody liked the smack talk about saying "I will be there to win the A-main again"... And in the worst case, that's all I said...

Looks like people are bashing others about what they were asking for... Amazing...


----------



## David Washburn

Mike Champ said:


> Well Noland. I wasn't... I know you will be there to race for the win in the A-main pretty soon... :thumbsup: But be carefull not to win too often, as people might hate you after that...
> 
> Anyway, I thought everybody liked the smack talk about saying "I will be there to win the A-main again"... And ini the worst case, that's all I did...
> 
> Looks like people are bashing others about what they were asking for... Amazing...


WOW mike u are takeing everything way way too serouly almost to the point were it is sad


----------



## John Warner

> Originally Posted by JankmasterA
> David, I wasn't the one that started bashing the club that was ED...
> I was only talking about the attitude of some of the racers...





David Washburn said:


> okay...... but this isn't the place and/or time


David, you're correct. Both tracks are open to provide a fun place for the person or persons that enjoy the sport/hobby of racing RC vehicles. I myself wouldn't race somewhere that I didn't have fun going to.

But remember this.... "a few bad attitudes can spoil it for lots of people"
(I can attest to this from experience!)


----------



## David Washburn

yes i totally agree with u john


----------



## JankmasterA

David, two words for you, FLIP FLOPPER...


----------



## David Washburn

see now that was uncalled for alex!!!!!!


----------



## JankmasterA

wreckscuba said:


> No I was bashing you and the way YOU RAN the races not GLRC .You came over here and start your crap.Call me and we can talk!!!


Sticks and stones ED, sticks and stones.


----------



## Roy Dallier

My point is mike you act like you have A big headand i never said you truck look good so get your quotes right or is that just you big head talking 


So please, don't bring pointless remarks to that discussion... But thanks for saying that my truck looks good on the track. I appreciate that...
Thanks,


----------



## Mike Champ

Roy Dallier said:


> My point is mike you act like you have A big headand i never said you truck look good so get your quotes right or is that just you big head talking
> 
> 
> So please, don't bring pointless remarks to that discussion... But thanks for saying that my truck looks good on the track. I appreciate that...
> Thanks,


Well Roy, you are right : you've said that the week before, not last saturday... Sorry about that...


----------



## bustedparts

OMG?!?


----------



## Roy Dallier

Nolan31 said:


> Hi Gang I haven't posted anything in a while. So I thought I would say Hi and can say running electric is pretty fun even though I miss the smell of nitro. I would like to thank Roy and Marty for all the help with my set up. And all the laughs we have every week. Champ I will be on your bumper real soon as soon as I get use to this truck thing just like the 1/8 scale buggies HAHAHAHAHAHA


Thanks nolan i like to help everybody i have tryed to be good racer but i dont think off myself as one of the fast guys. but i try hard to be fast and then you some like champ gets a big like this and slam me it just make thing hard for everybody to take.I thinks he only won 3 a main in foam.


----------



## Roy Dallier

bustedparts said:


> OMG?!?


Were do get this stuff its funny


----------



## Cooter

Well on a happier note we will be adding ED and Jason to the Mod crowd this weekend. The Mod insanity grows heheheheheh!!!!! GOTTA LUV IT!!!!!! 

How about it Rich, you and Eric wanna join the fun????? :thumbsup:  :tongue:


----------



## WarpWind

Phat Dakota said:


> I'm not a fan of the Taxi Cab's on carpet so my Losi stays on the shelf in the winter...


Hey Andy. I've been thinking about the Taxi Cabs too. Not very interested in running stock, but would you be interested in running 4 cell 19 turn for six minutes? Right now I'm thinking that's about all I'm interested in with the taxi. Maybe Denny and some others might wanna try it too. Lemme know what you think of it.

Oh, and another thing. I've got a team T4 with a few goodies I'm looking to unload, and a Novak 5800 system on the cheap too. Figured I'd give the locals a crack at them first. If interested, send me a PM.

later.....


----------



## erik z

DuraTrax 1/18 Mini Quake i know its a duratrax but this thing looks sweet watch the videos of it here http://www.duratrax.com/gallery/dtxd11-01b.mpg


----------



## erik z

and if thats not enough http://www.duratrax.com/gallery/dtxd11-02b.mpg


----------



## Phat Dakota

WarpWind said:


> Hey Andy. I've been thinking about the Taxi Cabs too. Not very interested in running stock, but would you be interested in running 4 cell 19 turn for six minutes? Right now I'm thinking that's about all I'm interested in with the taxi. Maybe Denny and some others might wanna try it too. Lemme know what you think of it.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know, but I think I might stick to the 1/12th scale, it's just too much fun.
Click to expand...


----------



## David Washburn

yea those are cool, how about a monster truck class im thinking of getting a emaxx is there anyone who has one they want to race, i know u have a stamped erik


----------



## Mike Champ

Roy Dallier said:


> My point is mike you act like you have A big head and i never said you truck look good so *get your quotes right or is that just you big head talking *


About getting the quotes right, I think Andy posted that :

"Personally I think you owe everyone at the track an apology for saying we suck, and provide you with no meaningfull competition"

I've never said this, so keep it real, and I will too... thanks...
I am not going to let people say I have a big head when I didn't say what they are claiming I've said... !!!

I will call a big head people that are PROUD of everything they do or have. So let's go back to reality, and have a look at ourself, before bashing others...

Let's go to the core of the issue right now, 'cause I have other things to do...

I think you and Andy have something against me because I wanted to race at GLRC last weekend and came back to the track because there wasn't to be any racing there... You want to find other excuses to bash me, fine... Look at yourself and try to understand that you are acting like kids. You take things personally against GLRC and want to project that on me, again fine... I'm passed that kinder garden stuff...

Now, let me race and have fun racing. I am not perfect and yes I get angry at people who don't care about marshalling. It just shows how SELFISH they are in their everyday life... Same thing for CHEATERS. They just want to fool themself about who they are, and I think these are the people with the BIG HEAD... I don't think like that... So stop saying that...

And BTW, I wasn't the louder guy on the driver stand last saturday, so please choose your "target" correctly about each topics... Thanks
And I don't go and talk to Marty or Tony about how loud some racers are on the driver stand... I'm also passed that age...

Also, it is just amazing how almost all the racers that I know that were racing at GLRC were litterally bashing WMRC before, and the only thing they can do now is bashing GLRC... People don't know where to stand or are confused... This is sad, very sad. And yes, I say KIDS !!!

I know who I am. I've never bashed any of the clubs. Never will.
I can only regret that some people behave at the track like they behave in their life. If something sucks, that's only few people's attitude, not whether there is enough competition or not. But I respect them and never said anything mean to them, 'cause I know I am not perfect, so I accept that they are not either... Please try to do the same, and stop provocating me...

And guys, let it go about the GLRC vs. WMRC...
You are ALL claiming you want to have fun racing, but it won't happen if you don't let it go...

Mike


----------



## WarpWind

Phat Dakota said:


> I don't know, but I think I might stick to the 1/12th scale, it's just too much fun.


Alrighty then. I've got a Pro4 to add to my previous list if anyone is interested.


----------



## wreckscuba

Tony and Marty thanks for giving us a great place to race


----------



## bustedparts

Well I dont hav any mod motors.I would have to get one to run,How much is a second class?I have enough batteries to run 2 classes.Do they make a 64p setup for the t4?I was just woundering for more gearing options.I want to give mod a try,Well see how it goes this weekend.


----------



## tonyw

bustedparts said:


> Well I dont hav any mod motors.I would have to get one to run,How much is a second class?I have enough batteries to run 2 classes.Do they make a 64p setup for the t4?I was just woundering for more gearing options.I want to give mod a try,Well see how it goes this weekend.


 
second entry is $5.00.
THANKS MARTY


----------



## TOYMINATOR

Phat Dakota said:


> Man, someone sure does have inflated head syndrome don't they. It's a shame I don't have any foam tires for my RC10T.


I can make you a pair for $30 plus rims.


----------



## TOYMINATOR

Cooter said:


> Well on a happier note we will be adding ED and Jason to the Mod crowd this weekend. The Mod insanity grows heheheheheh!!!!! GOTTA LUV IT!!!!!!
> 
> How about it Rich, you and Eric wanna join the fun????? :thumbsup:  :tongue:


don't forget Clifford the big red dog too!!!!


----------



## TOYMINATOR

bustedparts said:


> Well I dont hav any mod motors.I would have to get one to run,How much is a second class?I have enough batteries to run 2 classes.Do they make a 64p setup for the t4?I was just woundering for more gearing options.I want to give mod a try,Well see how it goes this weekend.


NO,Bad idea,like stripping spur gears? they do make a 78,81,84and 87 in 48 pitch. :thumbsup:


----------



## wreckscuba

I had better get to work on my mod motors .They all have been seting since we moved indoors and they need to be cut and new brushes in them.Since Tim volunteered me to run mod:drunk: I think I will make sure I bring all my spare parts :freak:


----------



## S.Stew

TOYMINATOR said:


> NO,Bad idea,like stripping spur gears? they do make a 78,81,84and 87 in 48 pitch. :thumbsup:



one tooth difference in 48 pich is equal to 2 teeth in 64. If u mesh them right u shouldnt have a problem, but i dont know anybody that makes them. That silly slipper...


----------



## David Washburn

Hey busch print this off and give it too clifford to read,


In radio-controlled car racing attitude is everything. You must not forget that the whole point of all this is to have a good time and have FUN. Sometimes while qualifying someone may accidently hit your car on the track don't get mad; it's part of racing.* If a leader (1st, 2nd or 3rd) is about to pass you, let them go by. If they are lapping you, they're faster. On the other hand, if you're a leader going through lapped traffic, tell the other drivers that you're the leader*. But, don't expect everyone to pull over immediately. This advice is just proper etiquette, but in racing never forget that anything can happen. Follow the RULES and HAVE A GOOD TIME! :jest: :jest: :thumbsup:


----------



## TOYMINATOR

S.Stew said:


> one tooth difference in 48 pich is equal to 2 teeth in 64. If u mesh them right u shouldnt have a problem, but i dont know anybody that makes them. That silly slipper...


that may be fine in a oval car or an on road car but trucks take too mutch abuse the motor plate does flex alot in crashes and over jumps.besides like that 1 tooth difference is going to make you faster on a offroad track.


----------



## DaWrench

Son:

Hi,

E Mail me or call. I have some Q's for you about a few things

Thanks

your dirt Dad


----------



## Phat Dakota

Mike Champ said:


> You take things personally against GLRC


who said anything about glrc? Now I'm really confused :freak:.


----------



## Chelle Lee

*Enough!!!*

This stuff is getting out of hand. Everyone is on here bashing each other, and starting crap. It's enough to make me want to just give this hobby up.  I swear you guys all act like a bunch of spoiled little kids, trying to one up each other with the insults. If someone has an issue with someone, be a grown up and take it to them personally, not play these silly games. It's funny, as much animosity as there is on these boards, everyone seems to be fine at the track...must be that sitting at home behind a computer screen, and not face to face with someone makes it easier to be nasty. 

I was looking forward to getting out to race again this weekend, but if this is the way it's gonna be, I'll find something else to do, where there aren't so many "drama queens"


----------



## Crazydave25

I have to agree with Michelle, It sure is enjoyable to read pages upon pages of whining about the he said he said.... Saturday was my first race in over a year, i had a great time.... their is alot of great competition out their this year. It feels great to win A-Main, but, the only benefit is bragging rights for a week, until you can prove yourself again. Heck I ended up wrecking in 2 qualifiers, and getting 2nd in the B. 

I still had a great time though. That is what it is all about right? The fact of the matter is, none of the whining bothers me, but if that is what ths forum is about then should we start another forum to talk about racing?

My two cents......

Davey


----------



## mbeach2k

Hey, if you guys want to come out and race with us on sunday we been having a good time racing oval and everbody there has been getting along great!!!!!!


----------



## kevinm

After reading the last 7 pages, I've reached the conclusion that the entire Grand Rapids area needs to SWITCH TO DECAF! 

This whole "discussion" seemed to start after one person basically said that a 2 lap margin of victory was impressive, and another said it wasn't. In my _limited_ experience in this hobby (which I've been doing since some of you were in diapers), I believe a 2 lap margin of victory DOES qualify as "getting stomped". (Chuck demonstrated this several times this summer. I was one of the "stompees".  )

Lighten Up! It's TOY CARS!


----------



## Fred Knapp

kevinm said:


> After reading the last 7 pages, I've reached the conclusion that the entire Grand Rapids area needs to SWITCH TO DECAF!
> 
> This whole "discussion" seemed to start after one person basically said that a 2 lap margin of victory was impressive, and another said it wasn't. In my _limited_ experience in this hobby (which I've been doing since some of you were in diapers), I believe a 2 lap margin of victory DOES qualify as "getting stomped". (Chuck demonstrated this several times this summer. I was one of the "stompees".  )
> 
> Lighten Up! It's TOY CARS!


Well put Kevin. You know, I was one of those stompees also!!


----------



## bustedparts

END OF DISCUSSION.  Next topic,who's racin what this weekend.I will be running stock and mod in my truck.Hows about everyone else?


----------



## Mike Champ

Chelle Lee said:


> This stuff is getting out of hand. Everyone is on here bashing each other, and starting crap. It's enough to make me want to just give this hobby up.
> ...
> I was looking forward to getting out to race again this weekend, but if this is the way it's gonna be, I'll find something else to do, where there aren't so many "drama queens"


Michelle,
I do agree with you.
I'm sorry I got excited and respond to the provocations. I should have just ignore the infant comments, and not reply with even more childish responses...

*I apologize to the people that are reading this thread*. I played stupid games with people that have something against me, or that are projecting something on me. It is sad, and I'm sorry I let it happen and I involved myself into this. I guess it was just too funny hearing those kind of comments, coming from that person, and I just couldn't contain it...


It won't happen again. I will from now ignore posts like :


Roy Dallier said:


> i try hard to be fast and then you some like champ gets a big like this and slam me it just make thing hard for everybody to take.I thinks he only won 3 a main in foam.





Phat Dakota said:


> who said anything about glrc? Now I'm really confused .


If somebody has anything to say to me, come and see me at the track, and speak your truth... I'll be happy to correct my behavior if it is a problem for you.

I though a little smack talk was FUN, but I guess it depends from who it is coming from. When about 2 weeks ago, Tim was saying "*I'll be there to defend my (1st) win in the A-main*", it is *OK*. But when "Mr Super Big Head Mike Champ", as some likes to call me is saying "*So let's say, that with 2 laps faster (even than the mod class), it wasn't too bad*..." then it is *NOT OK*... I am *VERY VERY confused* :freak: ... But I guess from now on, I'll keep my thought for me and will share them only with my *REAL* friends...

I just wish from now on that people can back up their *"Fair Play" talking* with a correct and honest behavior *on the track*...

Also, I hope you will still think that the hobby is FUN Michelle, and I hope to see you very soon at the track.

Mike


----------



## Mike Champ

bustedparts said:


> Next topic,who's racin what this weekend.I will be running stock and mod in my truck.Hows about everyone else?


I should be racing 19T in foam and stock in rubber.
Also, if I can race the mini-t with the stock foam class, I might do it too.
It will sure keep me busy...

Mike


----------



## Dustin

Mike Champ said:


> I should be racing 19T in foam and stock in rubber.
> Also, if I can *race the mini-t with the stock foam class*, I might do it too.
> It will sure keep me busy...
> 
> Mike


Watch out for me....... :devil: :devil: :devil:


----------



## Dustin

Mike Champ said:


> I should be racing 19T in foam and stock in rubber.
> Also, if I can race the mini-t with the stock foam class, I might do it too.
> It will sure keep me busy...
> 
> Mike


I am thinking about racing mod, but I don't think my batts would last 5 minutes with a 7turn double. Most likely I will just race stock foam.


----------



## S.Stew

Dustin said:


> I am thinking about racing mod, but I don't think my batts would last 5 minutes with a 7turn double. Most likely I will just race stock foam.



have u considered a higher wind? 12t? even a 15t?


----------



## Cooter

bustedparts said:


> END OF DISCUSSION.  Next topic,who's racin what this weekend.I will be running stock and mod in my truck.Hows about everyone else?


Ill be runnin mod!!! TOO MUCH POWER--------CANT DRIVE IT WORTH A DARN------BUT BOY IT WAS FUN TRYING!!!!!!


----------



## Dustin

S.Stew said:


> have u considered a higher wind? 12t? even a 15t?


Don't have the money for a new motor.


----------



## David Washburn

Cooter said:


> Ill be runnin mod!!! TOO MUCH POWER--------CANT DRIVE IT WORTH A DARN------BUT BOY IT WAS FUN TRYING!!!!!!



i know aint it quite fun to try and be faster than we really are 
:jest:


----------



## erik z

anyone interested in my t4 you can check it out at the track saturday takin offers going to the dark side of LOSI


----------



## Cooter

David Washburn said:


> i know aint it quite fun to try and be faster than we really are
> :jest:


Yea but Ill work hard at getting better, need to be able to run the brushless at 120% not 80% heheheheehh!!!!!! See Ya Sat  :wave:


----------



## David Washburn

Cooter said:


> Yea but Ill work hard at getting better, need to be able to run the brushless at 120% not 80% heheheheehh!!!!!! See Ya Sat  :wave:


i agree 120%, see ya sat
:thumbsup:


----------



## Nolan31

:wave: :roll: :wave:


----------



## JimRuninit

HMMmmmmmm Mod???? I think I will stick with stock. :thumbsup: I just got in from the track. Got a little practice in today. I'm ready for a little action Saturday. Just curious.. Did the onroad guys ended later than normal? Just trying to figure out what time should I be there. Aiming for the A-main. Yea I know it's not enough room for all of us. See you guys in a couple of days Peace!


----------



## TOYMINATOR

Cooter said:


> Ill be runnin mod!!! TOO MUCH POWER--------CANT DRIVE IT WORTH A DARN------BUT BOY IT WAS FUN TRYING!!!!!!


aren't we all trying!!!!! :wave:


----------



## wreckscuba

Well I just put the 19turn back together and its in the truck ready to go.:thumbsup: Fresh brushes and some new bearings .Now if i could just tune up the driver I would be all set :drunk:


----------



## Dustin

Jimmie, 

I was gonna race Mod, but if you race stock foam instead of rubber I'll race with ya! :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## NITROMAGNATIC

tonyw said:


> I am starting this thread to provide infomation and comments about RC Racing in the Grand Rapids Area


#1 post on this thread, it doesn't say anything else!

later Pete


----------



## Dustin

Hey guys,

Everybody who races stadium, please vote on the thread Washburn made in offroad forums.


----------



## David Washburn

i will say this brushless systems may have a few bugs in them but when they go bad novak fixes the problem fast, they overnighted me a brushless system for free.


----------



## erik z

any one interested in some car or truck kits the hobby shop bye me rivertown hobbies he is havin sale on his kits trying to reduce his invintory before he moves to new location he is located just off the rockford exit the corner of algoma and 10 mile has losi kits too rtr savage kit for $400 not bad price


----------



## David Washburn

what does he got in the way of truck and at what cost or discount


----------



## erik z

gas or electric kits dave


----------



## David Washburn

electric, what do they give for discounts in this sale


----------



## Crazydave25

Question for ya'll. Thinking about giving mod a try with foam tires. right now i am running stock with rubber tires. Any suggestions for motor/tire selection since i am not sure what to purchase. I am runnin' a T3. Would a 19 Turn be fine for this track? Would i be better off getting a brushless system? Any help would be great.

Davey


----------



## wreckscuba

Most of the racers are running brushless in mod .But there is a few running brushed.I am going to run A 19turn this weekend in mod with rubber tires and see what happends.The stock class is geting more laps then mod. As for what foams most are running somthing in the green compound.Jason Bush can set you up with some.


----------



## Mike Champ

wreckscuba said:


> Most of the racers are running brushless in mod .But there is a few running brushed.I am going to run A 19turn this weekend in mod with rubber tires and see what happends.The stock class is geting more laps then mod. As for what foams most are running somthing in the green compound.Jason Bush can set you up with some.


The Rubber class is almost as fast (usually only few seconds slowest...) as the Foam class with a stock motor. There is a lot of traction on the carpet...

I've seen people running 19T with rubber tires and it looks a little more challenging than with foam... So if you have a good mod motor (Brushless or strong 19T, or anything under 15x2...) I will definitely recommand running foam...

Mike


----------



## Dustin

Hey Erik,

You have a P.M. thats been sitting there for a while.


----------



## TOYMINATOR

wreckscuba said:


> Most of the racers are running brushless in mod .But there is a few running brushed.I am going to run A 19turn this weekend in mod with rubber tires and see what happends.The stock class is geting more laps then mod. As for what foams most are running somthing in the green compound.Jason Bush can set you up with some.


Just made 7 sets of 4 tonight! AE rims. :thumbsup:28 tires!!!!


----------



## Crazydave25

How much are you getting for those foams for a set?

Davey


----------



## Kevin

This message is for ANYONE! So if you know the answer, could you please take a few seconds to respond. 

What time will STADIUM racing start tomorrow night (12/11/04) at the Jenison Club?

Thank you


----------



## wreckscuba

Sign ups close at 5:45pm racing starts at around 6pm :thumbsup:


Kevin said:


> This message is for ANYONE! So if you know the answer, could you please take a few seconds to respond.
> 
> What time will STADIUM racing start tomorrow night (12/11/04) at the Jenison Club?
> 
> Thank you


----------



## Kevin

*Thank*

Thank you


----------



## David Washburn

Crazydave25 said:


> How much are you getting for those foams for a set?
> 
> Davey



if t he didn't raise the price it is 50.00 for four


----------



## WarpWind

David Washburn said:


> if t he didn't raise the price it is 50.00 for four


That sounds pretty fair. Thats pretty much what you'd pay for tower hobbies with shipping.


----------



## David Washburn

WarpWind said:


> That sounds pretty fair. Thats pretty much what you'd pay for tower hobbies with shipping.


yea i thought so also, i got a set and they are awesome tires, the best that i ever ran
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Fred Knapp

Hey Andy,
I'm not sure what you doing on the 25th but your welcome to join my family again this year for some good eating.


----------



## Dustin

Hey Jason B.,

I don't need a ride tommorrow because I am going with my parents to a gun and knife show, and after that they will take me to the track. 

Thanks,

-Dustin K.


----------



## Dustin

Erik Z.,

Are you running stock or mod or what? I will be running stock foam. 

See ya tommorrow,

-Dustin


----------



## Fred Knapp

TOYMINATOR said:


> Just made 7 sets of 4 tonight! AE rims. :thumbsup:28 tires!!!!


Andrew needs a new set. If you could stop by the track I'll gladly buy some so he can run in the truck oval class Sunday.
Thanks, Fred.


----------



## TOYMINATOR

David Washburn said:


> if t he didn't raise the price it is 50.00 for four


ACTUALLY IT IS $44 FOR 4, BETTER YET. :thumbsup:


----------



## TOYMINATOR

knapster said:


> Andrew needs a new set. If you could stop by the track I'll gladly buy some so he can run in the truck oval class Sunday.
> Thanks, Fred.


SURE THING FRED.


----------



## David Washburn

TOYMINATOR said:


> ACTUALLY IT IS $44 FOR 4, BETTER YET. :thumbsup:




WOW, at that price im gonna buy me three sets, yea right
:jest: :jest:


----------



## JimRuninit

Yes! Those foams that Jason Busch put together are the best!


----------



## Dustin

Looks like I will be running mod today!


----------



## wreckscuba

Had A blast tonight in mod :thumbsup: But I think next week I will be back in stock.I still cant believe how long Tim and Jason went in King of the hill.Thats just crazy.


----------



## tonyw

We had a blast tonight. i forgot the results tonight so I will post them sometimes tomorrow afternoon.
The king of the Hill was crazy tonight. 23 drivers started out. Tim Potma and Jason Bush went at it for 1 & 1/2 hour before Tim battery finally gave up. WoW!


----------



## bustedparts

Yes I had a blast tonigt.There was some great drivin by all this evening.I had a great time.Maybe next week I'll run mod to!Who knows?


----------



## Cooter

tonyw said:


> We had a blast tonight. i forgot the results tonight so I will post them sometimes tomorrow afternoon.
> The king of the Hill was crazy tonight. 23 drivers started out. Tim Potma and Jason Bush went at it for 1 & 1/2 hour before Tim battery finally gave up. WoW!



Yea that was a blast!!!!!! My arms were just about ready to fall off at the shoulder. Tommorow ill prolly be in traction heheheheheh THE PAIN!!!!!!!

Thanks again to Tony and Marty for another well run well organized night of racing. SeeeeeeYA next week!!!!!  :wave: :tongue:


----------



## TOYMINATOR

Cooter said:


> Yea that was a blast!!!!!! My arms were just about ready to fall off at the shoulder. Tommorow ill prolly be in traction heheheheheh THE PAIN!!!!!!!
> 
> Thanks again to Tony and Marty for another well run well organized night of racing. SeeeeeeYA next week!!!!!


YEA,I can't believe they stole our chairs!!!! BRUSHLESS RULES!!!! How did you all like the wheelies,at over an hour into it???? I have THE RECORD time+7 laps at full throttle(could have done a few more reallly S-L-O-W)!!!! Great race COOT!!!:thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## David Washburn

Yea, it was a blast just like every weekend, and i can't believe that u guys went that long i figured u would of made a deal brfore then, see that show that i should of waited until the king of the hill started, but oh well it was fun any way. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## erik z

i let bush drive the mf2 i think he loved had huge smile on his face :thumbsup:


----------



## TOYMINATOR

erik z said:


> i let bush drive the mf2 i think he loved had huge smile on his face :thumbsup:


BUSCH!! :thumbsup: Get it strait!!!


----------



## Dustin

TOYMINATOR said:


> BUSCH!! :thumbsup: Get it strait!!!


LOSI!! Get it straight! :jest:


----------



## David Washburn

Dustin said:


> LOSI!! Get it straight! :jest:



THERE IS 2 WAYS TO SPELL STRAIT, STRIGHT :jest: :jest:


----------



## John Warner

David Washburn said:


> THERE IS 2 WAYS TO SPELL STRAIT, STRIGHT


 .... :freak:.... :drunk:


----------



## wreckscuba

*STRAIT And *No entry found for _STRIGHT_

adj : strict and severe; "strait is the gate" n 1: a narrow channel of the sea joining two larger bodies of water [syn: sound] 2: a bad or difficult situation or state of affairs [syn: pass, straits]No entry found for _STRIGHT_.


----------



## S.Stew

I hope you are good at math.


----------



## Dustin

wreckscuba said:


> *STRAIT And *No entry found for _STRIGHT_
> 
> adj : strict and severe; "strait is the gate" n 1: a narrow channel of the sea joining two larger bodies of water [syn: sound] 2: a bad or difficult situation or state of affairs [syn: pass, straits]No entry found for _STRIGHT_.


Exactly. :thumbsup:


----------



## John Warner

I seem to remember _somebody_ using the word "genius", wonder who that could have been?
Good job Ed, I was going to do the same thing but you beat me to it!!


----------



## John Warner

From our "thought you should know dept"......

We had a visit at the club yesterday from a couple of our local area racers. When they left, so did a pinion rack full of pinions that belonged to Tim Exelby. However.... When they were confronted about the situation they chose to happily return the stolen items in lue of us calling the police department. I'm withholding their names, but many of you know them. I believe Jason Busch knows them as well.


----------



## S.Stew

So Tim got them back? Thats good!


----------



## wreckscuba

Thats good we dont need that at any Track.


----------



## Mike Champ

Well Guys,

Unfortunately I have been asked not to race at the West Michigan track anymore. It appears a couple things have led Tony and Marty to tell me not to return to their building. There was an incident after last weeks races, where I got in a banter that turned ugly regarding my win. In addition, I was told several people were complaining about an attitude they perceived from me. 

I have a great Passion and Respect for the sport of RC car racing. I truly love it. I would like to take this opportunity to those open to listening that my intentions were not to harm anyone personally. Respect and Passion for a sport can sometimes lead to defending it. I will be the first to admit that sometimes I have gotten a bit carried away yet I hope you can all identify with the desire to compete in the nature of fairness.

To my regret, this is Tony and Marty's way of handling the situation. I will continue to race at GRLC and I look forward to racing with new and old friends there.

Mike Champ (aka Frenchy)
http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb001_ZNxdm006http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb001_ZNxdm006  RC Racing Supporter


----------



## S.Stew

oh? Any bloodshed?


----------



## TOYMINATOR

wreckscuba said:


> Thats good we dont need that at any Track.


They have been at your track!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## John Warner

TOYMINATOR said:


> They have been at your track!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Yep, as a matter of fact they were there yesterday from what I've heard.


----------



## JimRuninit

I had a great time racing this weekend Saturday and Sunday! The track setup was awesome! It was fun clearing that table top! It was a blast watching Marty's truck rip! The only thing his truck needed was a cape!  Oh yes I beat by a girl in the main..  .What great group of guys and gals! See ya next week!


----------



## JimRuninit

It was cool seeing Rich out there! I like that paint job you was sporting!


----------



## bustedparts

Thanks jimmyI am planing on being out there for next weekends races.See yha all there!


----------



## Fred Knapp

Mike Champ said:


> Well Guys,
> 
> Unfortunately I have been asked not to race at the West Michigan track anymore. It appears a couple things have led Tony and Marty to tell me not to return to their building. There was an incident after last weeks races, where I got in a banter that turned ugly regarding my win. In addition, I was told several people were complaining about an attitude they perceived from me.
> 
> I have a great Passion and Respect for the sport of RC car racing. I truly love it. I would like to take this opportunity to those open to listening that my intentions were not to harm anyone personally. Respect and Passion for a sport can sometimes lead to defending it. I will be the first to admit that sometimes I have gotten a bit carried away yet I hope you can all identify with the desire to compete in the nature of fairness.
> 
> To my regret, this is Tony and Marty's way of handling the situation. I will continue to race at GRLC and I look forward to racing with new and old friends there.
> 
> Mike Champ (aka Frenchy)
> RC Racing Supporter


So you got into a *banter,* A good humored teasing, and you were ask to leave? Sounds like an altitude problem, either that or cranialanalrectitis.


----------



## Dustin

John Warner said:


> Yep, as a matter of fact they were there yesterday from what I've heard.


Yes, every weekend I go there he pits right behind me before he leaves from racing sedan. He has a purple Traxxas 4tec,?, with a novak brushless system.


----------



## Dustin




----------



## Fred Knapp

Dustin said:


> Sorry to here that Mike..........I personally don't think the situation was handled right.


I can agree with that.


----------



## David Washburn

knapster said:


> I can agree with that.



DITTO


----------



## John Warner

> Originally Posted by Mike Champ
> Well Guys,
> 
> Unfortunately I have been asked not to race at the West Michigan track anymore. It appears a couple things have led Tony and Marty to tell me not to return to their building. There was an incident after last weeks races, where I got in a banter that turned ugly regarding my win. In addition, I was told several people were complaining about an attitude they perceived from me.
> 
> I have a great Passion and Respect for the sport of RC car racing. I truly love it. I would like to take this opportunity to those open to listening that my intentions were not to harm anyone personally. Respect and Passion for a sport can sometimes lead to defending it. I will be the first to admit that sometimes I have gotten a bit carried away yet I hope you can all identify with the desire to compete in the nature of fairness.
> 
> To my regret, this is Tony and Marty's way of handling the situation. I will continue to race at GRLC and I look forward to racing with new and old friends there.
> 
> Mike Champ (aka Frenchy)
> RC Racing Supporter





knapster said:


> So you got into a *banter,* A good humored teasing, and you were ask to leave? Sounds like an altitude problem, either that or cranialanalrectitis.


Makes me wonder if all this started at the end of the season last year when we were all at 3610 Roger B. Chaffee?
That whole deal got pretty ugly, but we didn't ban either of the offenders.
Just my $.02


----------



## tonyw

*12/11/04 Race Results For On-Road*

Touring Stock Foam "B" Main

Chad Baker [email protected]
George Enz [email protected]
Kirt Dillion [email protected]
Jason Dudda [email protected]

Touring Stock Foam "A" Main

Pete G [email protected]
Roy Dallier [email protected]
Tony Whitehead [email protected]
Denney Barlage [email protected]
Marty Whitehead NO TIME

1/12 Scale Stock "A" Main

Terry Rott [email protected]
Roy Dallier [email protected]
Jason Veldkamp [email protected]
Denney Barlage [email protected]

1/18 Scale "A" Main

Russ Heath [email protected]
Mike Jackson [email protected]
Pat Strole [email protected]
Marty Whitehead NO TIME
Adam Heath NO TIME


----------



## tonyw

*12/11/04 Races Results Stadium*

Stock Truck Rubber "B" Main

Matt Brandel [email protected]
Jake Phaff [email protected]
Nick Strait [email protected]
Joe Reames [email protected]
Andy NO TIME

Stock Truck Rubber "A" Main

Kendall Nykamp [email protected]
Stan Srait [email protected]
Tom Thomas [email protected]
Troy DeBruyn [email protected]
Todd Dekraker [email protected]
Tony Whitehead [email protected]

Stock Truck Foam "C" MAin

Eric Katt [email protected]
Jimmy Howard [email protected]
Rick Palmer [email protected]
Clifford Sied [email protected]
Jeremy Chambon NO TIME

Stock Truck Foam "B" Main

Brett Varney [email protected]
TJ Postma [email protected]
Nolan B [email protected]
Jason Brusee [email protected]
Kevin Bacon [email protected]

Stock Truck Foam "A" Main

Rich Winkelman [email protected]
Gordy Colburn [email protected]
Roy Dallier [email protected]
Randy Varney [email protected]

Truck Mod "B" Main

Tim Postma [email protected]
Jason Veldkamp [email protected]
Tom Herren [email protected]
Ed Lamberson [email protected]
David Washburn [email protected]

Truck Mod "A" MAin

Jason Busch [email protected]
Jeremy Eason [email protected]
Erik Zandstra [email protected]
Dustin Koster [email protected]
Marty Whitehead [email protected]
Jeff Gilbert [email protected]

Powder Puff "A" Main

Tonya Eason [email protected]
Chasity Whitehead [email protected]
Brenda C [email protected]

Novice "A" Main

Tyler Stanley [email protected]
Arron Stanley [email protected]
Derrik Anders [email protected]


----------



## tonyw

*12/12/04 Points Results*

Stock Truck Rubber "A" Main

Kendall Nykamp [email protected] TQ
Marty Whitehead [email protected]
Tom Thomas [email protected]
Matt Brandel [email protected]
Jake Phaff [email protected]
Jim York NO TIME


Stock Truck Foam "B" Main 

Jeff Gilbert [email protected]
Nolan B [email protected]
Jimmy Howard [email protected]
Michelle [email protected]

Stock Truck Foam "A" Main

Mr. Clean [email protected] TQ
Roy Dalier [email protected]
Jason Brusee [email protected]
Gordy Colburn [email protected]


----------



## John Warner

Tony/Marty... YOU HAVE A PM!


----------



## bustedparts




----------



## John Warner

bustedparts said:


>


Nice..... real yummie!!!!


----------



## DamageIncRacing

I always wondered where Associated's "Green Slime" came from... But I didn't know it was edible!  :devil:


----------



## David Washburn

Yea, didn;t u know it goes well with hamburgers, JK, LOL :jest: :jest: :jest:


----------



## JankmasterA

Only you would know... hahahaha


----------



## Dustin

:jest:


----------



## Crazydave25

I am curious.... Is their practice on Tuesday nights at the track? How much is cost and what are the hours?

Davey


----------



## tonyw

Crazydave25 said:


> I am curious.... Is their practice on Tuesday nights at the track? How much is cost and what are the hours?
> 
> Davey


We have stadium practice on Tuesday night (with jumps) and on Thursday night we have the touring car practice. We open from 5pm to 9 pm. (most of the time I get there around 4pm) We charge $5 for practice nights.

Thanks for asking & hope to see you there!
Tony


----------



## David Washburn

i'm just a little curious,

is there any one out there that has a monster truck (stamped, emaxx, ECT) that is willing to run in a monster truck class with me just for fun, i know that jason busch is gonna get an emaxx with me and that eric z has a stamped but is there anyone else interested


----------



## bustedparts

Monster trucks are for outside,hasnt yoour mother told you that?


----------



## JimRuninit

I'll run my T maxx with you guys.


----------



## tonyw

*Wmrc*

Here's the standings of the Sunday Stadium Truck Point Races. Every time someone signs up, $5 is going into the jackpot.
$135.00 Jackpot after only two races! Keep it up!


Stock Rubber
204 - Kendall Nykamp 
198 - Tom Thomas 
195 - Matt Brandel
193 - Jake Phaff
98 - Troy DeBruyn
96 - Jim York
95 - Richard Palmer

Stock Foam
202 - Mr Clean
198 - Roy Dallier
194 - Jeff Gilbert
192 - Gordy Colburn
191 - Nolan B (Pretty Boy)
187 - Jimmy Howard
99 - Jason Veldkamp
98 - Jason Brusee
94 - Rick Palmer
93 - Michelle


----------



## bustedparts

how many races are there and how many left?And how many throw away races?


----------



## tonyw

bustedparts said:


> how many races are there and how many left?And how many throw away races?


10 weeks.
You must race 7 of them to win any money.


----------



## XXX-T II

Hey guys youd all know me by my losi, pretty new to all of this but im having alot of fun and i thank you for all of the help and support i have recieved from many of you. looking forward to the races to come.


----------



## tonyw

XXX-T II said:


> Hey guys youd all know me by my losi, pretty new to all of this but im having alot of fun and i thank you for all of the help and support i have recieved from many of you. looking forward to the races to come.


I like my XXXT MF2 a lot. I have not broke anything yet. I can not say the same for Marty. 
We are going to have a lot of fun this winter!!!!!!!!!!!!!

tony


----------



## WarpWind

Man, there be a lot of Losi's around now. Maybe I'll stick with AE just to be different... Or maybe find an old RS4 MT. Yeah..... Or better yet, maybe a JRX-2 converted to a truck. Thats old skool. Who needs all that fancy graphite, or composites, or replacement parts..... Hmmm, on second thought.


----------



## Dustin

tonyw said:


> I like my XXXT MF2 a lot. I have not broke anything yet. I can not say the same for Marty.
> We are going to have a lot of fun this winter!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> tony


Same here! :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## David Washburn

ohhh yea well im getting somthing that will run those mf2's over, litteraly


----------



## TOYMINATOR

WarpWind said:


> Man, there be a lot of Losi's around now. Maybe I'll stick with AE just to be different... Or maybe find an old RS4 MT. Yeah..... Or better yet, maybe a JRX-2 converted to a truck. Thats old skool. Who needs all that fancy graphite, or composites, or replacement parts..... Hmmm, on second thought.


how about a AE worlds buggy with the first stealth tranny and a rpm truck conversion kit? :lol:


----------



## TOYMINATOR

David Washburn said:


> ohhh yea well im getting somthing that will run those mf2's over, litteraly


me too!


----------



## Dustin

Me too. That is if I ever get to my uncles.


----------



## JimRuninit

I should make a rap song titled "My Losi"


----------



## DaWrench

WarpWind:

Hi,

Stick with AE. do you want me to stop by and wrench for you???? a JRXT would be trick. (with the 4 link setup)

David W:

You want the SRS Truck conversion for the RC10 buggy. 1/8th scale wheels, a 2.65 transmission. and a 4/1 gear reducer for stock motors. they would flat out fly and better with the MIP 4wd conversion on it. ask your dad about them. I had one a really long time ago. they'd be killer in stadium now.

Thanks


----------



## mattbrandel

does any one know if there is going to be a new years eve race?


----------



## Roy Dallier

mattbrandel said:


> does any one know if there is going to be a new years eve race?


YES just ask Tony or Marty about times 
also i like say they Passedwith flying colors :tongue:  :tongue:


----------



## Fred Knapp

Roy Dallier said:


> YES just ask Tony or Marty about times
> also i like say they Passedwith flying colors :tongue:  :tongue:


They, who? Passed what? An IQ test?


----------



## John Warner

Roy Dallier said:


> YES just ask Tony or Marty about times
> also i like say they Passedwith flying colors :tongue:  :tongue:


Kidney stones?????


----------



## Fred Knapp

John Warner said:


> Kidney stones?????


Good. I thought perhaps it was some gas.


----------



## Roy Dallier

WOW that was fast :jest: :wave:
^
^^
^^^
^^^^
^^^^^
^^^^^^
^^
^^
^
^
^
^


----------



## Dustin

Roy Dallier said:


> YES just ask Tony or Marty about times
> also i like say they Passedwith flying colors :tongue: :tongue:


----------



## John Warner

Dustin said:


>


I agree, I think maybe he stayed at Hooters to long or something! LoL!! jk


----------



## Roy Dallier

I WISH  :wave: 

John Warner 
***Lifetime Member*** Join Date: Jan 2000
Location: Down on the corner of Wondering Why and Just Don't Get It.
Posts: 4,523 


I agree, I think maybe he stayed at Hooters to long or something! LoL!! jk
__________________


----------



## mattbrandel

anyone interested in buying a t-maxx$175, savage .25$350, maximum st pro$150, or a evader st.$125 let me know i can bring them to the track if anyone is interested. all come with controllers, motor, and all electronics.


----------



## erik z

hey jason you still want that t4 for $200


----------



## Dustin

Man.......................the police were at my neighbors and,...the man who died on the news in the construction sight was their son,.. one of my good friends.........    That ruins christmas for us.............http://www.wzzm13news.com/printfullstory.aspx?storyid=34504


----------



## JankmasterA

mattbrandel said:


> anyone interested in buying a t-maxx$175, savage .25$350, maximum st pro$150, or a evader st.$125 let me know i can bring them to the track if anyone is interested. all come with controllers, motor, and all electronics.


Matt, I might be interested in buying your t-maxx, if you have a chance this saturday you should stop buy the track so I can take a look at it.
Great Lakes Racers Club, inc
2605 Sanford Avenue SW
Grandville, Michigan
269-838-2231/ John Warner

thanks,
ALEX


----------



## WarpWind

Dustin said:


> ...one of my good friends.........


That sucks, man. Sorry to hear about it.


----------



## TOYMINATOR

erik z said:


> hey jason you still want that t4 for $200


yea,bring it saturday. :wave:


----------



## Crazydave25

Does anyone have a spare power supply that they are looking to get rid of on the cheap? Mine blew out on me during practice on tuesday... :-( No Power supply, no race for me this saturday. awwwww shucks! I guess the A-Main will just have to be left open for someone else.


----------



## David Washburn

i have one for 35.00, its a 40 amp, but it is big, it will work until u find a better one though


----------



## John Warner

David, if he doesn't want it, I'll take it. Lemme know.
Thanks!
John


----------



## David Washburn

ok i will


----------



## Crazydave25

How big is big David? I might just be interested....


----------



## troy debruyn

Crazydave25 said:


> awwwww shucks! I guess the A-Main will just have to be left open for someone else.


Mighty big shoes to fill, I hope I can, I hope I can, I hope I can...... wait, Kendell won't be there either, I think I can, I think I can, I think I can.....:drunk:  
I hope your able to make it Davey, it would be fun to race with you again!!!


----------



## Crazydave25

Thinking its a go Troy. I am getting the approval to spend $35 from my CFO (wife) to be able to get that Power Supply. Hey Mr. washburn, are you going to be their on saturday?


----------



## XXX-T II

hey all, was wondering if anyone had an inexpensive (cheap) charger for sale..neighbor hood of 50-75 that will be in jenison saturday???


----------



## JimRuninit

Can't wait for the weekend! It's going to be tough to beat last week track lay-out!


----------



## bustedparts

I cant go,I've been layed off


----------



## wreckscuba

bustedparts said:


> I cant go,I've been layed off


 Sorry to here that Rich :freak: Its always fun to race with you:thumbsup: I only wish I could get some time off.Things are nuts at work for me. Hope all works out for ya.Ed


----------



## Cooter

arnt ya sapossa be leaving for work ED


----------



## Cooter

LOOK LOOK!!!!!! Does the avatar give anything away heheheheheh. Not till Christmas though  :wave: :tongue:


----------



## David Washburn

yea i will be ther dave and i will bring the power supply


----------



## Mike Champ

XXX-T II said:


> hey all, was wondering if anyone had an inexpensive (cheap) charger for sale..neighbor hood of 50-75 that will be in jenison saturday???


I think Tony (aka Mr Clean) had 2 decent chargers for sale last time (litterally...lol) I was at the track, for even less than $50...
Depending of what you are looking for, it might be good for you to check it out. Just look for the fastest guy in the stock foam, you'll find him...

Mike


----------



## bustedparts

Cooter said:


> LOOK LOOK!!!!!! Does the avatar give anything away heheheheheh. Not till Christmas though  :wave: :tongue:


Trader!Thats allright I still woop yha with the old t4 hehe


----------



## wreckscuba

Cooter said:


> arnt ya sapossa be leaving for work ED


I am at work  will be here untill 6am


----------



## bustedparts

Well if your so busy get me a job ed!


----------



## wreckscuba

bustedparts said:


> Well if your so busy get me a job ed!


 I have 72 Freight shakers to work on.So theres always work here.I have 11 write ups and a PM to do tonight:freak:.They have been saying they are going to be hireing at the ramp.If so I will let ya know:thumbsup:


----------



## bustedparts

I take it that your a shipping and reciving supervisor?


----------



## Mike Champ

bustedparts said:


> Trader!Thats allright I still *woop yha* with the old t4 hehe


Wow !!! Is smack talk allowed now???... hummmm...

On a more serious note, sorry to hear about that Rich. Wish you all the luck to get busy again soon...

Mike


----------



## wreckscuba

bustedparts said:


> I take it that your a shipping and reciving supervisor?


 No I am a Sr Veh Technician/DOT for Fedex .In other words I am a mechanic


----------



## S.Stew

Cooter said:


> LOOK LOOK!!!!!! Does the avatar give anything away heheheheheh. Not till Christmas though  :wave: :tongue:


Way to conform. Alot of guys have that Icon. 5 by my count.


----------



## wreckscuba

S.Stew said:


> Way to conform. Alot of guys have that Icon. 5 by my count.


So hes just happy about his new truck .I wish santa would bring me a new truck


----------



## S.Stew

Its just easier to recognize whos posting what when everyone uses a different Icon. Now you've gone and forced me to READ! blarg!

Jk.


----------



## TOYMINATOR

wreckscuba said:


> So hes just happy about his new truck .I wish santa would bring me a new truck


Santa is bringinng me 2 new trucks. :lol: I've been really GOOD this year!!! :wave:


----------



## Dustin

S.Stew said:


> Way to conform. Alot of guys have that Icon. 5 by my count.


Yeah, I had hankster upload that to the list of avatars a while ago. And thinking about my truck,..............when I race again in a few weeks I am going to use a way softer setup. :thumbsup:


----------



## troy debruyn

Santa, I think is bringing me coal  I have been very bad this year  oh well, maybe next year, it's only 15 days away!!!


----------



## Cooter

S.Stew said:


> Way to conform. Alot of guys have that Icon. 5 by my count.


Yup im just happy about the new trucks im adding to my garage!!!!!! MF2 for me and a XXXT RTR2 for TJ!!!!! Life is good. Now Cassi can run Powder Puff class with my T3 . She will be as happy as I am !!!!!!!!!!!  :tongue: :thumbsup:


----------



## troy debruyn

Cooter said:


> Yup im just happy about the new trucks im adding to my garage!!!!!! MF2 for me and a XXXT RTR2 for TJ!!!!! Life is good. Now Cassi can run Powder Puff class with my T3 . She will be as happy as I am !!!!!!!!!!!  :tongue: :thumbsup:


Great, I just bought Christina (my daughter) a rustler for X-mas and she will have someone to race and practice with that is closer to her age. I hope it will make it fun for the both of them!! c-ya Saturday night


----------



## Cooter

troy debruyn said:


> Great, I just bought Christina (my daughter) a rustler for X-mas and she will have someone to race and practice with that is closer to her age. I hope it will make it fun for the both of them!! c-ya Saturday night


Thats awesome!!!!! Cassi really wants to race trucks with all the girls. She thinks thats just the coolest that all the girls get to race together.

See ya Sat!!!! :wave:


----------



## Dave Walton

Everyone is getting new trucks and I am going to run the old RC10T I think I am going backwards.:wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## Cooter

Dave Walton said:


> Everyone is getting new trucks and I am going to run the old RC10T I think I am going backwards.:wave: :thumbsup:




LOL​ :tongue:


----------



## tonyw

Cooter said:


> Thats awesome!!!!! Cassi really wants to race trucks with all the girls. She thinks thats just the coolest that all the girls get to race together.
> 
> See ya Sat!!!! :wave:


That's GREAT! I love to see the ladys having fun too. I really believe that we should show everybody that this sport is for the entire family!

Tony


----------



## Dustin

Hey guys, I have been working on the suspension setup of my MF2 at home,........I am making my rear way softer..............anybody with a Losi got any tips for the front???

Thanks,

-Dustin K.


----------



## Dustin

Guess what! Billy Easton ditched associated and signed with Losi, Novak, and Trinity! :hat: :hat: :hat:


----------



## bustedparts

I thought he diched them a while back and was working with duratraxx?


----------



## Phat Dakota

Dave Walton said:


> Everyone is getting new trucks and I am going to run the old RC10T I think I am going backwards.:wave: :thumbsup:


I don't think so! Don't worry Dave we'll get our tanks up to speed. Just keep going thicker with the shock oil. I'm going to try 120 in the front and 100 in the rear tommorrow on mine.

And Dustin, I don't have any experience with the MF2 but I would not go for a soft set-up with your truck with foam tires on carpet. All it will end up doing is getting too much bite in the rear and your truck will end up pushing like a bus. Go stiffer for the suspension with foam tires. If you need some help with your setup just look for me. I'll do what I can to help


----------



## Dustin

bustedparts said:


> I thought he diched them a while back and was working with duratraxx?


Then I guess he ditched them too! :jest:


----------



## Dustin

Phat Dakota said:


> .................
> And Dustin, I don't have any experience with the MF2 but I would not go for a soft set-up with your truck with foam tires on carpet. All it will end up doing is getting too much bite in the rear and your truck will end up pushing like a bus. Go stiffer for the suspension with foam tires. If you need some help with your setup just look for me. I'll do what I can to help


Cool. I just went to riders and picked up some spring and piston combonations. I just went to a softer setup witch feels perfect.............I think it will do me better. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dustin

Cool beans,........my uncle will not be able to move out of his apartment this weekend, so I guess I can race. Sorry to those I said I couldn't.


----------



## hyena boy

i thought duratraxx was owned by the same company as losi.


----------



## JimRuninit

Dustin.. Cool.. Your racing today!


----------



## Dustin

Welcome to the team baby!!!!!!!: http://www.teamlosi.com/AskTeam/billy-joins.htm


----------



## David Washburn

yea he is a good racer, but he needs to make up his mind on where he wants to stay


----------



## tonyw

*WMRC Racing results for 12/18/04*

We has another GREAT Day. Lots of good racing and everybody had lots of fun. Wow, 60 racers today!
We will have a New Years Eve Truck Race. Races start at 6:00pm. Cost is $5 per entry. We will race until after midnight! Please contact me or Marty if you plan on being there.

Touring "B" Main
Nate Oppenhuizen [email protected]
Gordon Klungle [email protected]
George Enz [email protected]
Jay Carlson [email protected]

Touring "A" Main
Larry Oppenhuizen [email protected]
Pete G [email protected]
Jason Dudda [email protected]
Ed Lamberson [email protected]

1/12 Scale
Terry Rott [email protected]
Tom Heys [email protected]
Andy [email protected]
Roy Dallier [email protected]
Brad Braker [email protected]
Jerrod Glover [email protected]
Mr Clean - no time

Stock Truck Rubber "D" Main
Chris Ates [email protected]
Derrik Anders [email protected]
Dade Kahn - no time
Ben Martz Jr - no time

Stock Truck Rubber "C" Main
Robert Kahn [email protected]
Alex Reynalds [email protected]
Andy - no time
Ed Lamberson - no time
Rick Kahn - no time

Stock Truck Rubber "B" Main
Dave Walton [email protected]
Todd Dekraker [email protected]
Jake Phaff [email protected]
Matt Brandel [email protected]
Nick Strait [email protected]
Richard Palmer [email protected]

Stock Truck Rubber "A" Main
Stan Strait [email protected]
Troy DeBruyn [email protected]
Tom Thomas [email protected]
Roy Dallier [email protected]
Davey [email protected]
Jim York [email protected]

Stock Truck Foam "B" Main
TJ Postma [email protected]
Greg Huizen [email protected]
Jimmy Howard [email protected]
Jeremy Chambon [email protected]
Rick Palmer [email protected]

Stock Truck Foam "A" Main
Dustin Koster [email protected]
Jeff Gilbert [email protected]
Matt Smith [email protected]
Gordy Colburn [email protected]
Michelle [email protected]
Nolan B [email protected]

Mod Truck "B" Main
David Washburn [email protected]
Jason Busch [email protected]
Clifford Sied [email protected]
Roger Kahn - no time

Mod Truck "A" Main
Tim Postma [email protected]
Erik Zandstra [email protected]
Marty Whitehead [email protected]
Jeremy Eason [email protected]
Mr Clean - no time

Powder Puff
Michelle [email protected]
Tonya Eason [email protected]
Chasity Whitehead [email protected]


----------



## knightrider999

*Saturdays Race*

Saturday what a duzy, There were alot of people there. I think it was great although my team associated had some issues, like the controler batterys died, Motor needed cleaning, things like that. I tell you what though, I'm comming back next week to take on those losi boys. hehehe

Take care all! and happy holidays to you....
Richard Palmer ,AKA "DJ"

:thumbsup:


----------



## JimRuninit

Congrats to my Losi Team mate! Dustin! :thumbsup:  Mr TQ and winner of the A-main  stock truck foam class! Get R done!


----------



## erik z

is there a new years day race


----------



## TOYMINATOR

erik z said:


> is there a new years day race


what do you think? everybody will be too drunk or hung over to drive to the track!!! :jest:


----------



## David Washburn

yea it was fun, i got the t4 hooked up real good, last night


----------



## Dustin

tonyw said:


> ..................
> Stock Truck Foam "A" Main
> Dustin Koster [email protected]
> Jeff Gilbert [email protected]
> Matt Smith [email protected]
> Gordy Colburn [email protected]
> Michelle [email protected]
> Nolan B [email protected]
> ...............


Man,...........I was millaseconds from 19 laps! :hat:


----------



## Cooter

Man last night was fun!!!!!!!!!!!! Two weeks without racin,,,, Im guna have withdraw!!!! Well last night will prolly be my last time drivin for the A-team I should be drivin the MF2 the next time out,,,,,, Man and I just got the T3 hooked up and able to handle the brushless heheheheh Oh well see ya next year!!!!!


I hope everyone Has A safe and Happy Holidays!!!!!! 
See you all next year!!!!!!​
 :tongue: :wave:​


----------



## Dustin

Next year? Man thats a long time.........   




jk


----------



## Mike Champ

tonyw said:


> Touring "A" Main
> Larry Oppenhuizen *[email protected]*
> Pete G *[email protected]*
> Jason Dudda [email protected]
> Ed Lamberson [email protected]


Wow !!! That was a very tight race, I guess... ONLY 2 laps... lol
Must have been a lot of pressure for Larry to keep his 1st place until the end of the race... I am sure NOBODY will disagree with that, right...



tonyw said:


> Stock Truck Foam "A" Main
> *Dustin Koster [email protected]*
> Jeff Gilbert [email protected]
> Matt Smith [email protected]
> Gordy Colburn [email protected]
> Michelle [email protected]
> Nolan B [email protected]


Good Job Dustin... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
And that's even faster than the mod truck...



tonyw said:


> Mod Truck "A" Main
> Tim Postma [email protected]
> Erik Zandstra [email protected]
> Marty Whitehead [email protected]
> Jeremy Eason [email protected]
> Mr Clean - no time


----------



## Dustin

Thanks Mike. :hat:


----------



## bustedparts

Well I wish I was there!Good job dustin!But Your losi wont save you!Just think it will!Have fun with that!


----------



## tonyw

*WMRC Sunday point race 12/19/04*

Here's today results. $190.00 Jackpot after 3 races!

Stock Truck Rubber
Matt Brandel [email protected]
Jake Phaff [email protected]
Marty Whitehead - no time

Stock Truck Foam "B" Main
Roy Dallier [email protected]
Jason Bussee [email protected]
Rick Palmer [email protected]
Jason Veldkamp [email protected]

Stock Truck Foam "A" Main
Gordy Colburn [email protected]
Mr Clean [email protected]
Jeff Gilbert [email protected]
Nolan B [email protected]
Dave Wollper [email protected]

Overall Standing as of 12/19/04
Stock Rubber
297 - Matt Brandel 
291 - Jake Phaff
204 - Kendall Nykamp
198 - Tom Thomas
98 - Troy DeBruyn
96 - Jim York
95 - Richard Palmer

Stock Foam
301 - Mr Clean
293 - Roy Dallier
292 - Jeff Gilbert
292 - Gordy Colburn
288 - Nolan B
192 - Jason Brusee
191 - Jason Veldkamp
187 - Rick Palmer
187 - Jimmy Howard
98 - Dave Wollper
93 - Michelle


----------



## tonyw

We will be closed Dec 25th and Dec 26th. We will have a New Years Eve Bash and normal racing on Jan 1st.


----------



## bustedparts

I dont mean to be a sitckler but,And I am not PICKIN SIDES!This BS HAS to stop!I have been around for quite a while and ALL I see on the internet is a bunch of crap about competing with the 2 track.Also the smart comments from the other track!No sense in it.It wont change!


----------



## Dustin

bustedparts said:


> Well I wish I was there!Good job dustin!But Your losi wont save you!Just think it will!Have fun with that!


We will see...........I will be back in a few weeks to defend my spot. :devil:  :devil:


----------



## bustedparts

Sweet!I'll be there!


----------



## Dustin

I probebly will not be at the races for new years,.........I think I will be out of town at my grandmas with the family,.............watching football and watching my uncles get boozed up! :jest:



_*GO MICHIGAN!!!!*_


----------



## tonyw

*1st Annual New Years Eve Bash*

We will be having our "1st Annual" New Years Eve Bash/Pot Luck Dinner this year.​ 
Doors open at 5:00PM ​First race will be at 7:00PM​Mains will start at MIDNIGHT​​ENTRY FEES WILL BE $5.00​​Parents bring your children we are going to have plenty of movies for them. They will also be able to watch the ball drop on T.V. at midnight.​So bring sleeping bags for them to "crash on" and come prepared to have a good time!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!​If you want to bring something or if you have any questions please feel free to PM or call either Tony or Marty! ​​We look forward to seeing everyone there!!!!!​​


----------



## McEason

Tonya and I won't be able to attend the New Years festivities. We will be out of town till the 2nd. It really sounds like a good time. I doubt my brothers will let me slide "with I have a race to attend"...LOL We will see everyone the following week. I think I will be going back to stock foam after this week-ends wreckage. It's a ball going fast but is beating my truck into pieces. 

Have a Merry Christmas and a Great New Years Eve race!!!!


----------



## tonyw

McEason said:


> Tonya and I won't be able to attend the New Years festivities. We will be out of town till the 2nd. It really sounds like a good time. I doubt my brothers will let me slide "with I have a race to attend"...LOL We will see everyone the following week. I think I will be going back to stock foam after this week-ends wreckage. It's a ball going fast but is beating my truck into pieces.
> 
> Have a Merry Christmas and a Great New Years Eve race!!!!


Ya'll have a good time and be safe on the road!!!! See you when you get back.

Have a Merry Christmas and Happy New Year!!!!!!!!!
Tell little one merry christmas from our little one:wave: 

The Whiteheads!


----------



## David Washburn

i should be there for the new years eve race and the normal races, that is if im not too tired, how many people do u got coming so far


----------



## Mike Champ

bustedparts said:


> I dont mean to be a sitckler but,And I am not PICKIN SIDES!This BS HAS to stop!I have been around for quite a while and ALL I see on the internet is a bunch of crap about competing with the 2 track.Also the smart comments from the other track!No sense in it.It wont change!


Rich,
Sorry about that, but the only way I can express myself is through the internet, as I can not even come and see you guys racing... I am not allowed in the WMRC building...

And BTW I haven't said anything worst than what was said by some other racers there...
Yes it is smart comments, and I'm sorry about it... And No, it won't change, and It doesn't matter to me... I am not looking for a change...
Some people have been hassles with me, for no real reasons. Every actions has consequences... Here they are... Again, Sorry about that...
Only thing I can say is if you see one of my post, just don't read it and move on to the next one...

Merry Christmas to you and to few other friends racing out there...
Mike
:wave:


----------



## David Washburn

yea that sucks that u can't race with us, it was fun haveing u there

Merry Christmas


----------



## XXX-T II

hey everyone, had another great weekend racing with you all, im looking for a power supply. If anyone has one for sale let me know if not where and what should i look for in buying one all i need it for now is one charger...thanks jake


----------



## teamductape

good job dustin and tim for winning the A mains...
I miss racing with Mike too. See you guys new years eve.
Have a Merry Christmas..


----------



## Dustin

Thanks Jason,.........and yeah,.....I miss having Mike there too....  But every body have a 

_Merry Chrismas and​a happy new year!​  _


----------



## Dustin

And drive safe!


----------



## knightrider999

*Get Ready*



XXX-T II said:


> hey everyone, had another great weekend racing with you all, im looking for a power supply. If anyone has one for sale let me know if not where and what should i look for in buying one all i need it for now is one charger...thanks jake




I've worked on the steering a little, still need my controller batteries, and I think I'm getting a new motor if not brushes this week. Hopefully a new controller in 3 weeks, a synthisized one " I think that is what it's called" with all the channels. Till then, I'm going there with a smile, no fustrations this next time, and I'm Gonna ROLL WHEELS... Even if I have to get on my knees and PUSH IT AROUND THE TRACK!!!!!!!!! HAHAHA

Take care man, and happy holidays if I don't see you before then. 

PEACE :thumbsup: :hat:


----------



## Denney

Same Tuesday/Thursday practice schedule for the next two weeks?

Thanks, Denney


----------



## Cooter

teamductape said:


> good job dustin and tim for winning the A mains...
> I miss racing with Mike too. See you guys new years eve.
> Have a Merry Christmas..


Thanks Jason!!!! We missed ya sat, just isnt the same when the whole crew isnt there heheheh. 

You and yours have A safe and happy one also, see-ya in a couple of weeks :hat: :tongue: :wave:


----------



## tonyw

*WMRC Racing*



Denney said:


> Same Tuesday/Thursday practice schedule for the next two weeks?
> 
> Thanks, Denney


Yes, we will be open for Tuesday/Thursday practice as scheduled for the next two weeks.

Tony


----------



## erik z

what about saturday january 1 are you havin racing


----------



## tonyw

erik z said:


> what about saturday january 1 are you havin racing


Yes, we will have the normal schedule racing on Jan 1st. Should be fun!


----------



## wreckscuba

Sounds like a fun time. Race all nite Race all day :thumbsup: It will be the 24hrs of rc fun.:thumbsup: If we dont go north I know we will be there


----------



## Dustin

I would race on the 1st but I think we will be up north snowmobiling. But I will be back the week after that forsure! :thumbsup:


----------



## Phat Dakota

Well no new 1/12th scale car for me yet. I was told they were in stock, so I ordered one. Well they weren't, but they gladly charged me for one anyway. Gee, that sounds a lot like a set of headers I tried to buy for my truck a few years back.:freak:


----------



## Nolan31

Everyone Have a Great Holiday and see ya for New Years


----------



## erik z

does anyone have the new evo 3 3300 batteries just wondering how they like them im lookin to upgrade to 3300 from 2400 nicads


----------



## bustedparts

I dont have the evo 3's but I have some smc 3300 and i love them.They are on there second season of indoor and they are still workin great!


----------



## David Washburn

erik what are u doing with ur 2400's, are u interested in selling them


----------



## S.Stew

Yeah, buy some 3300's...
http://yp.rcmodel.com.hk/modules.php?name=coppermine&file=displayimage&album=27&cat=0&pos=40


----------



## mattbrandel

is the powder puff class just foam tire or can u run rubber tires?


----------



## tonyw

mattbrandel said:


> is the powder puff class just foam tire or can u run rubber tires?


The Powder Puff class can run any tires or truck/buggy they have. We would love to have some more Powder Puff's!


----------



## David Washburn

IT QUIET!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





TOO QUIET!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :jest: :jest: :jest: 



hey are u holding practice for the trucks the Tuesday after x-mas


----------



## John Warner

David Washburn said:


> IT QUITE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TOO QUITE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :jest: :jest: :jest:
> 
> 
> 
> hey are u holding practice for the trucks the yuesday after christmas


You been drinking???


----------



## David Washburn

John Warner said:


> You been drinking???



no but i am extremely tired and i noticed what u meant as soon as i looked at it
just got the E and the T mixed up no biggie


----------



## John Warner

I wuz only teasing ya since it's been so quiet on the boards for the last few days! LoL!


----------



## TOYMINATOR

John Warner said:


> I wuz only teasing ya since it's been so quiet on the boards for the last few days! LoL!


QUIET?? DEAD!!!! everybody must be christmas shopping or having get togethers. :wave:


----------



## wreckscuba

And some of us are working:freak: I cant wait untill 6am as then I can go home 


TOYMINATOR said:


> QUIET?? DEAD!!!! everybody must be christmas shopping or having get togethers. :wave:


----------



## wreckscuba

Just think a few more days and SANTA will be here.Hopfully he will bring some Rc toys for us older kids :drunk:


----------



## TOYMINATOR

wreckscuba said:


> And some of us are working I cant wait untill 6am as then I can go home


You call this working ED? :lol:


----------



## David Washburn

TOYMINATOR said:


> You call this working ED? :lol:




yea he is yelling at people while he is talking to us it is similiar to what my dad does set in a office on the computer yelling at people who walk by, JK with u Ed he must be on break


----------



## tonyw

David Washburn said:


> IT QUIET!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TOO QUIET!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :jest: :jest: :jest:
> 
> 
> 
> hey are u holding practice for the trucks the Tuesday after x-mas


Yes we will! Hope to see you there!

Tony


----------



## David Washburn

yea i should be there for practice and to race on news years eve and on the saturday following news years eve, maybe i should just bring my sleeping bag and live at the track friday and saturday, jk lol, but i will be there if everything goes as planned for me, MERRY X-MAS TO ALL


----------



## Dustin

I would like to race but I am going to have to pass on the new years race, and the day after,................gotta spend some time with my family.


----------



## Dustin

Let it snow, let it snow, let it snow......................   :hat:


----------



## David Washburn

Over the river and through the woods to grandmothers house we go............what oh sry got of track, any way dustin u gonna practice this tuesday with me and scott


----------



## knightrider999

*West Michigan Rc Racing's WMRC's New Webpage is Up*

PLEASE check out our new web site, Sign up for the chat forum and give it a try. I need to get the bugs worked out of this site rather fast. Thank you

[email protected] 

www.wmrcracing.com 
Check out the forum!! It's built just for U! :wave:


----------



## David Washburn

hey if u need any pics for the web site my dad took a whole bunch of them one saturday or if u want us to take any more pics at the track we will.


OH YEA MERRY CHRISTMAS


----------



## mbeach2k

are you guys running at all this week end


----------



## tonyw

mbeach2k said:


> are you guys running at all this week end


Sorry, we will not be open this weekend. We will open next Tuesday for stadium practice. 
Tony


----------



## tonyw

David Washburn said:


> hey if u need any pics for the web site my dad took a whole bunch of them one saturday or if u want us to take any more pics at the track we will.
> 
> 
> OH YEA MERRY CHRISTMAS


David, I left you a post on our new web site forum.

Tony


----------



## mbeach2k

ok thanks


----------



## tonyw

knightrider999 said:


> PLEASE check out our new web site, Sign up for the chat forum and give it a try. I need to get the bugs worked out of this site rather fast. Thank you
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> www.wmrcracing.com
> Check out the forum!! It's built just for U! :wave:


This is our new web site! Please check it out. It is still under construction at this time. We will be posting all of our race results on this site very soon!
It has its own chat room too!


----------



## Chelle Lee

MERRY CHRISTMAS


----------



## bustedparts




----------



## David Washburn

yea real nice, rich but anyway MERRY CHRISTMAS TO ALL AND TO ALL A GOOD NIGHT


----------



## John Warner

I'd like to wish each and every one of my friends a very Merry Christmas!​


----------



## TOYMINATOR

*Merry Christmas!!!!*

MERRY CHRISTMAS ALL!!!!!! :wave:


----------



## Dustin

I've gone synthesized FM!! :hat: :hat: :hat:


----------



## hyena boy

how lat does your on road racing go on saturday?

i might head out and run my 1/12 car.


----------



## knightrider999

*Just a reminder*

Originally Posted by knightrider999
PLEASE check out our new web site, Sign up for the chat forum and give it a try. I need to get the bugs worked out of this site rather fast. Thank you

[email protected] 

www.wmrcracing.com 
Check out the forum!! It's built just for U! 

The Stats are up, And the continuous work on the site and forum is moving fast. The free to email me with your coments on improvments to the forum and website. 

Log into our forum and pm "wmrcrac" with you comments and idea's.
Thanks,

Richard,
Web Master...
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mattbrandel

tony,
can u or marty order a xxx-t axel for friday? im trying to get my fiance into racing and ive allmost got her truck done i just need an axel and a set of strikers(can't afford foams right now). she is woried about everyone laughing at her because she dosnt have the concept of driving down yet, i know that all the wonderfull people at west michigan rc racing will help us out on the stage fright with her and the driving we are hoping to see everyone for the new years eve bash. i hope everyone had a very wonderful christmas. happy holidays


----------



## tonyw

mattbrandel said:


> tony,
> can u or marty order a xxx-t axel for friday? im trying to get my fiance into racing and ive allmost got her truck done i just need an axel and a set of strikers(can't afford foams right now). she is woried about everyone laughing at her because she dosnt have the concept of driving down yet, i know that all the wonderfull people at west michigan rc racing will help us out on the stage fright with her and the driving we are hoping to see everyone for the new years eve bash. i hope everyone had a very wonderful christmas. happy holidays


Don't worry about a thing. I want to go left it goes right I want to go right it wants to go left so come on down for the fun. Myra
I have some used axles you can used until we can get some ordered so don't worry about that. Also let her know know the the Powder Puff has the most fun of all the classes.
Tony


----------



## Cooter

Hey Marty or Tony what was the shock oil weights again for the MF2? I think Marty said 30WT in front and 50WT in rear but I cant be sure LMK, I am just about to the shock assy. part of my MF2 build. That is if I can get past putting the lousy stinkin top screw in the tranny case.  Thanks, Tim......  :wave:


----------



## tonyw

Cooter said:


> Hey Marty or Tony what was the shock oil weights again for the MF2? I think Marty said 30WT in front and 50WT in rear but I cant be sure LMK, I am just about to the shock assy. part of my MF2 build. That is if I can get past putting the lousy stinkin top screw in the tranny case.  Thanks, Tim......  :wave:


Tim,
I run 40W in front and back and I think your wright about Martys.
Check out our new web site. It has its own forum and thats where we will be most of the time.
www.wmrcracing.com

Tony


----------



## Cooter

tonyw said:


> Tim,
> I run 40W in front and back and I think your wright about Martys.
> Check out our new web site. It has its own forum and thats where we will be most of the time.
> www.wmrcracing.com
> 
> Tony


Kewl thanks Tony,,,,, My MF2 should be ready to go later today!!!!!!! SSSSSSSSSSAAAAAAAAAAWWWWWeeeeeeet  :wave: 

BTW the new sight is lookin VVVVVEEERY Nice


----------



## erik z

hey dave who makes that battery cooler you have i want to order one off tower


----------



## erik z

hey Tim i got another mf2 was wondering if ya wana put mine together


----------



## Cooter

erik z said:


> hey Tim i got another mf2 was wondering if ya wana put mine together


Sure for a fee heheheheheh :thumbsup:  :wave:


----------



## Dustin

erik z said:


> hey Tim i got another mf2 was wondering if ya wana put mine together


Give me $15.00 and I'll do it! :wave: :devil: Erik,.....you should register on www.wmrcracing.com :wave:


----------



## David Washburn

erik z said:


> hey dave who makes that battery cooler you have i want to order one off tower



trinity makes it


----------



## Phat Dakota

Eric, and anyone else. I would not get a battery cooling fan. What happens when you use a fan to cool your batteries while they are charging is that it ramps up the internal resistance and causes your batteries to go bad faster. If anything I would invest in a small temp gague. Just keep an eye on the temps and when your batteries get to 130 degrees they are done, even if your charger says otherwise.

And if anyone got a nice new kit for X-mas and needs a paintjob let me know. Here's something I suprised Roy with to replace the beat up mailbox for the house.


----------



## S.Stew

haha, thats awsome Andy!


----------



## tonyw

Andy,
Take a look at out new web site.
www.wmrcracing.com
Let me know what you think.


----------



## Fred Knapp

Phat Dakota said:


> Eric, and anyone else. I would not get a battery cooling fan. What happens when you use a fan to cool your batteries while they are charging is that it ramps up the internal resistance and causes your batteries to go bad faster. If anything I would invest in a small temp gague. Just keep an eye on the temps and when your batteries get to 130 degrees they are done, even if your charger says otherwise.
> 
> And if anyone got a nice new kit for X-mas and needs a paintjob let me know. Here's something I suprised Roy with to replace the beat up mailbox for the house.


Nice job Andy. 
I have a truck body I'd like you to paint if your interested?
If so I'd like to have it painted the same way as the one you painted for William last season. The one that I won.


----------



## Phat Dakota

knapster said:


> Nice job Andy.
> I have a truck body I'd like you to paint if your interested?
> If so I'd like to have it painted the same way as the one you painted for William last season. The one that I won.


Be happy to Fred. If I remember correctly it was Candy Green on top with a small strip of Orange flames and Grey on the bottom right? Let me know when and where you want to meet.

Wow, talk about busy. That will make 6 bodies and a motorcycle tank for me to paint.

Tony, I like the site. I haven't registered or anything yet but I will when I get a chance.


----------



## Dave Walton

Andy we need to get these bodies. This is Josh C. new 1/12TH body.


----------



## hyena boy

dave

where did you get the pcture, and do you have a part number?


----------



## Dave Walton

Its a secret :wave: Perrty nice looking body isnt it.


----------



## Phat Dakota

Dave Walton said:


> Andy we need to get these bodies. This is Josh C. new 1/12TH body.



Wow! Bleepty bleep bleep bleep those look nice. Kind of remind me of the LMP Panoz cars. How many do you wat Dave? B/c I want at least 4 of them!!!


----------



## Dave Walton

Phat Dakota said:


> Wow! Bleepty bleep bleep bleep those look nice. Kind of remind me of the LMP Panoz cars. How many do you wat Dave? B/c I want at least 4 of them!!!


I was thinking 3 or 4 myself so if we do one order we can split the shiping.


----------



## Dave Walton

hyena boy said:


> dave
> 
> where did you get the pcture, and do you have a part number?


I sent you a PM with a link to those bodies. If it doesnt work let me know. :thumbsup:


----------



## Phat Dakota

Dave Walton said:


> I was thinking 3 or 4 myself so if we do one order we can split the shiping.


Sounds good to me. I'll also have your truck body ready for you tommorrow as well


----------



## hyena boy

i am interested in 2 of them if you have not ordered them yet.

dave
your link worked. i went to joshes sight and i did not see it. are you racing this weekend?


----------



## Dave Walton

I went to Josh's web site also and its not there. I posted a ? about that body on a forum that I was reading and a guy sent me that link. We will have to order them together and split the shipping. I am going to get the standard weight.The light weight bodies don't like the way I drive. :tongue:


----------



## wreckscuba

Had a great time tonight  Its was and blast.


----------



## NITROMAGNATIC

*Happy new year to all!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Phat Dakota

NITROMAGNATIC said:


> *Happy new year to all!!!!!!!!!*


Happy new year to you too Pete. Man what a blast today, or yesterday now. Man Steven and Jessie you guys should have stayed for the stadium racing as well. You missed out on Team Punt both making the A-main(Dave Walton and I). Steven you definiatly need to get that truck you were talking about and run with Dave and I in the cheaper is more fun category. I never laughed so hard on the drivers stand than I did in the main tonight. Our two trucks were both as old as everyone elses put together. What a blast. I do believe if I heard the little tweety bird correctly there will be a modified 4wd buggy class starting up shortly too. I might have to ponder with the idea of reincarnating the FrankinLosi and running it!


----------



## S.Stew

yeah, i would like too. But im broke.


----------



## hyena boy

i have to work next week, but i might be able to play if i git out in time.

i was thinking about running 19t, but i do not know where to gear it. i have an older t3 and i am running rubber,


----------



## hyena boy

tony 
can you post times from saturday?

thanx


----------



## NITROMAGNATIC

*roof height*

Andy if frankin does come out the roof in hte building isn't tall enough for the stupid air you would get of the wall, weather their is retainer or not at the top of it! sure sounds like i need a truck and let the boys fight it out in sedan!

later 


Pete

I do believe if I heard the little tweety bird correctly there will be a modified 4wd buggy class starting up shortly too. I might have to ponder with the idea of reincarnating the FrankinLosi and running it!


----------



## 9x2

Pete it would be a blast if you got a truck


----------



## tonyw

*New Years Eve Race/Party*

We had a ball New Years Eve. We ran 4 heats and the mains started after midnight. We has a DJ playing music all night and enough food to feed an army. EVERYBODY had a great time! And it was all FREE!. Can't wait until next year. Thanks everybody for making it a Great New Years Event!

Stadium Stock Rubber
Tony Whitehead [email protected]
Ed Lamberson [email protected]
Jim York [email protected]
Jake Phaff [email protected]
Matt Brandel [email protected]
Richard Palmer [email protected]
Todd Dekraker - no time

Stadium Stock Foam
Roy Dallier [email protected]
Nolan B [email protected]
Randy Varney [email protected]
Brett Varney [email protected]
Michelle [email protected]
TJ Postma - no time
Jimmy Howard - no time

Stadium Mod
Tim Postma [email protected]
Mr Clean [email protected]
Marty Whitehead [email protected]
David Washburn [email protected]
Jason Veldkamp - no time

Powder Puff
Cassi Postma [email protected]
Myra Whitehead [email protected]
Michelle Johnson [email protected]
Kelly [email protected]
Chasity Whitehead [email protected]

Mini T
Darrik Anders [email protected]
TJ Postma [email protected]
Tony Whitehead - no time


----------



## tonyw

*Sunday Stadium Point Series*

Stadium Stock Rubber
Matt Brandel [email protected] (102)
Marty Whitehead [email protected]
Jake Phaff [email protected] (99)

Stadium Stock Foam
Roy Dallier [email protected] (102)
Mr Clean [email protected] (99)
Jason Veldkamp [email protected] (98)
Gordy Colburn [email protected] (97)
Jimmy Howard [email protected] (96)
Rick Palmer [email protected] (95)


----------



## tonyw

*Sunday Stadium Point Series Overall Standings*

Jackpot is $230.00 after 4 weeks!

Stock Rubber
399 - Matt Brandel
390 - Jake Phaff
204 - Kendall Nykamp
198 - Tom Thomas
89 - Troy DeBruyn
96 - Jim York
95 - Richard Palmer

Stock Foam
400 - Mr Clean
395 - Roy Dallier
389 - Gordy Colburn
292 - Jeff Gilbert
289 - Jason Veldkamp
288 - Nolan B
283 - Jimmy Howard
282 - Rick Palmer
192 - Jason Brusee
98 - Dave Wollper
93 - Michelle


----------



## tonyw

*Saturday 01/01/05 On-Road Results*



Touring Stock Foam “B” Main
Ed Lamberson [email protected]
Chad Baker [email protected]
Ben VanDoorn [email protected]
Jay Carson [email protected]
Kirt Dillon - no time
 
Touring Stock Foam “A” Main 
Steven Stewart [email protected]
Jesse Holman [email protected]
Pete G [email protected]
Larry Oppenhuizen [email protected]
Denney Barlage - no time

1/12 Sacale “B” Main

Jerrod Glover [email protected]
Nate Oppenhuizen [email protected]
Roy Dallier [email protected]
Andy [email protected]
Jason Dudda [email protected]

1/12 Scale “A” Main 
James Brink [email protected]
Brad Baker [email protected]
Jeff Hirdes [email protected]
Terry Rott - no time
Tom Heys - no time
Denney Barlage - no time


----------



## tonyw

*Saturday 1/1/05 Stadium Results*

Novice
Tyler Beck [email protected]
Robert Kahn [email protected]
Rick Kahn [email protected]

Stock Truck Rubber "C" Main
Troy DeBruyn [email protected]
Todd Dekraker [email protected]
Claude Dulyea [email protected]
Ray Beck III [email protected]
Mike Cambon [email protected]
Keith Myers - no time

Stock Truck Rubber "B" Main
Joe Reames [email protected]
Matt Brandel [email protected]
Ed Lamberson [email protected]
Jake Phaff [email protected]
Richard Palmer [email protected]
Jack Oliphant - no time

Stock Truck Rubber "A" Main
Andy [email protected]
Tom Thomas [email protected]
Kendall Nykamp [email protected]
Jim York [email protected]
Dave Walton [email protected]
Josh Hembreugh - no time

Stock truck Foam "B" Main
Jeremy Chambon [email protected]
Dale Kahn [email protected]
Mike Hembreugh - no time
Tony Whitehead Jr - no time

Stock Truck Foam "A" Main
Roy Dallier [email protected]
Jason Veldkamp [email protected]
TJ Postma [email protected]
Rick Palmer [email protected]
Rich Winkelman [email protected]

Truck Mod "B" Main
Rich Winkelman [email protected]
David Washburn [email protected]
Clifford Sied [email protected]
Scott Ogborn [email protected]
Roger Kahn - no time

Truck Mod "A" Main
Marty Whitehead [email protected]
Jason Busch [email protected]
Tom Herren [email protected]
Erik Zandstra [email protected]
Tim Postma [email protected]

Powder Puff
Chasity Whitehead [email protected]
Christina DeBruyan [email protected]
Cassi Postma [email protected]
Angie Becker [email protected]

Monster Trucks
Jamie Korreck [email protected]
David Washburn [email protected]
Robert Kahn [email protected]
Rick Kahn [email protected]
Rick Castillo - no time


----------



## Phat Dakota

Well so much for ordering a new 1/12th scale car. I was refunded my $ today b/c now they have no idea when they would be able to get one to me. They were suppose to ship it last week but they didn't get any made. I'll just have to stick with the back-up car and get some fresh parts for it. Hoo-rah


----------



## S.Stew

who did u order from?


----------



## NITROMAGNATIC

Phat Dakota said:


> Well so much for ordering a new 1/12th scale car. I was refunded my $ today b/c now they have no idea when they would be able to get one to me. They were suppose to ship it last week but they didn't get any made. I'll just have to stick with the back-up car and get some fresh parts for it. Hoo-rah


Hey Andy at least you got the cake to order a car, i wish i could but I'll just keep my 4 yr old tc3 it still does ok for my ability!
I'm not sure what make you where looking to get but I'm pretty sure that there is others out there with your name on it what do you think???

Later 


Pete


----------



## hyena boy

andy

you could try crc and get a carpet knife 3.2r like i have. you might have better luck getting one. did bruce send your money back?


----------



## nitrorod

I think I Andy said he wanted a fast car.....Smack Smack.....:devil:



hyena boy said:


> andy
> 
> you could try crc and get a carpet knife 3.2r like i have. you might have better luck getting one. did bruce send your money back?


----------



## S.Stew

Lol...


----------



## John Warner

Andy, I also don't know what kind of car your looking to get, but you might try going thru where Jeff Brown works. They do plenty of mail order! They can be found at... http://www.superiorhobbies.com

Good luck!


----------



## Phat Dakota

Screw it, I don't even care anymore. I'm having more fun wheeling around my tank on Sat. nights than worrying about trying to keep up or not breaking or whatever in 1/12th scale.


----------



## hankster

Since it's a new year it might be a good time to start a new thread.


----------



## Fred Knapp

Phat Dakota said:


> Screw it, I don't even care anymore. I'm having more fun wheeling around my tank on Sat. nights than worrying about trying to keep up or not breaking or whatever in 1/12th scale.


Andy,
I have your old AE setting here doing nothing. If you'd like to run it your more than welcome. I did put the old school front end on it however, heck I even have that bag of tires.
LMK, Fred.


----------



## Phat Dakota

Fred,

Thanks for the offer, but I'll pass. I'm just going to wait until hopefully sometime before indoor season next year the Spedmerchant car is in stock again . Heck by then it will be up to the Rev. 5 version! I just need to get a few parts to freshen up my once was back-up car into my now primary car since I sold all the good parts to Roy thinking I was actually going to get a new car. Did you still want me to paint that body for you btw??


----------



## Phat Dakota

Yeah!!! 1000 posts! I'm special, or is that special ed??


----------



## Dustin

Andy,

You running truck this weekend?


----------



## Fred Knapp

Phat Dakota said:


> Fred,
> 
> Thanks for the offer, but I'll pass. I'm just going to wait until hopefully sometime before indoor season next year the Spedmerchant car is in stock again . Heck by then it will be up to the Rev. 5 version! I just need to get a few parts to freshen up my once was back-up car into my now primary car since I sold all the good parts to Roy thinking I was actually going to get a new car. Did you still want me to paint that body for you btw??


Thats cool Andy, 
Yes I still want the truck body painted, I just have to figure a way to get it to you.


----------

